# The Biggest Loser Season 13 Discussion Thread *Spoilers*



## KungFuCow

New season tonight sans Anna. Looks like we get Dolvett and Bob this season. They have an ex TNA pro wrestling woman as a contestant this season.


----------



## mrdazzo7

I'm only 10 minutes in and I'm pretty sure the dad on the gray team just called his son "Chism" and that alone made me want to throw my TV out. CHISM??? I'm a "to each his own" kind of guy but there are limits, people. That's gotta be one of the worst names I've ever heard. Seems like a good dude but he must have really resented having that kid at the time.


----------



## gossamer88

I don't people who get an opportunity of a lifetime and walk away. Dude! It's not like you're going to be gone forever?!!


----------



## purwater

The pixel monster attacked my local NBC station feed and it was pretty much out all but for some brief clips at the beginning. I found my rabbit ears and managed to catch who was voted off, but it was fairly boring. I mean who leaves after a week after having so much trouble with weight? He did lose some weight at home at least so hopefully he will do OK.


----------



## KungFuCow

Im mixed on this season so far. We dont have any HUGE people this season and I think thats a plus. Its kind of unfair. The numbers really showed it though and there wasnt a ton of weight loss like usually happens on week 1.

Dolvett seems to be hitting his stride and good for him. He seems like a good fit for the show. I was lukewarm on him last year but he's growing on me.

And yea, I didnt get the guy just walking away either but some people just cant handle being away from their family.

Something else, there really isnt anyone so far that I hate. There does seem to be a guy on the red team everyone else hates tho, Mike. I expect he'll be the first to go when red has to send someone home.


----------



## laria

It's Dolvett! Two T's and no E! 

I noticed in the TiVo credits that the kid is credited as Isaac "Chism" Cornelison... I'm not sure where "Chism" comes from but it's not really his name.  Although I went to high school with multiple people whose last name was Chism... I have never heard it as a first name, though. Maybe it's his mom's family name and his middle name, or something.

There was something I meant to post about last night after I watched it but then I went to bed and thought, oh I'll post it in the morning, and now I have forgotten what it was.


----------



## ehusen

I liked it and there isn't anyone I immediately despised on the show. I'm sure that will change as the show progresses and the editors do their work. 

I like 'Santa' a lot. He seems like a spunky old guy and I hope he does well.

My wife immediately called out the team that "will not get through the doors". Wow, that's pretty brutal to not even give them a week at the ranch. 

I was annoyed by the guy who dropped out right away too. I thought by splitting the teams there wouldn't be any of the "fall on your sword to protect your teammate" stuff going on. Why do you work so hard to get on the show and then quit right away? I guess he really did miss his family more than he thought he would? It just bugs me because so many people desperately want to be on the show. How does the team that didn't even get in the door feel about this guy bailing immediately? Oh well, the plus is that the action that causes us to be annoyed with him is also the action that takes him off the show so we don't have to seem him again.  Bob is going to be annoyed though, he lost one of his strongest members of his team.

Dolvett was hilarious after his team won the weigh in.

There seems to be a lot more people on this season that are "I'm here, let's do this" rather than "It's so hard, why is life unfair?". And I like that a lot too.

So thumbs up from me, considering I was debating not even watching this next season. I think we will see several reach their goal weight (their real goal weight not Kaylee's definition of "goal weight") this time around during the show.


----------



## laria

Yellow team mom bugged the crap out of me. She was dogging it during the 2 hour get to know your trainer workout, and then she didn't know how to play rock paper scissors?!


----------



## JFriday

I thought it was kind of funny that people were thinking of voting for someone else. really the guys volunteering and you're thinking of voting for someone that wants to stay?? In his situation I can see him feeling guilty leaving his wife at home with 9 kids and pregnant.


----------



## RandomTask

mrdazzo7 said:


> I'm only 10 minutes in and I'm pretty sure the dad on the gray team just called his son "Chism" and that alone made me want to throw my TV out. CHISM??? I'm a "to each his own" kind of guy but there are limits, people. That's gotta be one of the worst names I've ever heard. Seems like a good dude but he must have really resented having that kid at the time.


I wouldn't have an issue if they spelled it right. CHISUM. As in Chisum Trail, John Chisum, Lincoln County Wars..... And BTW, a decent movie with John Wayne.


----------



## KungFuCow

RandomTask said:


> I wouldn't have an issue if they spelled it right. CHISUM. As in Chisum Trail, John Chisum, Lincoln County Wars..... And BTW, a decent movie with John Wayne.


Poor kid must have caught hell in school.....


----------



## xtopher_66

KungFuCow said:


> Poor kid must have caught hell in school.....


What's worse is that I think I heard his father call him "Chizz" on at least one occasion.


----------



## laria

KungFuCow said:


> Poor kid must have caught hell in school.....


As I posted earlier, it's not his actual name... perhaps it's only a nickname that his family uses.

I think it's a weird nickname to use for someone's first name, but it's not really that odd of a name... just another alternate spelling of the typically last name Chisholm/Chisholme/Chisum.


----------



## MLR930

What about that Conda girl, now everytime I hear her name I hear "my anaconda don't want none unless you got buns Hun!" from Baby Got Back lol


----------



## laria

MLR930 said:


> What about that Conda girl, now everytime I hear her name I hear "my anaconda don't want none unless you got buns Hun!" from Baby Got Back lol


Me too.


----------



## jradosh

That former professional wrestler girl was HAWT! Amazing what can happen. And like Dolvett said, I look forward to seeing how she reacts to his training.

Santa may be a "spunky old guy"... I wonder when he first hooked up with his 20-year-younger wife? 

Who was the girl that was calling out her teammate during the weigh-in ("he's annoying")? And what was the drama behind that? I think I must have missed something there.


----------



## laria

jradosh said:


> Who was the girl that was calling out her teammate during the weigh-in ("he's annoying")? And what was the drama behind that? I think I must have missed something there.


You didn't miss anything... that was the first time they showed it. That was the Green Team sister, (ana)Conda, and the guy was one of the Blue Team guys. I am terrible with names, I usually only remember their colors, but I only remember Conda's because I started singing Baby Got Back when I saw her name, too. 

I thought the guy was cheering for her brother when he went up to weigh in, but then she started complaining so I have no clue, and I didn't care enough to go back and listen again to what the Blue Team guy actually said.


----------



## JLucPicard

I thought the "cheering" was sarcastic and nowhere near genuine. At least that's the impression I got, especially when paired with the sister's reacation.


----------



## ehusen

JLucPicard said:


> I thought the "cheering" was sarcastic and nowhere near genuine. At least that's the impression I got, especially when paired with the sister's reacation.


That's what I think happened. My wife thinks the guy was cheering "Come on Tank." in a negative fashion.

If so, then that guy is an idiot. Let's make sure everybody thinks I'm a jerk right away, thus making the next vote off easy for my team.


----------



## cheerdude

RandomTask said:


> I wouldn't have an issue if they spelled it right. CHISUM. As in Chisum Trail, John Chisum, Lincoln County Wars..... And BTW, a decent movie with John Wayne.


As a FYI, it's the Chisholm Trail


----------



## RandomTask

jradosh said:


> That former professional wrestler girl was HAWT! Amazing what can happen. And like Dolvett said, I look forward to seeing how she reacts to his training.
> 
> Santa may be a "spunky old guy"... I wonder when he first hooked up with his 20-year-younger wife?
> 
> Who was the girl that was calling out her teammate during the weigh-in ("he's annoying")? And what was the drama behind that? I think I must have missed something there.


I think she was annoyed for two reasons.

1. Basic personality
2. He was cheering for his partner who is now "the enemy"

Both are silly reasons to be rude.


----------



## laria

RandomTask said:


> 2. He was cheering for his partner who is now "the enemy"


I'm pretty sure he was cheering (or "cheering") for her partner.


----------



## RandomTask

laria said:


> I'm pretty sure he was cheering (or "cheering") for her partner.


So? She's mad cause he's being nice?


----------



## laria

RandomTask said:


> So? She's mad cause he's being nice?


There was a whole series of posts about this just a few posts back.  Some other people said that it seemed like it was sarcastic cheering, not genuine.


----------



## KungFuCow

KungFuCow said:


> There does seem to be a guy on the red team everyone else hates tho, Mike. I expect he'll be the first to go when red has to send someone home.





laria said:


> You didn't miss anything... that was the first time they showed it. That was the Green Team sister, (ana)Conda, and the guy was one of the Blue Team guys. I am terrible with names, I usually only remember their colors, but I only remember Conda's because I started singing Baby Got Back when I saw her name, too.
> 
> I thought the guy was cheering for her brother when he went up to weigh in, but then she started complaining so I have no clue, and I didn't care enough to go back and listen again to what the Blue Team guy actually said.


Mike is who you guys are talking about.


----------



## DancnDude

I thought it was strange that they had two strangers paired as a team on a season where they're going to be broken up anyways. But I still liked the show. 

Glad Dolvett got a win. They did a good job of editing to make his team seem weaker and lazier. They probably were. That grandma didn't look like she was hardly even working out at all. 5 pounds in the first week? Not good.


----------



## tiams

laria said:


> As I posted earlier, it's not his actual name... perhaps it's only a nickname that his family uses.
> 
> I think it's a weird nickname to use for someone's first name, but it's not really that odd of a name... just another alternate spelling of the typically last name Chisholm/Chisholme/Chisum.


I thought Chism was his actual name since it is how he was listed on the weigh-in board. The didn't list the red team guy as Santa (a nickname).


----------



## laria

tiams said:


> I thought Chism was his actual name since it is how he was listed on the weigh-in board. The didn't list the red team guy as Santa (a nickname).


He is credited both in the guide data and on TBL's website as Isaac "Chism" Cornelison.


----------



## bareyb

Either way, it's weird to call your kid Chism. You'd think the other kids would be merciless. Maybe that's why he eats so much?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=chism

ETA: Did not know there were so many funny names for um... Chism...


----------



## JFriday

bareyb said:


> Either way, it's weird to call your kid Chism. You'd think the other kids would be merciless. Maybe that's why he eats so much?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=chism
> 
> ETA: Did not know there were so many funny names for um... Chism...


I always heard that pronounced gism.


----------



## bareyb

JFriday said:


> I always heard that pronounced gism.


Did you check the link? Apparently it's pronounced _many_ ways...


----------



## jerrye25

What an awful episode. I thought I turned on the Biggest Loser and I got an episode of the Bad Girls Club.

What's with all the little cat-fighting on this thing. I hated that they fast forwarded through the weigh-in to show the extended version of the little argument that went from argument to I've learned something in like two minutes.

If I wanted to see this kind of crap, I'd watch Jersey Shore or something. And that "fight" that Bob was trying to do with Dolvett...what was that? What a little baby Bob was being.

Hopefully they get back to the weight loss next week.


----------



## KungFuCow

Manufactured drama indeed.

Not one of their best episodes. Hopefully next week is better.


----------



## laria

Wow, that Conda chick is annoying. I would have voted off her, or the old crying granny.


----------



## RandomTask

I'm not liking any of the people so far and that stuff at the end was just annoying. 

BTW, NO comment on Jillian already leaving "The Doctors"? It seemed like a poor fit to me from the start so no surprise.

Greg, has she said anything on her podcast about it?


----------



## bareyb

I think Bob was genuinely pissed though... In my world, it's _really_ bad form to steal another instructor's choreography, and I imagine it's not cool among trainers to steal each other's workouts. I can understand why Bob might be upset.

I think they should have sent the gal home who went "all in". It was her fault they lost... My LEAST favorite part of TBL is when they reveal their votes and give their little BS speeches. I can't believe they shortened the weigh-ins so they could add more of _that_ crap... Not my favorite episode either... :down:


----------



## gchance

RandomTask said:


> I'm not liking any of the people so far and that stuff at the end was just annoying.
> 
> BTW, NO comment on Jillian already leaving "The Doctors"? It seemed like a poor fit to me from the start so no surprise.
> 
> Greg, has she said anything on her podcast about it?


NO! I wasn't even aware she'd left the doctors, when was the announcement made? I listened to her most recent podcast and no mention was made (the 1/6/12 one). That said, they've stated that they record 3 or 4 weeks' worth of podcasts in a row, so this episode was probably recorded just before Christmas. I remember her and Janet joking around about "so how was your Thanksgiving" when it wasn't even November yet.

I just did a search though, and found this:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/04/idUS159710532820120104

Watch out, Dolvett. 

Greg


----------



## RandomTask

gchance said:


> NO! I wasn't even aware she'd left the doctors, when was the announcement made? I listened to her most recent podcast and no mention was made (the 1/6/12 one). That said, they've stated that they record 3 or 4 weeks' worth of podcasts in a row, so this episode was probably recorded just before Christmas. I remember her and Janet joking around about "so how was your Thanksgiving" when it wasn't even November yet.
> 
> I just did a search though, and found this:
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/04/idUS159710532820120104
> 
> Watch out, Dolvett.
> 
> Greg


I hadn't read the article but she tweeted about the departure yesterday.


----------



## bareyb

Wow... I wish she'd make up her mind... 

She's right though... It wasn't a "good fit" having her on the Doctors. She isn't a Doctor for one thing... I always found it odd... Having said that, I long for Bob vs. Jillian again. Dolvett is great and all, but he and Bob are _not_ a good mix. In my humble opinion, it will _especially_ suck if Dolvett starts kicking Bob's butt every time... That's Jiliian's job!


----------



## RandomTask

bareyb said:


> Wow... I wish she'd make up her mind...
> 
> She's right though... It wasn't a "good fit" having her on the Doctors. She isn't a Doctor for one thing... I always found it odd... Having said that, I long for Bob vs. Jillian again. Dolvett is great and all, but he and Bob are _not_ a good mix. In my humble opinion, it will _especially_ suck if Dolvett starts kicking Bob's butt every time... That's Jiliian's job!


I'm sure it wasn't her idea. It never is.

I think Dolvett is OK but there isn't the feeling of respect combined with almost a sibling rivalry that Bob and Jillian had. I don't want her as my trainer but she was good TV.


----------



## JFriday

bareyb said:


> Wow... I wish she'd make up her mind...
> 
> She's right though... It wasn't a "good fit" having her on the Doctors. She isn't a Doctor for one thing... I always found it odd... Having said that, I long for Bob vs. Jillian again. Dolvett is great and all, but he and Bob are _not_ a good mix. In my humble opinion, it will _especially_ suck if Dolvett starts kicking Bob's butt every time... That's Jiliian's job!


But he thinks she's a Dr. I'd probably quit watching if she returns, I was happy when she left. She's one of those people that grate on me when she appears on my TV.


----------



## RandomTask

JFriday said:


> But he thinks she's a Dr. I'd probably quit watching if she returns, I was happy when she left. She's one of those people that grate on me when she appears on my TV.


Each to their own. My bigger issue is that right now I pretty much hate all the contestants. That extended argument really annoyed me. These people have a big opportunity here. Stop wasting it and move ahead.


----------



## JLucPicard

As much as I could have done without all that drama (and Alison playing the role of facilitator without end), I am glad that Mike has been removed from the equation now and hope that people can move on and leave it behind. That has yet to be seen, I guess.


----------



## jradosh

This season seems about the same as any other to me. The inter-personal drama is always over-the-top, whether it's negative energy like last episode or the postitive, lovey-dovey stuff. I attribute it to the intensity of the situation these people find themselves in on the show. Nothing wrong with it.

As for Dolvett vs. Jillian... I'd be happy with both of them on the show. Or either. I think they're both good trainers. I get a little tired of Jillian's psycho-babble though. 

Bob's attitude was extremely petty IMO. I liked Dolvett's attitude... "you can't copywrite a workout".  Hey Bob... he admitted it was your workout that he was using. You should have been happy with that!

But yeah... the 'resolution' and the "let's all shake hands as friends" bit at the end of the episode felt forced and unnatural (and unnecessary).


----------



## jradosh

laria said:


> Wow, that Conda chick is annoying. I would have voted off her, or the old crying granny.


Conda really upped her annoyance factor this week.  What a b!tch.


----------



## RandomTask

jradosh said:


> Conda really upped her annoyance factor this week.  What a b!tch.


"I've done burpees, I know how" What a load of crap. If anyone was cheating, it was her. Never raised the balance trainer anywhere near as high and barely moved her feet on the backward motion.

BTW, Have I mentioned that I pretty much hate all the contestant this year.

And don't get me started about that idiot leaving the ranch. NBC needs to get their lawyers to write a better contract, that stuff is just BS. Thousands of people try out for this show and then they quit? Think of all the other people who want to be there before you back out you stinkin' ******!


----------



## KungFuCow

I have to say that so far Im really not loving this season. I did think the challenge last night was pretty cool.. essentially forcing SOMEONE to eat.

Conda needs to go. I can see her causing lots of strife before she is ousted.


----------



## laria

RandomTask said:


> "I've done burpees, I know how" What a load of crap. If anyone was cheating, it was her. Never raised the balance trainer anywhere near as high and barely moved her feet on the backward motion.


Yeah, they were BOTH cheating.  No one got anywhere NEAR a plank position... their feet were jumping backwards like a foot! They weren't even back far enough for that to even be a downward dog. 



> BTW, Have I mentioned that I pretty much hate all the contestant this year.


Yeah, I am not really a fan of anyone, yet, either.


----------



## jradosh

laria said:


> Yeah, I am not really a fan of anyone, yet, either.


Even Bob is annoying me this season. 

I like the former weight-lifter and the former wrestler and the one that was Conda's nemisis this episode.


----------



## KungFuCow

For TBL fans, the Australian version starts back up on the 23rd. Its an hour long but I believe it comes on 5 nights a week and runs for about 10 weeks. Lotta TBL watching. The format is similar but different. They show a lot more of what actually goes on and they involve the trainers a lot more. Its WAAAY less infomercial-y too.

You can watch episodes on their website or you can obtain episodes in "other" ways. I really enjoyed last season and I recommend it to anyone who likes TBL.


----------



## ehusen

RandomTask said:


> "I've done burpees, I know how" What a load of crap. If anyone was cheating, it was her. Never raised the balance trainer anywhere near as high and barely moved her feet on the backward motion.
> 
> BTW, Have I mentioned that I pretty much hate all the contestant this year.
> 
> And don't get me started about that idiot leaving the ranch. NBC needs to get their lawyers to write a better contract, that stuff is just BS. Thousands of people try out for this show and then they quit? Think of all the other people who want to be there before you back out you stinkin' ******!


Durn right! I thought Rulon (from a few seasons back) was a jerk for announcing at the weigh in that he was leaving but this guy is even worse. Sneaking out in the middle of the night and leaving your team down 1 point automatically?

Of course part of this makes me wonder if this is contrived reality TV. He leaves in the middle of the night and there just happens to be a camera filming? And all the other contestants are waiting there in the lounge area? Are there cameras on them 24x7? Not saying it is that way but they certainly had to set things up for the big exit.

Anyway, yeah Conda needs to go and soon. She's really getting on my nerves. The whole contest where the loser has to buy a Subway sandwich, sigh. And then they are yelling at each other about cheating. Then the gloating and complaining about unfairness. Yeesh, grow up people. It's a dumb little race and a sandwich, get over it.

Honestly, I think this childish attitude about trivial things may be part of the reason they are obese. They have a very childish ("I want it! It's mine! It's not fair!") attitude toward food.

I still like Santa and his wife. They seem determined and actually nice people.


----------



## RandomTask

KungFuCow said:


> For TBL fans, the Australian version starts back up on the 23rd. Its an hour long but I believe it comes on 5 nights a week and runs for about 10 weeks. Lotta TBL watching. The format is similar but different. They show a lot more of what actually goes on and they involve the trainers a lot more. Its WAAAY less infomercial-y too.
> 
> You can watch episodes on their website or you can obtain episodes in "other" ways. I really enjoyed last season and I recommend it to anyone who likes TBL.


What is the website?

I watched one year of this when it was on the reality channel.


----------



## KungFuCow

RandomTask said:


> What is the website?
> 
> I watched one year of this when it was on the reality channel.


http://thebiggestloser.com.au/

I really enjoy this version. Ive tried to watch the British version but its quite dismal.

The AU version has 4 trainers and they often times have to perform challenges for/with their team and this version of the show just seems to do more with contestants than the US version.


----------



## MrCouchPotato

Boy, a lot of things really annoyed me with this last episode. 

The angst over eating a 30 calorie fortune cookie and condemning the other team annoyed me. Previous contestants that have indulged at challenges like this usually do pretty good at weigh ins.

The quitter annoyed me. Hard to imagine much success for him.

The phone call annoyed me. The camera on him in his house answering Bob's call and talking to him just screams out "staged reality show". Just having Bob on camera and hearing both sides of the conversation would have been much more believable and less distracting. 

The little competition between the girls annoyed me. And, I know, have them play for LUNCH! a SUBWAY LUNCH!! What could be more of an incentive.

And Dolvett seems to annoy me more and more. I notice more of an evil side than before.


----------



## Squeak

ehusen said:


> Are there cameras on them 24x7?


Yes. We know there are cameras mounted in their rooms and throughout the hallways.

Someone is watching those cameras all the time to be able to send in a handheld one is something interesting comes up.


----------



## jradosh

MrCouchPotato said:


> And Dolvett seems to annoy me more and more. I notice more of an evil side than before.


For example?


----------



## laria

I really want Conda's smirky face off my television.

Also, this show should always be 1 hour long.


----------



## jradosh

laria said:


> I really want Conda's smirky face off my television.


Yes!!! Props to Dolvett for kicking her sorry butt out of the gym. You could tell he's really fed up with her. I'm sure the producers had to beg him to go out and talk with her.


laria said:


> Also, this show should always be 1 hour long.


Again, _YES!!!_. How great was that? Get right to the challenges... less repetition and quicker weigh-ins... and still enough "drama" to make it interesting. I wish they were all like this (and that Survivor was two hours... but that's another story. 

This was the most I ever remember the production team being shown/involved in the show. Not once but twice!

I think whoever does the contestant screening is going to get fired after all the quitters they picked this season. They should.


----------



## bareyb

Agreed. One hour is definitely the way to go. I spent more time watching the show and less time surfing the web. I hope they keep it this way. Using the constant two hour format is going to kill the Golden Goose I fear.


----------



## daveak

One hour means a more interesting show. And Conda should go. Amazing how different she seems from her brother. Though I've seen that before first hand...


----------



## JFriday

Conda is an ugly person inside and outside, can't wait until she gets the boot. The one that got voted out looked like a Basset hound.

I also like the 1 hour show, as Barey said I spent more time watching and less time surfing.


----------



## bareyb

Poor Gail... She just really hates working out. I don't think she had any idea what she was in for. It's gonna be interesting to see how the whole Bob and Dolvett thing shakes out. Bob is _clearly_ irritated by Dolvett and Dolvett _clearly_ doesn't care.


----------



## KungFuCow

Im ready for Conda to leave. I was hoping last night would be the night but theres always next week.

The AU version has started back up as well. Interesting theme this year. They brought in 8 single men and 8 single women in hopes of having some hookups. "Singles" is the theme. Should be interesting.... their format is just so much better. The US version could learn something from them.


----------



## bareyb

KungFuCow said:


> http://thebiggestloser.com.au/
> 
> I really enjoy this version. Ive tried to watch the British version but its quite dismal.
> 
> The AU version has 4 trainers and they often times have to perform challenges for/with their team and this version of the show just seems to do more with contestants than the US version.


I tried to watch one and it said the player wasn't supported or some such thing... Maybe it doesn't like Macs?


----------



## RandomTask

bareyb said:


> I tried to watch one and it said the player wasn't supported or some such thing... Maybe it doesn't like Macs?


I got two messages. One about the region and then another which said video was disabled. I assume they only want Australians watching. Why I have no idea.


----------



## KungFuCow

Never thought of that as I dont watch them through the website. Thats lame. They're available through other avenues.

This format may not be for everyone anyways. The show moves much slower. For instance, it took them 2 1 hour episodes to do the initial weigh ins. The upside tho is you get to see a lot more of whats going on. They show more of the workouts, tend to involve the families more and have some wicked temptations. Funny thing is, tho, it seems a lot more low budget than the US version.

They have the heaviest player EVER on ANY Biggest Loser this season. He came in right at 540#s if my math was right.


----------



## RandomTask

KungFuCow said:


> Never thought of that as I dont watch them through the website. Thats lame. They're available through other avenues.
> 
> This format may not be for everyone anyways. The show moves much slower. For instance, it took them 2 1 hour episodes to do the initial weigh ins. The upside tho is you get to see a lot more of whats going on. They show more of the workouts, tend to involve the families more and have some wicked temptations. Funny thing is, tho, it seems a lot more low budget than the US version.
> 
> They have the heaviest player EVER on ANY Biggest Loser this season. He came in right at 540#s if my math was right.


531 lbs I think. Largest by a bit over Michael who started at 526. Arthur was over 600 but lost more than 100 before the show.

I would watch but I'm too lazy to torrent something I'm not sure I want to commit to watching. Especially if there are 5 shows per week.


----------



## KungFuCow

RandomTask said:


> 531 lbs I think. Largest by a bit over Michael who started at 526. Arthur was over 600 but lost more than 100 before the show.
> 
> I would watch but I'm too lazy to torrent something I'm not sure I want to commit to watching. Especially if there are 5 shows per week.


Its worth it if you like the show. Even tho its slower moving, I enjoy it more than the US version. There isnt as much drama and I guess maybe its the mentality of the people of Australia but there isnt a lot of gamesmanship and people generally seem to say whats on their mind, including the trainers.

And some of the food these people HAVE to eat (Yes, they dont give them a choice) is incredible. Last season a girl had to eat a whole picnic basket by herself and there was a whole chicken in there with all the trimmings. She finished it. I was blown away.

Anyway, Im getting my own thread off topic here so Ill shut up. If you like the show, its worth the investment.


----------



## bareyb

I don't know much about Torrents, but just for fun I Googled "Biggest Loser Australia Torrents" and it brought up a site called "Torentz" with all the eps just sitting right there. Do you really just click on the "Download" button and voila? Or do they make you sign up and then bug the crap out of you? I just might be a criminal for some good TBL.


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> I don't know much about Torrents, but just for fun I Googled "Biggest Loser Australia Torrents" and it brought up a site called "Torentz" with all the eps just sitting right there. Do you really just click on the "Download" button and voila? Or do they make you sign up and then bug the crap out of you? I just might be a criminal for some good TBL.


I get mine from Usenet but you can give it a try. If the torrent actually downloads or you can use magnet links, youre off to the races.

If its torrentz.eu, its just a redirector site. Some of the sites make you sign up, some dont. I was able to get a working torrent from Torrent Reactor.


----------



## laria

I haven't disliked a contestant as much as I do Conda and Kim since Vicky.


----------



## maggsm82

laria said:


> I haven't disliked a contestant as much as I do Conda and Kim since Vicky.


My thought is Kim is way too old (if I remember right she's at least 10 years older than Conda), to be buying into Conda's bs. I think there's some misleading editing happening with that "alliance." Or, if people can really go in and "play the game" under these circumstances, Kim has figured it out and is using Conda as the bad guy/fall guy. That would make for interesting TV.

Reality TV seems to have been around long enough that the producers can be more blatant with their manipulations of the plot lines. Every episode for the past few seasons, the constants always seem to know exactly who's going to end up voted off, no matter what other drama was stirred up previously.


----------



## Sadara

laria said:


> I haven't disliked a contestant as much as I do Conda and Kim since Vicky.


TOTALLY agree with you.


----------



## flyers088

laria said:


> I haven't disliked a contestant as much as I do Conda and Kim since Vicky.


I am so close to a SP deletion because of these two, Conda more than Kim. I have always loved this show for what it was but at this point I don't feel the same desire to watch it each week because of Conda.

The red team is ridiculous, as Dolvette pointed out the old lady (have no idea of names this year because this cast is so forgettable) did better than most of the red team but they still felt the need to vote her out. How does Conda survive? If I was on the team, you know Conda brings nothing but hatred to your team but still you let her stay. She lost 2 pounds, doesn't get the idea of the ranch and spews hatred wherever she goes. Kim is an idiot for aligning herself with her because she is spiraling downward with Conda and the team should eventually get tired of both of them and get them out in two consecutive votes.

The black team is just as stupid. You have players that want to be there but a bunch of 18 year old boys act like a bunch of know it all's and are upset because a 40 year old woman had a breakdown and doesn't want to mother them, so vote her out.

There is not one redeeming player to latch onto this season and this show is on life support. I really wish for the days of Jillian, she would have never put up with this BS on her team!


----------



## flyers088

I did like that the returning contestants threw the weigh in last night. This year seems to have nothing to do with teamwork so why should they get their big number when they are immune? Smart move, and Bob was a little too over the top with his criticism of the girl and seems to give the huge guy a pass at only losing 2 pounds. Way to be objective with your thoughts as their trainer!! Guess the boys are Bob's favorites and can do no wrong even when they are 400 lbs and only lose 2 pounds.


----------



## jradosh

I wish they were all more honest about the _obvious_ throwing of the weigh-ins. At least that one guy called Adrian out about it.

Generally I like the returning brother/sister team...and I'm surprised about that. I had a different impression of them from their brief appearances in earlier episodes. Of course anyone that is Conda's enemy is naturally sympathetic in my eyes. 

But what's with all the low numbers this year? Are these contestants just weak across-the-board?


----------



## JFriday

jradosh said:


> I wish they were all more honest about the _obvious_ throwing of the weigh-ins. At least that one guy called Adrian out about it.
> 
> Generally I like the returning brother/sister team...and I'm surprised about that. I had a different impression of them from their brief appearances in earlier episodes. Of course anyone that is Conda's enemy is naturally sympathetic in my eyes.
> 
> But what's with all the low numbers this year? Are these contestants just weak across-the-board?


I'm assuming they can't weigh themselves prior to the weigh in so wouldn't it be too risky to try to get as low as you can and lose your immunity by gaining weight?

I liked the new guy at the beginning but he just talked himself out of the game.


----------



## laria

jradosh said:


> I wish they were all more honest about the _obvious_ throwing of the weigh-ins. At least that one guy called Adrian out about it.


He was caught and he should have admitted it instead of playing stupid and asking what "playing the game" means. Come on, probably if you are on this show then you have WATCHED this show, and you know exactly what "playing the game" means in regards to losing a pitiful amount of weight on a week you had immunity.


----------



## Sadara

I was thinking about this whole season a little more. I had to think back to a few episodes ago and I have to say, for the first time, I am not enjoying Bob. He's had a TON of eye rolling going on this season. I'm not just disappointed in the contestants, but also in the trainers. I like Dolvett, but he seems like he needs to settle in some more. And he's certainly not getting that chance with so much drama, even from the other trainer!


----------



## jradosh

I think they (producers) told Bob to step it up a lot since Jillian was gone and (so far) the other trainers haven't really shown any magnetism. I agree... he's been pretty annoying this season.


----------



## ehusen

JFriday said:


> I liked the new guy at the beginning but he just talked himself out of the game.


+1 for me - At first when Adrian was talking about losing his baby. (A little too close to home for me, our girl was born at 28 weeks and it was dang scary. She's a healthy 13 year old now.  ) So we felt an immediate kinship. And we felt bad because they are going to be the "new people". With no bonds setup they are going to be on the chopping block right away.

But then he kept opening his mouth and would not shut up. Even when he had people on his side. And voting for Mark at the elimination? He really needed to tread a bit more lightly. Stay under the radar. Let Conda hang herself with all the vitriol.

Sigh, I too was left with a bad taste after this show. I really don't like any of the contestants (except maybe Santa be even that is waning) and many I distinctly loathe.

I sure hope Conda gets ejected soon but I think Adrian may have positioned himself in the next to get killed spot.


----------



## bareyb

jradosh said:


> I wish they were all more honest about the _obvious_ throwing of the weigh-ins. At least that one guy called Adrian out about it.
> 
> Generally I like the returning brother/sister team...and I'm surprised about that. I had a different impression of them from their brief appearances in earlier episodes. Of course anyone that is Conda's enemy is naturally sympathetic in my eyes.
> 
> But what's with all the low numbers this year? Are these contestants just weak across-the-board?


Me too. I wonder if it's in the rules that you can't come right out and say "you water loaded". They always seem to dance around it and call it "game play" but never really say what it is. That they are saving the pounds for the following week when they don't have immunity... Odd...

Weird season so far. I miss the Bob and Jillian dynamic a bit, but that could just be me longing for the early days of biggest loser when it was fresh and new. When there were people like Ali and Tara on the show. True transformations!

Anyway, it's early yet. Hopefully some of these goofs will get it together and remember where they are.


----------



## rjay717

I was at lunch today and walked by a booth with a lady in it that looked just like Conda. It was all I could do to not slap her.


----------



## tiams

I agree Conda is a *****, but Adrian seriously needs to shut his damn mouth. I can see how he rubbed people the wrong way from the start. Personally, I don't like to be around loud people who talk just for the sake of talking. I'm glad Nancy told him he was taking away from her moment that she was entitled to at the vote-off. And when he said they only voted her off because it was "game play" I wanted to smack him. He's the one playing the game (which I think is fine, it is a game after all).


----------



## DancnDude

I think the athlete woman who was mad at the new guy is mostly just jealous that he's there. Her team beat him in that very first challenge and she thinks they shouldn't be there. What she's not understanding is that had they lost, they would have had that same opportunity to get back in the game from home. It was pre-planned that way and was going to happen no matter which team left. 

The new guy does need to just listen and shut his mouth mostly, but it can't be easy at all. He was losing weight at home and this has got to be a big change....not to mention that he is joining in on something where the rest have already bonded. It's a strong thing to be involved in something like this and to feel like somebody is coming into the middle of something. Then to be that person who is "forced" to interrupt everything.


----------



## bareyb

All those two had to do is be humble and grateful. Talk about how much you need to be there and thank the two groups for letting you back in. Ask. Don't TELL. 

Instead they come in, start bragging about how hard they've been working at home and blah, blah, blah. They should have known they'd be viewed as outsiders. Well they should have known if they've ever watched almost any reality show.


----------



## laria

bareyb said:


> Instead they come in, start bragging about how hard they've been working at home and blah, blah, blah.


I think they should have been less annoying and loud at the start, but I feel like the whole "how long they've been working out" thing might have gotten spun into drama when maybe it wasn't meant to be. I felt like the team came down on him a little hard, telling him how hard he needs to work out in the house, blah blah... and I felt like the whole "14 hours" thing came from him sort of as a, "hey I know how to pull my weight, I haven't just been slacking off at home."

Maybe not though. That whole first weigh in was so uncomfortable to watch... they were so loud and annoying, and that whole thing with the stupid ascot.


----------



## bareyb

laria said:


> I think they should have been less annoying and loud at the start, but I feel like the whole "how long they've been working out" thing might have gotten spun into drama when maybe it wasn't meant to be. I felt like the team came down on him a little hard, telling him how hard he needs to work out in the house, blah blah... and I felt like the whole "14 hours" thing came from him sort of as a, "hey I know how to pull my weight, I haven't just been slacking off at home."
> 
> Maybe not though. That whole first weigh in was so uncomfortable to watch... they were so loud and annoying, and that whole thing with the stupid ascot.


Oh the Ascot... That's so retarded. I do not see that catching on. The wife likes it though.


----------



## JFriday

laria said:


> I think they should have been less annoying and loud at the start, but I feel like the whole "how long they've been working out" thing might have gotten spun into drama when maybe it wasn't meant to be. I felt like the team came down on him a little hard, telling him how hard he needs to work out in the house, blah blah... and I felt like the whole "14 hours" thing came from him sort of as a, "hey I know how to pull my weight, I haven't just been slacking off at home."
> 
> Maybe not though. That whole first weigh in was so uncomfortable to watch... they were so loud and annoying, and that whole thing with the stupid ascot.


I think you're right, then how they kept going on and on at ok he's going good to start but just wait it's going to hit him and he was able to do the workout and the only one to do the monkey bars. I think that's when they felt threatened.


----------



## KungFuCow

Ive pretty much decided I hate every single contestant this season and I would slap Conda if I got the chance. She's worse than Tracy from a few seasons ago. Im also really disappointed in Kim. I expected more from her. She was a pro wrestler that got injured and has been given a second chance and this is how she's using it.

I did like the black team a bit but after Chism and that fat kid with the bowl cut (Conda's brother) bad mouthed Santa's wife after she came in and tried to lay it out for them, they lost me.

About the only one I like is the weight lifter girl and Im not even sure I really care much about her. Just not anyone else to care about.

Biggest Loser AU > Biggest Loser US


----------



## laria

I don't know... I was semi-uncomfortable listening to Santa's Wife gush in the kitchen at them... I can see how two 19 year old kids would be, too.


----------



## bareyb

laria said:


> I don't know... I was semi-uncomfortable listening to Santa's Wife gush in the kitchen at them... I can see how two 19 year old kids would be, too.


OMG. AWKWARD!!! That was truly horrible... She needs to read "Men are from Mars".


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> OMG. AWKWARD!!! That was truly horrible... She needs to read "Men are from Mars".


It was awkward I agree but she was making an attempt. Its amazing how much petty drama there is this year and all the contestants seem to be guilty of it. Everyone this year is just a straight up a*****e.


----------



## daveak

Conda. She is the worst, absolute worst. Are her team members just afraid to vote for her? Or are we just getting the worst editing can bring out?

And Adrian should have tried to be quiet, but hindsight is always clear. Maybe he thought he could forge bonds quicker by showing how much he worked to get there. He could have just let the weight speak for itself - more than a pound a day for 30 days and nearly all on his own? That is impressive (at least to me). He certainly brings out the worst on Conda - and I didn't think she could be any worse until the aqua team returned. 

Conda is the worst contestant ever. She makes it painful to watch. I can see myself intentionally not using any product she has a part in pitching on this show. Glad I do not know her in real life.


----------



## KungFuCow

Im sad to see Kim has hitched her wagon to Conda. I had high hopes for Kim but those two are just two bitter hags.


----------



## Sadara

After watching Adrian go home and seeing how much he lost at home, I am rooting for him to win the at home. I know we don't see it all, but it did seem to me like he wasn't given a chance by his team. Conda being such a witch only made it all worse. I am not any more a fan of Kim or Mark. At this point, I can only hope the red team is picked off one at a time. I bet Santa and the other lady, can't recall her name, go home before anyone else though. The jerks on the red team are too bonded to vote for each other.

Based on the preview, I will watch one more week, I am curious to see how Adrian's sister handles things. After that, we'll see. This season has just been to much about the drama and not much about being inspirational.


----------



## flyers088

and delete....this show has lost its' way and needs to stop being like other trashy reality shows and get back to the story that made it nice to watch. I often thought that this show can be hypocritical with voting people off. If you are looking to "save" a persons life then why are you having eliminations? Why not keep everyone there and follow all their journeys and get to know everyone on a deeper level for an entire season. You can have a finale where everyone weights in and you can still have your "winner" but do it in a more positive way.


----------



## KungFuCow

flyers088 said:


> and delete....this show has lost its' way and needs to stop being like other trashy reality shows and get back to the story that made it nice to watch. I often thought that this show can be hypocritical with voting people off. If you are looking to "save" a persons life then why are you having eliminations? Why not keep everyone there and follow all their journeys and get to know everyone on a deeper level for an entire season. You can have a finale where everyone weights in and you can still have your "winner" but do it in a more positive way.


They need to do something because the show has really lost a lot of the enjoyment factor this season. Conda's Facebook page is just filled with people trashing her and her family members trying to stick up for her.

Id love to punch her in the face four or five times.


----------



## laria

Well, Adrian dug his own hole this week.

But seriously, I want Conda voted off so badly. She's like a gossiping junior high student! And drives me insane when she's always giggling during serious conversations!


----------



## flyers088

laria said:


> Well, Adrian dug his own hole this week.
> 
> But seriously, I want Conda voted off so badly. She's like a gossiping junior high student! And drives me insane when she's always giggling during serious conversations!


I think Adrian could have single handily won the trainer competition and lost 50 lbs. But if he was somehow eligible to be voted off he was gone. The little school girls have decided it so and were not going to stop until everyone was on board with them. Mark really needed to grow up and realize that this is a game and if you have immunity there is always the chance to water load to keep your number low so it can be higher when you need it. I am just shocked everyone falls in line with the two school girls. Even Dolvette can get them to see the negative influence Conda is to the group. Even though I have no idea who anyone is on the black team I want one of them to win this just so the red team can see what it is like to lose to a team. I am beginning to believe not even Jillian could help those girls


----------



## laria

I am not saying how he was treated was right but he made his own blunders by being so loud and abrasive, and then doing stuff like pretty much calling out his own team in front of everyone by saying "I didn't vote for your grandmother." He had a nice speech going about how much he liked her grandmother... he should have just stopped right at the end of that.


----------



## ehusen

I pretty much agree with everything that has been said...

1.Adrian was pretty much screwed over by being "the outside man". But he made it 10 times worse by being so defensive and just getting in everybody's face. There's standing up for yourself and there's being obnoxiously overbearing. He crossed the line multiple times. Yeah, he was probably going to be going home sooner than later but he really guaranteed it with his responses. Yeah, it's unfair but tough, so's life. He was pretty much "Hey no one thought I was awesome and loveable right away so I need to lash out at everybody for not loving me enough instantly". I think Adrian really doesn't understand how to work with people and that played against him.

2. Conda won't last. She will hang on for a long time but eventually the others will have had enough and she will be history. She is incredibly annoying and juvenile. I generally want people to improve themselves but her I just want to fail spectacularly and feel bad about herself.

3. I too am tired of the reality TV crud. I don't really like reality TV as a whole but this show at least pretended to be something constructive, but it seems no more.

4. I keep watching just to see Conda finally get voted off...


----------



## Sadara

laria said:


> I am not saying how he was treated was right but he made his own blunders by being so loud and abrasive, and then doing stuff like pretty much calling out his own team in front of everyone by saying "I didn't vote for your grandmother." He had a nice speech going about how much he liked her grandmother... he should have just stopped right at the end of that.


I agree with you, but Adrian was also like a man drowning. He was going to use the tools he had to try and save himself. He clearly wanted to be there and though he may not have put his best foot forward, he was right about one thing. He never stood a chance. Conda has had something against one male or another since she stepped onto the campus. The one brother she had a problem with and she essentially said she hated, left. Which was upsetting in and of itself. But, there may have been more to it we didn't see. Anyway, Adrian was going down and the only thing that could have saved him was immunity. Not that he handled it right, but I don't think anything he could have done would have saved him. He could have done everything right and bowed to Conda's craziness and he still would have gone home. And that is the most aggravating thing to me this season, Conda's insanity, immaturity and overall hatred is running (er ruining) this whole season.


----------



## Sadara

Oh and I wanted to add, as much as I don't like Conda, she's given viewers plenty of reasons to dislike her, I do not think it's right people are verbally attacking her on Facebook. I hope the attacks are just on Facebook though and not getting to her in real life. She deserves to learn a life lesson, no one deserves to be terrorized. And some of what I've read on Facebook is a bit terrifying.


----------



## KungFuCow

I hope they at least abandoned the "Adrian threw the weigh in mentality" because I dont think thats what happened at all. I think they were mega low carb at home and when they came onto the ranch, they dont seem to follow that philosophy and probably threw him out of ketosis and then the water weight came back.

Even with a 9# loss, if he threw last weeks weigh in, it should have been more. 9#s for a guy his size on the ranch isnt that great. Ive lost 6#s this week by myself and Im not working out near as hard as those guys are. 

Dude never had a chance. I hope TBL learned something from this but every time they pull this crap, it never ends well for the people who have to come back on to the ranch.


----------



## jradosh

I'm still wondering why the weight lost is so low this season (or am I wrong in that impression).


----------



## Sadara

You aren't wrong, I was thinking the same. But, I have also been thinking that the weight losses the last few seasons have been slowing down for everyone with a few exceptions. Maybe they are trying to help these folks loose weight a bit more healthy than some of the rumors I've heard about all out starvation and dehydration.


----------



## plateau10

Looking at Wikipedia, last year's winner (John) was about 22.5% down by the sixth week (and I'd guess the earlier seasons were even more dramatic). Cassandra is the closest, at 18.4%. Definitely seems to be an off year for weight loss.


----------



## KungFuCow

Next year they need to restructure the program.

No eliminations.. so no one goes home.

As such, no at home prize. Raise the final prize to $500,000.

They could still keep challenges and weigh ins but have penalties for losing the weigh in like loss of trainers for the week or loss of dietician, house cleaning duty, etc. 

Something needs to be done to stem the drama and get the focus back on the contestants. This seems like a good solution.


----------



## JLucPicard

Conda is a snotty little brat and I'd like to see her gone - and for someone to smarten Kim up to not tying herself too closely to Conda.

I don't have so much of a problem with Mark at all. I don't think he's necessarily doing anything wrong - it's the person he's doing that interacting with that jumps off the deep end on everything that someone says. I understand people who feel he didn't "get a chance" with Conda acting the way she is, but I fault Adrian just as much for making everything a confrontation - the dude just doesn't know when to shut up.

Daphne seems to be doing a whole lot better at fitting in (granted there isn't really a 'Conda' on the black team), but she's asking for help and not being confrontational about it. Adrian just seems to me like an entitled little whiner. Sit back a couple of weeks, bust your tail and keep your mouth shut. Get to know people before getting in their face (and hopefully by getting to know them you won't be jumping into their faces). Not at all in his nature, apparently.

When Mark called Adrian out for throwing the weigh in, I was of the same mind that he was totally playing the game. 'I've got immunity as long as I don't gain weight' - he's fully aware of how the game is played and I wouldn't put it past him for a second. The problem Mark had was that he was playing coy about it (as most players are when their gaming things), but the red team lost the weigh in with no help from Adrian. I may have said something, too.

I'm glad he's gone. I would have rather seen Conda go first, but the way he acted at the elimination made me even more fine with him leaving. Now get rid of Conda and let's get on with TBL.

As for 'they need to change it to be one big Koombaya fest', they'd definitely lose me as a viewer. I want to watch a reality show, not a therapy session that goes on for 13 weeks (or whatever).

Buh-Bye, Adrian!


----------



## KungFuCow

JLucPicard said:


> As for 'they need to change it to be one big Koombaya fest', they'd definitely lose me as a viewer. I want to watch a reality show, not a therapy session that goes on for 13 weeks (or whatever).


I still dont think Adrian threw the weigh in. I think his diet hosed him. He didnt lose enough this past week to justify the weigh in throwing claims.

I dont see why it still cant be a reality show with all the people there. It works for other reality shows. The Ultimate Fighter doesnt send people home when they lose, theyre just out of the game and go back into the house and usually cause mayhem.


----------



## JLucPicard

KungFuCow said:


> Next year they need to restructure the program.
> 
> No eliminations.. so no one goes home.
> 
> As such, no at home prize. Raise the final prize to $500,000.
> 
> They could still keep challenges and weigh ins but have penalties for losing the weigh in like loss of trainers for the week or loss of dietician, house cleaning duty, etc.
> 
> Something needs to be done to stem the drama and get the focus back on the contestants. This seems like a good solution.





KungFuCow said:


> I dont see why it still cant be a reality show with all the people there. It works for other reality shows. The Ultimate Fighter doesnt send people home when they lose, theyre just out of the game and go back into the house and usually cause mayhem.


The first quote is distinctly different than the second quote. In the Ultimate Fighter, the fighters that don't continue in the tournament are out of the competition. They have no opportunity for the contract. They are there basically to be sparring/workout partners at that point.

And surely you can't believe that keeping all of TBL contestants at the ranch the entire time - whether there are technically any eliminations or not - won't RAMP UP the drama and not diminish or eliminiate it?


----------



## KungFuCow

JLucPicard said:


> The first quote is distinctly different than the second quote. In the Ultimate Fighter, the fighters that don't continue in the tournament are out of the competition. They have no opportunity for the contract. They are there basically to be sparring/workout partners at that point.
> 
> And surely you can't believe that keeping all of TBL contestants at the ranch the entire time - whether there are technically any eliminations or not - won't RAMP UP the drama and not diminish or eliminiate it?


Maybe it would but it would keep people from getting sent home like what just happened to Adrian. If you think as soon as the black team is up for elimination his sister isnt going home, youre nuts.

If it ramped up the drama even more then NBC really should give it a try. It would just be nice to be able to follow all the contestants all the way through and see what shakes out at the finale.


----------



## mrdazzo7

KungFuCow said:


> Maybe it would but it would keep people from getting sent home like what just happened to Adrian. If you think as soon as the black team is up for elimination his sister isnt going home, youre nuts.
> 
> If it ramped up the drama even more then NBC really should give it a try. It would just be nice to be able to follow all the contestants all the way through and see what shakes out at the finale.


But that's part of the point of the show. I'm the first to say, I hate reality TV as much as anyone can hate it, but I watch this show because it's based around something positive/interesting/good, but it's always been a reality show, that's what it is. Taking away the competition aspect would void the point... I agree, it would be much more inspirational/ "good natured" but that's just not what this program is. It's partly that, obviously, but it's not a documentary about weight loss.

As for the Adrian thing, I definitely felt bad for him. Based on what they showed, yes there was a level of stubbornness and idiocy to him in the way he wouldn't shut up, but the red team was straight up ridiculous with how they welcomed him. The dude went home on day one then spent 30 days busting his ass and losing a bunch of weight, all in hopes of getting back to the people who he thought were all positive, and then he gets there and everyone acts like a high school clique. It was embarrassing for them as adults to act like that, and I hope they cringe when they watch it back.

I think when he showed up and kept going on about how much he was doing at home and how good he was at stuff was really just him trying to show them that he's not a slacker and will do his part for the team, etc, but they just jumped on him. They complained about them getting a free chance to come back but meanwhile if any of them went home after one hour there they would have been grateful for the chance to come back. No empathy.

I was glad last week when the grandma lady called out kim and conda for acting like middle schoolers--I wanted to see more of people doing that (Dolvett calling her out was good but I wanted the team to be like "Adrian's annoying but you're acting like 10 year olds". And I like Mark but him critizing Adrian's weight loss was unreal--Adrian lost 34lbs at home in the same amount of time that Marc lost 36 lbs on the ranch... no contest dude.

Anyway, I did watch more of these two episodes than any other ones this season so maybe they're on to something with the drama, lol (although it's really more of the fact that there is absolutely nothing on TV right now). Conda is probably the most annoying person on earth but yeah people need to grow up if they're attacking her on facebook. Who the hell knows what actually goes on that house.

It reminds of that lady Vicki that one season... people were seriously attacking her as if the person on the show was who she really was, it's ridiculous. These aren't documentaries they're HEAVILY edited and if anyone still thinks they're not edited with an agenda than you're dreaming. I can film any one of us for 24 hours a day for a week and cut together a 10 minute clip that shows you as the worst person on earth or the greatest. So yes, these people are mind-bogglingly annoying on TV but lets just keep that separate from who they are in reality.


----------



## tiams

Sadara said:


> Oh and I wanted to add, as much as I don't like Conda, she's given viewers plenty of reasons to dislike her, I do not think it's right people are verbally attacking her on Facebook. I hope the attacks are just on Facebook though and not getting to her in real life. She deserves to learn a life lesson, no one deserves to be terrorized. And some of what I've read on Facebook is a bit terrifying.


Like saying "Id love to punch her in the face four or five times."?


----------



## KungFuCow

KungFuCow said:


> They need to do something because the show has really lost a lot of the enjoyment factor this season. Conda's Facebook page is just filled with people trashing her and her family members trying to stick up for her.
> 
> Id love to punch her in the face four or five times.





tiams said:


> Like saying "Id love to punch her in the face four or five times."?


Sorta like that?

LOL

I wouldnt punch her in the face but Id give her a piece of my mind to the point she'd wish she would have just gotten punched in the face. At least that's quick and then its over.


----------



## Sadara

LOL, have you guys read the comments on her Facebook page? Or the Biggest Loser Facebook page? Or Dolvet's page or Bob's page or almost any Facebook page associated with Biggest Loser? I wondered over to Bob's blog and there are comments there too. TV Guide has a blog for Allison and it's loaded up with comments too.

Yes, some of the comments directed towards Conda (the Anaconda) are pretty darn brutal. Like I said, I hope she's learned a huge life lesson out of this.

And I also hope that the producers from the Biggest Loser are paying attention. As much as this is reality TV, Conda could be hosing their ratings and that is bad for business.


----------



## KungFuCow

I was waiting for someone else to post but since no one did, guess Ill go ahead.

Glad to see Conda lose the weigh in for her team even with a 2# advantage. Editing can be deceiving but it sure did look like Daphne was putting in more work than Conda. No big surprise Roy went home even after losing 9#s for his team. He has had a target on his back even before Adrian came along.. I think Adrian just saved him for another week.

This has been said before but just to reiterate, both teams this season disgust me. Conda and her brother both need to go. Chism and his dad need to go right behind them. 

Wonder who the red team is going to throw under the bus next week?


----------



## Sadara

I ended up just fast forwarding through all of Conda's scenes. I just can't stand to listen to her talk or even see her do that head roll thing she does. I was definitely cheering for Daphne the whole time. And I said some lovely (NOT) things to my TV when Conda couldn't even take advantage of the 2 lbs her team gave her. 

I like that Alison even pointed out they were sending Roy home with a 9 lb loss. This episode is when I realized, between Alison at the end and Bob during the episode that at least a few people are aware of the issue on the red team. I totally believe that Daphne and Conda were picked to go home with their trainers this week well ahead of it being shared with the teams. I can't help but wonder if even the producers are trying to use the game to put Conda in her place and she's so dense it's not working. But then, the problems on the red team go well beyond Conda. I fast forwarded 

To see Conda at home though, I totally believe she'll gain all the weight back. She's got a very large family. I don't think I saw anyone that was skinny. She has bad influences all around her at home. Which is really sad.


----------



## laria

I told my SO during that high school scene with Conda that if we had been playing a drinking game where we took a drink every time she said "like", we would both be on the floor by the end of it!


----------



## KungFuCow

laria said:


> I told my SO during that high school scene with Conda that if we had been playing a drinking game where we took a drink every time she said "like", we would both be on the floor by the end of it!


End of it? I would have been passed out after the first, like, 15 minutes!


----------



## bareyb

laria said:


> I told my SO during that high school scene with Conda that if we had been playing a drinking game where we took a drink every time she said "like", we would both be on the floor by the end of it!


LOL. I counted all the "likes" and there was like 30 of them!  

Anyway, I must admit, I shopped for a down comforter during the second hour and didn't pay much attention. Why on earth did they send Roy home??? What did he do that was so bad?


----------



## cmgal

bareyb said:


> LOL. I counted all the "likes" and there was like 30 of them!
> 
> Anyway, I must admit, I shopped for a down comforter during the second hour and didn't pay much attention. Why on earth did they send Roy home??? What did he do that was so bad?


He wasn't part of the clique. Next time red loses will be interesting.


----------



## ehusen

KungFuCow said:


> I was waiting for someone else to post but since no one did, guess Ill go ahead.
> 
> Glad to see Conda lose the weigh in for her team even with a 2# advantage. Editing can be deceiving but it sure did look like Daphne was putting in more work than Conda. No big surprise Roy went home even after losing 9#s for his team. He has had a target on his back even before Adrian came along.. I think Adrian just saved him for another week.
> 
> This has been said before but just to reiterate, both teams this season disgust me. Conda and her brother both need to go. Chism and his dad need to go right behind them.
> 
> Wonder who the red team is going to throw under the bus next week?


Sigh, I wonder why I keep watching. All the people are so irritating now. Watching is like picking a scab now, it's irritating but you keep hoping you can just scratch it all off and start anew.

It's even clearer to me now that Mark, Conda, and Kim are in an alliance/clique together. I used to like Mark but now I realize he just says BS when he votes them off "You just aren't trying hard enough" when the person getting voted off has lost a bunch of weight that week. It's really "we've chosen who we want already and you are doomed the minute we need to vote someone off". Next to go on the red team will be Kimmy and then Buddy.

Next to go on the Black team will certainly be Chris, or maybe Daphne.


----------



## bareyb

ehusen said:


> Sigh, I wonder why I keep watching. All the people are so irritating now. Watching is like picking a scab now, it's irritating but you keep hoping you can just scratch it all off and start anew.
> 
> It's even clearer to me now that Mark, Conda, and Kim are in an alliance/clique together. I used to like Mark but now I realize he just says BS when he votes them off "You just aren't trying hard enough" when the person getting voted off has lost a bunch of weight that week. It's really "we've chosen who we want already and you are doomed the minute we need to vote someone off". Next to go on the red team will be Kimmy and then Buddy.
> 
> Next to go on the Black team will certainly be Chris, or maybe Daphne.


Ah... They are block voting. It was only a matter of time before another group figured out they could rig the results. One reason I think the show would be better off without the players voting on who goes home. This happened once before as I recall, but the infighting in the alliance blew it up later in the game.


----------



## laria

bareyb said:


> Anyway, I must admit, I shopped for a down comforter during the second hour and didn't pay much attention. Why on earth did they send Roy home??? What did he do that was so bad?


I always start falling asleep about halfway through the weigh in and I always miss a bunch of the pre-vote discussion or the actual vote.  This show is so much better at 1 hour long!


----------



## JFriday

I thought it was funny some said Santa didn't give 100% even after he lost 9 pounds. Since they didn't show any discussion I wonder if he volunteered to go out. He had said how intense the workouts were and his body wasn't recovering as easily as the others. I'm sure his wife will lose it and be the next to go once the black team loses.


----------



## Sadara

JFriday said:


> I thought it was funny some said Santa didn't give 100% even after he lost 9 pounds. Since they didn't show any discussion I wonder if he volunteered to go out. He had said how intense the workouts were and his body wasn't recovering as easily as the others. I'm sure his wife will lose it and be the next to go once the black team loses.


I agree, she'll go home before Daphne on the black team. She'll probably want to go home now that her husband is gone.


----------



## bareyb

laria said:


> I always start falling asleep about halfway through the weigh in and I always miss a bunch of the pre-vote discussion or the actual vote.  This show is so much better at 1 hour long!


I'm watching the second hour again now that I'm (somewhat) less distracted...


----------



## mrdazzo7

I don't know what this says about me but SOME of the ridiculosness going on this season has actually caused me to watch maybe half of each episode instead of a quarter of it... I won't watch Conda because she's one of the most unlikeable people I've ever seen on TV (edited or otherwise, it's just uncomfortable), and Kim (I think that's her name) makes me want to punch someone. But the stuff with Chris freaking out and the absurd crap with Adrian had some entertainment value to it.

This is gonna be awesome when it goes to singles because none of these crazy alliances are gonna mean crap. The Roy thing was weird but there must have been stuff we didn't see behind the scenes--they all said he was disconnected and not part of the team, etc, so who knows. Even Allison called them out on that though, lol. When this team goes to singles it's gonna get rough.

I was confused by the weigh-in for Conda and Daphne. If the 2lb advantage didn't come in, then Conda would have needed 13 or 14lbs to beat Daphne right? But Conda's starting weight was almost 20lbs more so is 1lb over daphne's loss enough of a percentage difference? I will admit I actually did feel bad for her--it's upsetting when you work for a goal and don't hit it. But Daphne killed it. No one is really getting double digits this season for both of them to do it was cool. I think it's nuts that her and Bob walked to the top of the Sears tower. I wonder if they pulled a "Dane" and just made up the finishing time. Hope not.

Next weeks episode looks interesting...


Spoiler



The teaser promised "in 13 seasons, you've never seen a "Biggest Loser" like this" followed by some overly dramatic quick cuts of some s*** going down.


----------



## jradosh

I felt a little bit bad for Conda after having seen her family situation. Talk about a dysfunctional family! That girl has issues and now I know where they come from.


----------



## KungFuCow

I read somewhere that



Spoiler



Next week Conda is going to the black team!!!!!! ZOMG!


----------



## ehusen

Interesting - I saw on the wikipedia link...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Biggest_Loser:_No_Excuses



Spoiler



That they had already shown Daphne as gaining 2lbs next week.
It has since been removed from the page. I'll be curious to see if Daphne actually does gain 2 lbs next week.

Looks like some people are intentionally throwing the weigh in next week.



If the statement about Conda going to the black team is true then I can see the rest of the black team all getting together and intentionally throwing the weigh-in specifically to vote Conda out. And even though I would be annoyed at the yet again clique high school crud, it would still be hilarious to see.


----------



## KungFuCow

I would laugh so hard. That would be awesome and a new low point for TBL in the process. I wouldnt be surprised tho.


----------



## JFriday

I think you should but that in spoilers, it doesn't bother me but there are people here that really don't like spoilers.


----------



## jradosh

JFriday said:


> I think you should but that in spoilers, it doesn't bother me but there are people here that really don't like spoilers.


Without a doubt that should be in spoilers.


----------



## Sadara

KungFuCow said:


> I read somewhere that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Next week Conda is going to the black team!!!!!! ZOMG!


If this is true, there is nothing her brother will be able to do to save her. She'll be gone and gone quick! But, I have to say this doesn't make any sense at all to me, considering what is shown on the previews for next weeks episode.


----------



## KungFuCow

NVM.. read that here. thought I read it elsewhere


----------



## JLucPicard

bareyb said:


> Why on earth did they send Roy home??? What did he do that was so bad?


When Dolvett left with Conda-scending and the Red Team was left to their own devices, all but Roy were in the gym for their pre-workout warm up session (which apparently is done all the time but I didn't notice that until last night).

They showed Roy outside walking and talking about how the others are so much younger than him and that it takes his body much more to recover, etc. When he did go into the gym, he took heat for not having been there with them the whole time.

I got the impression that he was kind of an outsider on the team, and he was next in line to go once Adrian was gone.

Chris is going to go ape**** (as she almost did this week when Roy was the last to return from the elimination session). I wouldn't be surprised if she actually just left like the other black team guy did.


----------



## tiams

Took me till the weekend to watch this week's episode. I come here and Kungfucow has inconsiderately spoiled next week's episode. 

I have a question about Conda v. Daphne. It seems the contest was pound for pound, not percentage, right? So what if it had been a really big dude v. a small woman? I know, it wouldn't have been that way because the producers wanted the "vengeance" story of Conda and Daphne, but what if?


----------



## DancnDude

tiams said:


> Took me till the weekend to watch this week's episode. I come here and Kungfucow has inconsiderately spoiled next week's episode.
> 
> I have a question about Conda v. Daphne. It seems the contest was pound for pound, not percentage, right? So what if it had been a really big dude v. a small woman? I know, it wouldn't have been that way because the producers wanted the "vengeance" story of Conda and Daphne, but what if?


It was percentage. Just happened that the women were about the same weight so it ended up also being the same number of pounds for each of them.


----------



## KungFuCow

tiams said:


> Took me till the weekend to watch this week's episode. I come here and Kungfucow has inconsiderately spoiled next week's episode.
> 
> I have a question about Conda v. Daphne. It seems the contest was pound for pound, not percentage, right? So what if it had been a really big dude v. a small woman? I know, it wouldn't have been that way because the producers wanted the "vengeance" story of Conda and Daphne, but what if?


How did I spoil anything? I put my comment in spoiler tags. Someone else came along and posted a spoiler.

Ah, I see.. someone edited their post and now I get blamed for posting a spoiler? Whatever....


----------



## tiams

KungFuCow said:


> How did I spoil anything? I put my comment in spoiler tags. Someone else came along and posted a spoiler.
> 
> Ah, I see.. someone edited their post and now I get blamed for posting a spoiler? Whatever....


Sorry if I blamed the wrong person.


----------



## tiams

DancnDude said:


> It was percentage. Just happened that the women were about the same weight so it ended up also being the same number of pounds for each of them.


Ah ok. I never heard them say percentage, I don't pay close attention to TBL.


----------



## ScottE22

I used to enjoy this show because it generally had a positive (if not completely forced) message and the contestants genuinely seemed like good people trying to get their lives back on track.

The interpersonal nastiness this season has made it very hard to watch. If I want to see that kind of scheming and back-biting, I'll wait until July and watch Big Brother.

Adrian was kind of a butt-head, but Mark (who at first seemed to kind have his back) was a tool two weeks ago with his high-and-mighty, "You shoulda lost more weight..." rant.

I agree that it'll be interesting to see what happens when it comes down to Mark, Conda, or Kim going home.


----------



## sburnside1

My watching has gotten down to 10 minutes the last episode or 2. I like Dolvett last season, but the interplay between him and Bob the first couple episodes just seemed to give the show a nasty spirit imho. That attitude was also coming thru in the contestants.


----------



## KungFuCow

Well, judging from the description of tonight's show, it should be an interesting one.


----------



## daveak

I still cannot believe Conda is still there. Each week I keep hoping this will be the week she goes home. Each week I am disappointed.


----------



## refried

Disgusted and disappointed. That is all.


----------



## debtoine

Worst. Season. Ever.

I was really hoping Bob would flat out say he knew they all water loaded, but I guess the powers that be wouldn't allow it. Maybe he did, and it ended up on the cutting room floor.

I hate (Ana)Conda. She really is a snake. Even after she's gone, there aren't many people left to root for. How sad is that?

deb


----------



## Jim Lad

Hope you don't mind me joining in this late in the season.
Just wanted to echo my disappointment in this season.
I decided to start losing weight on January 3rd to coincide with the start of season 13.
The idea being that some of the characters would somehow motivate me.
Unfortunately, I seem to have chosen the worse Biggest Loser season ever.
What a shame to see the organizers lose their way like this.


----------



## bareyb

Jim Lad said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining in this late in the season.
> Just wanted to echo my disappointment in this season.
> I decided to start losing weight on January 3rd to coincide with the start of season 13.
> The idea being that some of the characters would somehow motivate me.
> Unfortunately, I seem to have chosen the worse Biggest Loser season ever.
> What a shame to see the organizers lose their way like this.


Try to find the Season with Ali Vincent or Tara. Those were great ones for motivation.


----------



## SmartSassyBBW

After tonight's show dumping Daphne in a sea of Conda generated hatred,TMZ has announced


Spoiler



that the show is on hold for a week because most of the remaining contestants have walked off after finding out that prior castoffs will be back to compete for the main prize. WTF! The inmates have take over the asylum and any good cheer and sportsmanship has gone out the door. I say bring back the castoffs and fire all those boycotting the producers rules!!


----------



## KungFuCow

SmartSassyBBW said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After tonight's show dumping Daphne in a sea of Conda generated hatred,TMZ has announced that the show is on hold for a week because most of the remaining contestants have walked off after finding out that prior castoffs will be back to compete for the main prize. WTF! The inmates have take over the asylum and any good cheer and sportsmanship has gone out the door. I say bring back the castoffs and fire all those boycotting the producers rules!!


You seriously need to spoilerize that or delete it.

Cant say Im surprised tho. They do this kind of stuff all the time on TBL Australia. They sure dont seem to have this kind of drama on that show.


----------



## Sadara

Folks, I've made a point to spoiler my posts when I thought it should be, but I will say the thread title says *spoilers*. Maybe I misunderstand the spirit of that being in the title of the thread.

Now, on to the show. I'm done watching. After last night I'm done. Bob said something on the show that was the trigger for me. He said "Conda controls this house" and that disturbed me! If she does control the house, she's not going home for a very long time. And I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if she does control the house, because she's like the evil queen on "Once Upon a Time," most people seem to be falling for to her evil charms.



Spoiler



By the way, if that article at TMZ is correct, then I agree that they should release/fire everyone left at the house and bring back contestants that were voted off. Simply because the producers need to show their muscle.  And frankly I don't think that kind of behavior should be tolerated. I can't count how many times they've brought someone back that was previously voted off.


----------



## KungFuCow

Sadara said:


> Folks, I've made a point to spoiler my posts when I thought it should be, but I will say the thread title says *spoilers*. Maybe I misunderstand the spirit of that being in the title of the thread.
> 
> Now, on to the show. I'm done watching. After last night I'm done. Bob said something on the show that was the trigger for me. He said "Conda controls this house" and that disturbed me! If she does control the house, she's not going home for a very long time. And I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if she does control the house, because she's like the evil queen on "Once Upon a Time," most people seem to be falling for to her evil charms.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, if that article at TMZ is correct, then I agree that they should release/fire everyone left at the house and bring back contestants that were voted off. Simply because the producers need to show their muscle.  And frankly I don't think that kind of behavior should be tolerated. I can't count how many times they've brought someone back that was previously voted off.


I personally also have no problem with spoilers and Im the one that created the thread. But someone a page back railed me out for "spoiling" things for them so Im trying to considerate of things that are going to happen. But just like last night, what I thought was going to happen wasnt anywhere close to what actually happened so I dont even consider that a spoiler.. speculation maybe.


----------



## plateau10

Am I missing something, or does the TMZ story make no sense? (the rest is spoilerized)



Spoiler



For that to make any sense, the show would have to be taking place in real time. Aren't we at least several months behind the filming so that the live finale can be after they've had a chance to work at home for awhile for the really dramatic change that happens compared with the final ranch episode?


----------



## SmartSassyBBW

Sorry


> You seriously need to spoilerize
> Cant say Im surprised tho. They do this kind of stuff all the time on TBL Australia. They sure dont seem to have this kind of drama on that show.





SmartSassyBBW said:


> After tonight's show dumping Daphne in a sea of Conda generated hatred,TMZ has announced


----------



## KungFuCow

plateau10 said:


> Am I missing something, or does the TMZ story make no sense? (the rest is spoilerized)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For that to make any sense, the show would have to be taking place in real time. Aren't we at least several months behind the filming so that the live finale can be after they've had a chance to work at home for awhile for the really dramatic change that happens compared with the final ranch episode?


Im guessing that theyre coming to an end with the filming. Between the last show we see and the finale, I think 30 days passes so we cant be that far behind.

Id bet they are down the the final 6 or 8 people at this point.


----------



## tcristy

Spoiler



If I remember correctly, they normally do ~3 months on the ranch, go home for a month, do the marathon, go home for a month, finale. I'm guessing they are at the go home to train for the marathon stage and the twist that an eliminated player can run their way back in like last season was just revealed to them. They were already on the ranch by the time last seasons marathon was aired so they wouldnt have known about that change.


----------



## JLucPicard

SmartSassyBBW said:


> Sorry


Welcome aboard, SmartSassyBBW!

When you look at your post, there should be an "Edit" button in the bottom right. If you click that, it will open your post for you to edit it. Just highlight the portion that you want to spoilerize and click the "HIDE" icon at the top of the box. That will put the spoiler tags around it for you. Then click the SAVE button.

The post box at the bottom of the thread also has the HIDE icon, so you can spoilerize as you are composing your posts if needed.

You may want to spoilerize it in the above post where you quoted it, too.

And may I add - CONGRATULATIONS on your weight loss efforts so far!


----------



## SmartSassyBBW

It would seem to me if someone were to click on the thread about 'spoilers' they should expect to find...spoilers. Just saying.


----------



## plateau10

SmartSassyBBW said:


> It would seem to me if someone were to click on the thread about 'spoilers' they should expect to find...spoilers. Just saying.


Spoilers from the latest episode -- OK. 
Spoilers from outside sources (even previews from the next episode) -- Not OK


----------



## DancnDude

Spoilers around here rarely means "anything goes". It means Spoilers for the already aired episodes and you should spoiler-tag anything in the previews for next week's episode or future episode spoilers. I realize that's a bit confusing, but that's just how it is around here 

RE: the spoiler...


Spoiler



And I found your spoiler quite interesting. It doesn't surprise me a whole lot because of the way the contestants were so "entitled" when the Aqua team entered the game. Almost every season it seems like they bring somebody back. It should be no big surprise by now!


----------



## JFriday

Daphne and her brother sure don't know how to blend with people. What an idiot move she did last night, did she water load too just to go home? I know she ate 1800 calories but she also said she was going to be working out as much as possible as well as seeing the other team members eating more than usual. But to gain 2 pounds makes it look like she threw in the towel.


----------



## laria

I think she had enough and threw in the towel.


----------



## pops_porter

It looks like my thoughts line up with others on here that I wanted Bob or Ali to call the black team out for throwing the weight in.

Just a bad season with overall. I would've liked to see Daphne lose the most and stick around but it looks like she must've just wanted to get out of there at this point.


----------



## MrCouchPotato

JFriday said:


> Daphne and her brother sure don't know how to blend with people. What an idiot move she did last night, did she water load too just to go home? I know she ate 1800 calories but she also said she was going to be working out as much as possible as well as seeing the other team members eating more than usual. But to gain 2 pounds makes it look like she threw in the towel.


They would have been fine if they stuck with gaining respect from how well they took to the workouts instead of putting on the cocky attitudes. I agree that the others were childish, but Daphne and her brother only flamed the fires.

I was disappointed knowing that she was almost certainly going to have a big weight loss and earn immunity. So I was shocked (and pleased) that she gained the most weight after bad mouthing the others on their eating, and how she played it to get AnaConda on her team. Could it have been the case of Reese cups?! Those one time things don't usually make a big difference by weigh in day.


----------



## flyers088

I really think I might need therapy for how much I HATE Conda!


----------



## ehusen

I really don't know why I keep watching. Probably just to see the season's end and maybe Conda finally getting her comeuppance. But I'm really questioning if I will watch the next season (if there is one at all...).

It seems that in most seasons there were a few I liked and few I disliked. But I've never seen this level of childishness/meanness before.

In past seasons, I never actually wanted them to fail. I may want them off the ranch but I still wished them success in their weight loss journey. This time, I want them all to remain morbidly obese and be laughed at for it.


----------



## KungFuCow

ehusen said:


> I really don't know why I keep watching. Probably just to see the season's end and maybe Conda finally getting her comeuppance. But I'm really questioning if I will watch the next season (if there is one at all...).
> 
> It seems that in most seasons there were a few I liked and few I disliked. But I've never seen this level of childishness/meanness before.
> 
> In past seasons, I never actually wanted them to fail. I may want them off the ranch but I still wished them success in their weight loss journey. This time, I want them all to remain morbidly obese and be laughed at for it.


Its not like they dont deserve it. Very few of the people left have any redeeming qualities at all. Mr Youth Pastor and his dipsh*t son need to go right along with Jeremy, Conda and Kim.


----------



## bareyb

Wowza! This season is so bad it's getting good. Now I'm just in it for revenge... OH MY GOD! I hope the spoilers are correct. Please, please, please... 

I don't understand how Conda has so much juice with these people... She doesn't exactly strike me as someone with great leadership skilz... or ANY charisma... She must use good old fashioned FEAR... I'd love to know what'd being said behind closed doors between her and her minions...


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> Wowza! This season is so bad it's getting good. Now I'm just in it for revenge... OH MY GOD! I hope the spoilers are correct. Please, please, please...
> 
> I don't understand how Conda has so much juice with these people... She doesn't exactly strike me as someone with great leadership skilz... or ANY charisma... She must use good old fashioned FEAR... I'd love to know what'd being said behind closed doors between her and her minions...


Me too.. I just dont see why everyone is bending to her will. She doesnt put up the numbers so they could get rid of her at about any time.

By far this is the worst season Ive had to sit through since I started watching this show. We watch it but only because its recorded. We're still loving Biggest Loser AU.. nothing like this would ever happen on that show.


----------



## bareyb

KungFuCow said:


> Me too.. I just dont see why everyone is bending to her will. She doesnt put up the numbers so they could get rid of her at about any time.
> 
> By far this is the worst season Ive had to sit through since I started watching this show. We watch it but only because its recorded. We're still loving Biggest Loser AU.. nothing like this would ever happen on that show.


Got a link to the Au versions? Are they downloadable? I finally set up pyTivo, so I can watch videos from the web on my Tivo now.


----------



## daveak

Worst. Season. Ever. I will not buy a single item pitched during product placement if AnaConda has anything to do with it. Yeah, Daphne did not do the best move, but I was so hoping it would work. However, the show might have just imploded if she had immunity. 

This is like watching a train wreck, you can't take your eyes off the impending doom even though you know it will be horrible to watch. Skipping and FF are happening more and more frequently.


----------



## SmartSassyBBW

It seems that Santa" s wife,although a basket case at times, is the only decent person on there. I think a Conda fires up Kim and together their nasty gossip infects everyone. The Aqua Team was treated like second class citizens. First they questioned their work ethic and when they responded with how dedicated they were at home they got after them for bragging. When their workouts were strong they accused them of showing off. Can't have it both ways you morons. When Conda and her brother were switched to opposite teams last night she was all in tears because the workouts were different and she wasn't good at it and Omg her new team mates would think age was slacking....whaa whaa whaa. The new team mates consoled her and said all was good. Why the hell couldn't they have shown the Aqua team that compassion???


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> Got a link to the Au versions? Are they downloadable? I finally set up pyTivo, so I can watch videos from the web on my Tivo now.


I get them from Usenet... Im sure there are torrents also. Sadly they block anyone not in the US from streaming them from their site.


----------



## Jim Lad

I was extremely upset to hear one of the girls admit that she had thrown the weigh in at Conda's bidding.
Seriously?
I'm trying to lose 45lbs all by myself.
These people have been given the run of a fully equipped health farm and are trying not to lose weight??
What would you do if you were their coach? (Bob)
I'd personally walk the instigator to the gate and let her make her own way home.


----------



## ehusen

Jim Lad said:


> I was extremely upset to hear one of the girls admit that she had thrown the weigh in at Conda's bidding.
> Seriously?
> I'm trying to lose 45lbs all by myself.
> These people have been given the run of a fully equipped health farm and are trying not to lose weight??
> What would you do if you were their coach? (Bob)
> I'd personally walk the instigator to the gate and let her make her own way home.


Exactly! I've been overweight and in sucks. It's incredibly hard to lose weight. I lost the weight with a lot of hard work and a lot of support from my family. I know how hard it is, believe me. I have nothing but sympathy for people struggling with their weight. But you have to at least try!

These people are given a huge gift and they all act like spoiled brats who didn't get what they wanted for Christmas. Can't they just be grateful at least a little bit?

I'm hoping that next week's show involves Bob just ripping into the black team.


----------



## maggsm82

ehusen said:


> Exactly! I've been overweight and in sucks. It's incredibly hard to lose weight. I lost the weight with a lot of hard work and a lot of support from my family. I know how hard it is, believe me. I have nothing but sympathy for people struggling with their weight. But you have to at least try!
> 
> These people are given a huge gift and they all act like spoiled brats who didn't get what they wanted for Christmas. Can't they just be grateful at least a little bit?
> 
> I'm hoping that next week's show involves Bob just ripping into the black team.


I think the contestants get very myopic and lose sight of how great they have it on the ranch. They're immersed in this 24/7 with none of their potential real-life support systems. It seems they're all missing someone who would ground them and bring them back into focus on losing weight rather than obsessing on the interpersonal insanity that's currently taking place.

That said, this group is driving me nuts. I wish the editing better showed how Conda has gained so much control in this house. She's not a remotely attractive personality on the screen, and doesn't seem to have any kind of innate leadership qualities that people would naturally gravitate to.


----------



## flyers088

ehusen said:


> I'm hoping that next week's show involves Bob just ripping into the black team.


I wish he would but I just don't see it in him anymore. He had the perfect chance when Dolvett was going off on everyone to step up and use his influence over these people and he just basically told Dolvett to calm down because this is the way it is at the ranch. Something needs to be done or there won't be many more seasons with people acting like this. Rules need to be put into place that somehow punish these brats and stop the childish behavior. I know it's impossible, I guess I just feel sad I am losing one of my favorite show because of people like Conda.


----------



## ScottE22

maggsm82 said:


> I wish the editing better showed how Conda has gained so much control in this house. She's not a remotely attractive personality on the screen, and doesn't seem to have any kind of innate leadership qualities that people would naturally gravitate to.


This is where I'm at - scratching my head wondering how it got to this point. Is it just the case that they're all so scared of the wrath of Conda that they don't dare cast a vote for her?

Seems to me the only people who have cast a vote for Conda have been the ones walking out the door.


----------



## tiams

I assume the black team was water loading (except Dumb Daphne). I really wonder why nobody mentions this. Adrian obviously did it the week he had immunity and even though they accused him of "playing the game" nobody ever said "water loading". Why is this? 

I'm really liking this season! I usually have stopped watching by this point because I get bored with the show. But not this season; I'm hooked on the drama!

I'm glad Adrian and Daphne are gone. Adrian was a jerk who couldn't keep his mouth shut. Daphne was super stupid! She ate a case of peanut butter cups and gained 2 lbs just so she could switch Conda and Jeremy? What an idiot!


----------



## tiams

ScottE22 said:


> This is where I'm at - scratching my head wondering how it got to this point. Is it just the case that they're all so scared of the wrath of Conda that they don't dare cast a vote for her?
> 
> Seems to me the only people who have cast a vote for Conda have been the ones walking out the door.


They aren't following Conda, they are just voting as a block so that their alliance can control the vote. Same as on Survivor.


----------



## mrdazzo7

tiams said:


> I'm really liking this season! I usually have stopped watching by this point because I get bored with the show. But not this season; I'm hooked on the drama!


lol... I can't say I'm hooked on it because I still FF through most of the episodes, but I can say I've FF'ed _less_this season than in the past. Who knows if it's really like that or it's just the way it's being crafted but there are some people who come across as so unlikeable that I watch sometimes out of hope that they'll get taken down a level or five. I liken it to a character on a scripted show who gets under your skin and the payoff is when karma smacks them upside the head.



> I'm glad Adrian and Daphne are gone. Adrian was a jerk who couldn't keep his mouth shut. Daphne was super stupid! She ate a case of peanut butter cups and gained 2 lbs just so she could switch Conda and Jeremy? What an idiot!


Adrian was definitely annoying but neither of them were treated fairly. I think when he first got there he was talking himself up because he wanted them to feel comfortable that he could handle it, and instead of accepting of him on any level, most of the team acted like a bunch of idiots. Even the old lady was like "you're a bunch of middle schoolers". So I don't blame the two of them for being defensive. They worked their asses off and lost 50lbs in a month without the ranch, thinking they'd get welcomed back, and instead they were massacred. But they didn't help things as those two weeks went on. I hope when the people from this season watch the show they cringe at their behavior because it's embarrassing.

I didn't really get Daphne's switch at all. She admitted it was for revenge, but what is the plot? At first I thought she did it so Conda would come over, piss everyone on the black team off, and then they'd vote for her, essentially keeping Daphne safe. But that was obviously not gonna happen anyway since she wasn't close with them, and especially not after giving away one of their two big guys.

And the revenge on Conda couldn't be to separate her from her brother because they were already separated. And Daphne said she ate because she wanted control specifically just to make sure she stayed with Bob, which is fine, but then why not just say "ok I want things the same". Strategically, grabbing Buddy and losing a girl would have been the best move, but I understand not wanting to "play the game" and keeping the peace/etc, but then she switched people anyway. The whole thing was just weird. I did feel bad for her though because, like she said, it was supposed to be anonymas. I just don't see how dumb she could be to not realize how obvious it was.



tiams said:


> They aren't following Conda, they are just voting as a block so that their alliance can control the vote. Same as on Survivor.


Exactly... I'm sure it's not that people are genuinely scared of her so they don't vote for her, it's just an alliance thing. If anything I would think they would vote for her in a heartbeat just to get rid of her because she easily comes across as the most annoying and unlikable person in the house. But who knows... I'd guess she's not as bad as she seems because otherwise people would have gotten rid of her already.

I usually could care less but this is one season where I'm looking forward to when they go to singles. The whole "alliance" thing is on another level this time around and once there are no teams and everyone has to stand on their own it's gonna be hilarious.

Side note, does anyone else actually laugh out loud from the music during the weigh-ins? Whoever put it together for the last episode was having a little too much fun I think... it was so ridiculously over the top, I thought it was hysterical. Like a random BL weigh-in warrants such biblical, epic music. Too funny...


----------



## KungFuCow

Spoiler



Filming has apparently resumed with the final 8 however 2 of them were not allowed back. Dont know how they handled that. Rumor is one of the two not allowed back was Mr. Youth Pastor Mark


----------



## bareyb

KungFuCow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Filming has apparently resumed with the final 8 however 2 of them were not allowed back. Dont know how they handled that. Rumor is one of the two not allowed back was Mr. Youth Pastor Mark


What's going ON in there? Jeez... Where'd you get that info? I'd like to know more...


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> What's going ON in there? Jeez... Where'd you get that info? I'd like to know more...


Some of it came from TMZ. They had a followup story last week to the other thing that will not be mentioned. As to the specific person I named, I saw that on Adrian's Facebook page.

As far as being down to the final 8, TBL's Facebook page updated this morning that they were taking the final 8 to Hawaii.


----------



## bareyb

KungFuCow said:


> Some of it came from TMZ. They had a followup story last week to the other thing that will not be mentioned. As to the specific person I named, I saw that on Adrian's Facebook page.
> 
> As far as being down to the final 8, TBL's Facebook page updated this morning that they were taking the final 8 to Hawaii.


Ah yes, I see it here.

This group is one for the books eh?


----------



## jradosh

bareyb said:


> Ah yes, I see it here.
> 
> This group is one for the books eh?


Edit to fix hyperlink


----------



## bareyb

jradosh said:


> Edit to fix hyperlink


Oops. I decided to change it to a TEXT link because the link itself had some spoilery stuff in it... I guess it went south somewhere along the way. It's working now. Thanks.


----------



## jradosh

Question though... TMZ is reporting on the season being filmed now as opposed to the one we're watching, right?


----------



## bareyb

jradosh said:


> Question though... TMZ is reporting on the season being filmed now as opposed to the one we're watching, right?


They seem to be talking about THIS season, the season of "No Excuses", so I guess it must be footage they had in the can. Weird... Yep. Check out this video (SPOILER):

http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_6xhg22qh


----------



## jradosh

Just doesn't make sense since the season was filmed months ago.


----------



## bareyb

jradosh said:


> Just doesn't make sense since the season was filmed months ago.


Agreed, and it makes me think that this so called "leak" is really just a bit of Internet "product placement" going on...


----------



## jradosh

bareyb said:


> Agreed, and it makes me think that this so called "leak" is really just a bit of Internet "product placement" going on...


Exactly! They got BIG FAT lemons and they're trying to make lemonade out of it.

I loved the TMZ staff's take on it... "get rid of them all and get a new collection of fat people in there to watch" (or something like that).

However I really disliked the obvious stereotyping (and prejudicial statements) made by the head of TMZ. He made the kinds of statements that, if applied to any other minority, would have raised a big stink.


----------



## Squeak

jradosh said:


> Just doesn't make sense since the season was filmed months ago.


The buffer between when they started filming and what week they show gets smaller as the season goes on.

Part of that is because, at least based on past seasons, it is not a straight 7-days between weigh-ins. They can sometimes be as long as 14 days between.


----------



## tiams

Squeak said:


> The buffer between when they started filming and what week they show gets smaller as the season goes on.
> 
> Part of that is because, at least based on past seasons, it is not a straight 7-days between weigh-ins. They can sometimes be as long as 14 days between.


Isn't the whole show (except the live finale) taped before the first episode ever airs?


----------



## Squeak

tiams said:


> Isn't the whole show (except the live finale) taped before the first episode ever airs?


No.


----------



## tiams

What TMZ is reporting cannot have happened in the past week. Shows air long after they are taped. Think about the end of each episode when they show what has happened to that episode's evictee since they left the ranch.


----------



## tcristy

They start showing episodes when the contestants are about 5-6 weeks into their portion on the ranch so that we are caught up to them by the finale. When they send one seasons contestants home after the marathon is usually when they bring the next group in. BL is one of the few shows where it takes longer to shoot a season than they show it in. Jillian has said they do one 6-month season and one 5-month season per year. They actually get shown in 3 months on TV.

The "what happened after they left" bit is about a month after getting kicked off.


----------



## ehusen

So did everyone quit watching?

Better episode this week. Hard to have any backstabbing when everyone is at home.

I'm glad that Chism won the 10 grand before he got eliminated. I did like the kid, he seemed fairly genuine.

While I kind of understand his dad trying to fall on the sword for him, I think that kind of response is what got Chism in weight trouble in the first place. His dad wanted to break the rules to keep Chism there. Whether you like the game or not, it was played completely fair this week and unfortunately for Chism, he came up one pound short. Chism needs to become responsible for his own health without daddy "protecting" him. Kudos to Chism to stand up and say that he has to go home.

Part of being a parent is teaching your child how to deal with a failure even when they tried their hardest. One of the toughest lessons you learn is that you can do everything right and it still might not work out. That's life, it is sometimes unfair. Learning to deal with that is one of the most important life lessons to learn, IMHO.

At some point Chism would still have to go home and do it on his own. Whether he goes now or some weeks in the future, he will still have to eventually go home and make it work on his own.

Why did they not show his current weight at the end of the show? Did anybody find out what it was now? I wonder if he's gone up again...

I was annoyed at the whole thing with Buddy buying a bunch of junk food, staring at it, and then throwing it away. Uhhh yeah, so now we waste money/food? Why the heck are you buying it in the first place? I tend to think the producers had him go do it just so they would have something dramatic to film. Being disciplined with cameras and the world focused on you is easy. Why not send them home and secretly film them and see how often they stick to the diet? (No, I'm not seriously suggesting spying on the contestants without their knowledge)


----------



## gchance

ehusen said:


> Why did they not show his current weight at the end of the show? Did anybody find out what it was now? I wonder if he's gone up again...


I took it as a marketing ploy to drive traffic to his blog.

Greg


----------



## bareyb

Felt sorry for Chism. He clearly didn't see that coming. His dad was being ridiculous though... He can say whatever he wants, but he knew there was no way they would let him take his kid's place. He was just trying to play the hero. If they let him do it, _every_ couple on the Ranch would do it. Duh. That was just a waste of time and I Fast Forwarded through most of it.

Buddy romancing the Nachos just about made me sick. How can he STILL look at that crap and say it looks good? Yuck...


----------



## jradosh

I FF'd through about 75% of this episode. The at-home stuff just doesn't grab me.


----------



## Squeak

So, 18 days at home. Looked to me like they sent everyone home over Christmas break timeframe (can see decorations in some of the scenes).



Spoiler



Makes the "walk out" story relevant to this cast, if it is true.


----------



## KungFuCow

Squeak said:


> So, 18 days at home. Looked to me like they sent everyone home over Christmas break timeframe (can see decorations in some of the scenes).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Makes the "walk out" story relevant to this cast, if it is true.


Exactly.. and it really makes me wonder how long they go before they do the week 1 weigh ins when everyone always loses a massive amount of weight.

Not much Conda this week so I actually enjoyed the episode.


----------



## maggsm82

bareyb said:


> Buddy romancing the Nachos just about made me sick. How can he STILL look at that crap and say it looks good? Yuck...


Just looking at those cheese fries made my stomach turn. Last night we went to a Celtics game and the guy next to me had cheese fries and a sausage. Just the smell of the fries made me want to get up and move.

The show would have a much more positive message if they showed contestants going home and preparing actual satisfying meals that are healthy. Not just diet versions of the crap they used to eat, but something they'd prepare and actually enjoy in real life. A nice big taco salad with no tortilla chips and lots of good fats and veggies in place of that gross Taco Bell meal they showed Buddy eating in his audition tape would be an example. For weight loss to be successful, people need to learn how to make effective lifestyle changes, and it seems the only time they show that happening on this show is when they're doing a Jennie-O turkey commercial and then they make something that looks totally bland and tasteless.


----------



## tcristy

> and it really makes me wonder how long they go before they do the week 1 weigh ins when everyone always loses a massive amount of weight.


Week 1 is quite likely 1 week. The majority of the weight lost that week is water. These people are bloated with excess water from their extremely high salt diets when they arrive. Put them on a low sodium diet and sweat them through hours of workouts and dumping 10 - 20 lbs of water is expected. The "week 2 curse" is because they have shed their excess water already and are not yet fit enough to work out very hard and burn that many calories. A contestant might loose 15 lbs of water and 2 lbs of fat in week one and 3 lbs of fat only in week 2 and it looks like they did much worse when in reality they did better.


----------



## laria

I think the only people I care about now are the babbling granddaughter that bakes and the girl who rides horses.


----------



## laria

laria said:


> I think the only people I care about now are the babbling granddaughter that bakes and the girl who rides horses.


Oops and the weightlifter girl... I forgot about her.

Also, how boring is Kimmy?! We are so far into this season and we basically know NOTHING about her other than that she is the horse riding girl's mom!


----------



## KungFuCow

Conda hoses another one. Bet Cassandra regrets telling Conda about her "all girl alliance" now. I dont know how they could have expected anyone other than Cassandra to go home after Emily got immunity.

At this point I think Buddy is the only one in the game with any morals. I cant recall any gameplay behavior out of him even tho everyone claims he was one of the biggest. He seems like the only genuine person in the house.


----------



## ehusen

Yeah, I'm really tired of the whole group now. They all seem to not care anymore and just want to win the money.

The whole black team doing their little crying plea (you must cry as you make your plea, it's required) to not vote for them while the red team is looking bored since they already knew who they were voting off.

Well it goes to singles next week and we can already guess the power group that will form now: Mark, Conda, Jeremy, and I assume Buddy. That gives them a big enough voting bloc to control things till the end (barring another someone else gets to pick the person going home). If the rest of them don't get together in opposition they will simply get picked off one by one.

I think the next few weeks will see Kim, Emily and Meghan getting picked off as "threats". Chris and Kimmy will survive for a few more weeks as "cannon fodder to be disposed of when needed". The sad thing here is that if the these 5 got together they could control the vote and send the rest home. But I just don't think they are that organized to make it happen.


----------



## daveak

AnaConda as part of the final four and a group that could go to the finals? Say it isn't so... Please. She is good and probably still good with both 'alliances' - at least if she is smart, and I am beginning to think she is - well at least a master manipulator. Are the editors now trying to make her out to be nicer or am I imagining things? And...



Spoiler



Some of us think we know that some prior contestants from this season will be back - so maybe she will go Buh-Bye, but we shall see. The alliance(s) may not mean a whole lot, depending on who returns.


----------



## KungFuCow

Theyre down to 9 now, right? That mean next week they go down to 8 and I guess the week after is when the poop hits the fan.


----------



## bareyb

daveak said:


> AnaConda as part of the final four and a group that could go to the finals? Say it isn't so... Please. She is good and probably still good with both 'alliances' - at least if she is smart, and I am beginning to think she is - well at least a master manipulator. Are the editors now trying to make her out to be nicer or am I imagining things? And...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us think we know that some prior contestants from this season will be back - so maybe she will go Buh-Bye, but we shall see. The alliance(s) may not mean a whole lot, depending on who returns.


I wish we could show the spoiler because it's so juicy. If that really does happen (and I think it will because the producers clearly HATE this group of people) it's going to be fun to watch. I hope, hope, hope, it does.


----------



## mrdazzo7

bareyb said:


> I wish we could show the spoiler because it's so juicy. If that really does happen (and I think it will because the producers clearly HATE this group of people) it's going to be fun to watch. I hope, hope, hope, it does.


SHHHH!! lol. I've been seriously itching to read this stuff since you guys started talking about it and I've avoided it the whole time. I had to unsubscribe from the thread because the spoiler tags don't do anything when you get the text in an e-mail, haha.

*I hope Buddy takes it--from what they've shown of him he really seems like a good dude, and I'll admit his story was like getting punched in the stomach. He just comes across as extremely genuine and he hasn't done anything that makes me not like him (unlike Conda, Kim, Chris, Jeremy, Mark...). I thought the entire "conda/alliance" storyline was weird because I don't know if I buy it when they have these conversations on camera in heavily-produced sequences.

*I decided that Dolvett is 1000 times worse than Jillian ever was with the way he talks to people. Can't stand it. Extremely corny, fake, bad acting, whatever it is, the guy is unbearable (and I liked him for a bit last season). At least with Jillian's horrible "heart to heart" sessions I could watch just cause I like looking at Jillian, but with Dolvett, I'm all about the FF.

*re: cassandra, what was up with the shot-for-shot remake of the Mary Tyler Moore opening credits for her post-show follow up? That was seriously one of the worst things I've ever seen them do on the show, and they've done some bad things. It was so bad that I hope they did it in a joking manner and weren't being serious.

I'm looking forward to them going to singles because these teams have been horrible to watch. It'll be much more interesting to not only have everyone stand on their own, but to watch all these little alliances go down the drain now that people are on their own.

And I just read that BL will drop down to 1 hour starting April 3 to make room for a Voice results show. That's definitely a good thing (although replacing a reality show with an over-hyped, bloated reality show doesn't fit my anti-reality show sensibilities)


----------



## Roadblock

ehusen said:


> I was annoyed at the whole thing with Buddy buying a bunch of junk food, staring at it, and then throwing it away. Uhhh yeah, so now we waste money/food? Why the heck are you buying it in the first place? I tend to think the producers had him go do it just so they would have something dramatic to film.


I thought it was pretty clear that's what they were doing.


----------



## DancnDude

I like Cassandra. She was at least fairly entertaining in her interviews. I hope she does ok at home, because it really seemed like she was struggling. 

It seems like her family relies on baking as a major household activity and she can't really get away from it. She was tempted to eat a cookie but being that tempted while still on the show really doesn't look great for her chances afterwards. Perhaps that's really why she wanted to move to NY so she could also restart her life away from a lot of these temptations.


----------



## jradosh

DancnDude said:


> Perhaps that's really why she wanted to move to NY so she could also restart her life away from a lot of these temptations.


I felt really happy for her. She looked great and I think being free from both the Biggest Loser ranch and her family is going to be a positive experience for her.

If she can only avoid all the bad food NYC has to offer.


----------



## laria

What the heck was that game that they were playing after the ice challenge! That is not how you play Yankee Swap, or whatever it is that they were calling it.  The whole point is that the person who picks FIRST is the one that has the best spot because they can choose whoever's gift they want at the end, because they didn't have a chance to swap when they picked theirs. Not to mention the fact that you don't OPEN the gift before you decide whether or not you want to steal someone else's! Where is the suspense in opening it first!  You are supposed to choose to steal or pick a gift to open, and if you steal, then the person you stole from picks a new gift to open.

I don't care about any of these people anymore. Emily was the only one left that I was rooting for. I was really surprised that she was an opera singer, too. When she started to say that she contacted Olivia, I was thinking, "yeah but Olivia is an opera singer, how is she going to help you get started in a singing career?" What are the odds that there would be two opera singers.


----------



## debtoine

Emily was also the last person we were rooting for. But, they spent so much time on her this episode, we knew her fate was sealed.

I can't wait for this season to end, and to have a break from it for summer (hopefully). I know we could stop watching if we want to, but I feel like I have to since I've invested so much time already. Good thing it's less painful with the FF button.

deb


----------



## jradosh

I can still root for Buddy. But yeah... this season sucks.


----------



## KungFuCow

I was sad to see Emily go but there was no way they werent going to send her home. I also noticed there were no scenes from next week. Are they skipping next week due to the event that can not be discussed without spoiler tags I wonder?


----------



## laria

Oh, I thought maybe there was just no scenes for next week because it ran a little long. My recording ended right as they were putting the before/after photo up on screen that should have had the little caption under it like "Emily has lost X pounds and hopes to lose Y more before the finale" but it ended before the words went up, and usually the previews are right after that.


----------



## KungFuCow

laria said:


> Oh, I thought maybe there was just no scenes for next week because it ran a little long. My recording ended right as they were putting the before/after photo up on screen that should have had the little caption under it like "Emily has lost X pounds and hopes to lose Y more before the finale" but it ended before the words went up, and usually the previews are right after that.


They actually played the production company credits before the show ended. Looked like someone screwed up. Maybe it was just an oversight. I have the show padded. There were no scenes from next week. It went straight into the next show.


----------



## laria

KungFuCow said:


> They actually played the production company credits before the show ended. Looked like someone screwed up. Maybe it was just an oversight. I have the show padded. There were no scenes from next week. It went straight into the next show.


Weird, well, from the description of next week's episode in my Comcast guide:



Spoiler



They are going on their trip, so it's probably not the Big Spoiler that has been talked about earlier in the thread.


----------



## KungFuCow

laria said:


> Weird, well, from the description of next week's episode in my Comcast guide:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They are going on their trip, so it's probably not the Big Spoiler that has been talked about earlier in the thread.


The spoiler happened before that trip Im pretty sure so maybe they arent going to play it up.


----------



## laria

KungFuCow said:


> The spoiler happened before that trip Im pretty sure so maybe they arent going to play it up.


Oh... I guess I had the impression that the spoiler happened nearer to the end of the season.


----------



## ehusen

Well I checked Wikipedia for the current weight numbers and now the top 4 (Buddy, Mark, Kim, and Jeremy) are in the weight loss percentage range of 29.8 to 30.3% which means anyone of them has a good shot at winning. The closest one after those 4 is Christine at 26.3%

Conda is at 24.8% so thankfully she won't win anything.

But Kim better never ever go below the yellow line now. She's currently #2 on the % list right behind Buddy. Since we already know the Buddy, Mark, Jeremy, and Conda alliance is fully in affect, Kim has a huge target on her back.

I'm happy we are to the "let's show it as a success stage" and everyone gets to put their shirts back on. I'm sorry, but Jeremy's bare chest was utterly repulsive to me. If he does lose all the weight he's still going to need surgery to remove that stuff.


----------



## mrdazzo7

ehusen said:


> I'm happy we are to the "let's show it as a success stage" and everyone gets to put their shirts back on. I'm sorry, but Jeremy's bare chest was utterly repulsive to me. If he does lose all the weight he's still going to need surgery to remove that stuff.


I usually like when they go to singles because it's more about the stuff that makes the show good and less about the craziness that goes into the dynamics of a group. This season is way too heavy on the alliances but I guess that's part of the show... What I think will be fun is when it comes down to the people in the alliance and they start realizing none of that stuff means anything.

People always knock on the contestants for that stuff but they're just playing a strategy that's part of the game. What I like is when it goes bad on them though, I think it's hilarious. I liked Mark at first but something about him (or the way they portray him) sucks big time and I want him gone. Guy seems like a major ****** (on the show).

I still want Buddy to take the whole thing. I think I'd even be ok with Jeremy taking it because he really doesn't seem that bad, but unfortunately his sister pretty much ruined the family name.


----------



## mattack

KungFuCow said:


> They actually played the production company credits before the show ended. Looked like someone screwed up. Maybe it was just an oversight. I have the show padded. There were no scenes from next week. It went straight into the next show.


No, I don't think that's a screw up. That seems to be a pattern that's becoming more common. I've seen it on Biography episodes, and possibly other shows I can't remember at the moment - oh, it's sort of the same as what NBC shows do before the "it's not finished yet" end tag that you need padding for.

I suspect they do it so that the shows run seamlessly from one to another.. and unfortunately makes it MORE necessary to have padding, since you're not going to have the transition be in JUST credits/production company info, which happens for some shows (e.g. Suburgatory).

In the ice challenge, when they were down to 3 or 4 people, someone should have tried walking BACKWARDS (or turning around/walking forwards) to get the other people to FALL OVER, then pull them quickly to their rope.

Yeah, they didn't do the "you get to keep swapping after your gift was taken" part.


----------



## laria

mattack said:


> Yeah, they didn't do the "you get to keep swapping after your gift was taken" part.


I was more annoyed that they didn't make them swap before they opened the gift.  That is the actual fun part... stealing something without knowing if you are throwing away something even better.


----------



## JLucPicard

I thought it was kind of strange that they didn't show anything of Emily's call home. Unless I just completely missed it.

Buddy told a heartbreaking story about his daughter a week or two ago, but aside from that I see him as just as much a game-playing jerk as everyone else in his alliance. Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't really understand the "I'm pulling for Buddy" comments, especially paired with the "I think Mark is a "..." (place your own derogetory term here)" comments. (paraphrasing Buddy) "I've really come to love these people and want to be pushed to be my best, blah, blah, blah, but I'm voting right along with my block even though that goes against everything I just said in the lead up to my vote". I really don't see him as much different than Mark.

In fact, I was kind of surprised that Conda didn't vote for Emily, but I guess after having watched a couple dozen seasons of _Survivor_, her vote could have easily been one of those, "I'll just throw my vote at Chris instead of Emily because I know that Emily's going home anyway and I want Kim to still like me and nobody likes Chris anyway" votes.


----------



## laria

JLucPicard said:


> I thought it was kind of strange that they didn't show anything of Emily's call home. Unless I just completely missed it.


There's a bonus video of that online... I didn't watch it but I saw the headline when I went to the site to see if it said when the next episode is airing (I thought maybe because there was no preview at the end that it wasn't airing because of basketball, which I know is always on CBS, but sometimes they run re-runs during this month).


----------



## ehusen

JLucPicard said:


> I thought it was kind of strange that they didn't show anything of Emily's call home. Unless I just completely missed it.
> 
> Buddy told a heartbreaking story about his daughter a week or two ago, but aside from that I see him as just as much a game-playing jerk as everyone else in his alliance. Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't really understand the "I'm pulling for Buddy" comments, especially paired with the "I think Mark is a "..." (place your own derogetory term here)" comments. (paraphrasing Buddy) "I've really come to love these people and want to be pushed to be my best, blah, blah, blah, but I'm voting right along with my block even though that goes against everything I just said in the lead up to my vote". I really don't see him as much different than Mark.
> 
> In fact, I was kind of surprised that Conda didn't vote for Emily, but I guess after having watched a couple dozen seasons of _Survivor_, her vote could have easily been one of those, "I'll just throw my vote at Chris instead of Emily because I know that Emily's going home anyway and I want Kim to still like me and nobody likes Chris anyway" votes.


Yeah, Conda's vote surprised me too. Since she knew Emily was going home anyway why vote for someone else and make a potential enemy? Oh well I guess it really doesn't matter since the power bloc will not control it to the end. I would really love to see 2 of the voting group both fall below the yellow line. That pretty much breaks up the alliance at that point. 

You have a point on asking why some of us like Buddy more than Mark. I don't know why, maybe it is just editting or acting, but Buddy just comes off as more genuine then Mark. I don't really "dislike" Mark, I just get a sort of insincere vibe off of him. He seems to me the kind of guy who will really screw you over and then want you to understand why it's really the best thing for you.


----------



## KungFuCow

ehusen said:


> I'm happy we are to the "let's show it as a success stage" and everyone gets to put their shirts back on. I'm sorry, but Jeremy's bare chest was utterly repulsive to me. If he does lose all the weight he's still going to need surgery to remove that stuff.


The AU version has a contestant this year named Hammish that makes Jeremy look like Mr Universe with his shirt off.. but yea.. thats pretty nasty.


----------



## Roadblock

I thought it was clearly unfair to put Condass and her brother next to each other for the ice challenge.


----------



## JLucPicard

I thought they drew for spots in that challenge?


----------



## Squeak

They did. They said the spots were passed out at random.


----------



## gchance

Reposting this here, for visibility's sake. Re: Season 12 winner John Rhode:



ehusen said:


> In regards to John's chances of gaining the weight back. I don't know at this point. His wife doesn't seem to have joined him on the weight loss journey. That's go to be really hard to maintain under those circumstances. And the fact that John is so driven to win, you wonder if after he wins, he will just be "I'm done now, I finished".


This video's been circulating a few days now, but they just posted it to the main Crossfit site. John's got it tackled.






FYI, a Crossfit Level 1 course completion is what gets you certification to be a Crossfit trainer.



> "I now know that with proper planning, and execution of those plans, anything is possible."


Greg


----------



## mattack

laria said:


> I was more annoyed that they didn't make them swap before they opened the gift.


I have definitely never done it that way. You can either steal a gift, or unwrap a new gift. If you steal a gift, then the steal-ee gets to unwrap or steal a new gift.

So it's basically at most participants! swaps.


----------



## laria

mattack said:


> I have definitely never done it that way. You can either steal a gift, or unwrap a new gift. If you steal a gift, then the steal-ee gets to unwrap or steal a new gift.
> 
> So it's basically at most participants! swaps.


Yes, that is what I meant. My previous post was worded poorly. I was annoyed that they were letting people open the gifts before they decided whether or not they wanted to steal someone else's.


----------



## tiams

laria said:


> Yes, that is what I meant. My previous post was worded poorly. I was annoyed that they were letting people open the gifts before they decided whether or not they wanted to steal someone else's.


In my family we do it the way you describe, and not the way they did it on TBL. You can either steal or choose to open a new gift. You must decide first. If your gift is stolen, you can either open a new one or steal one from someone who has already opened one.


----------



## KungFuCow

And once again, Conda skates through.

I think it was really crappy what Conda and Jeremy did to Mark but whatever, I dont like Mark anyway so he got what was coming to him.

Im so ready for this season to be over. Its honestly been "all about the money" this year with gameplay almost since day 1 and I really havent enjoyed it.


----------



## ehusen

KungFuCow said:


> And once again, Conda skates through.
> 
> I think it was really crappy what Conda and Jeremy did to Mark but whatever, I dont like Mark anyway so he got what was coming to him.
> 
> Im so ready for this season to be over. Its honestly been "all about the money" this year with gameplay almost since day 1 and I really havent enjoyed it.


Yeah, I agree. My wife and I are kind of done with the show now. We will watch the end just because but the SP is getting deleted after this. It will free up our Tuesdays.

But on to my rants about people this episode...

Kim - Yes, you have a target on your back. Stop telling everyone about it. It sucks, get over it and stay above the yellow line. And saying they should eliminate Meghan cause she's more of a threat is silly. If she actually were a threat you can bet they would eliminate her. Kudos to you for now taking the lead in total weight loss %. I want her to win just because she is not part of the "power trio" of Mark/Conda/Jeremy.

Mark - Interesting play to befriend Kim. I think he finally realized that aligning with Conda/Jeremy will only lead to Mark being the last sacrifice. I still don't trust Mark somehow. Maybe it's not his fault but he seems to be ready to vote you off but still wants you to be happy about it.

Conda - Yeah whatever. You only won immunity because they gave it to you. And you're not going to win anything because you are too far behind anyway. Everybody hates you and that's not going to change. My DVR is autoset to FF whenever you speak...

Kimmy - You are an idiot, Kimmy. Saying "Hey, it's a game" in the immunity challenge and then eliminating Kim, who was gone in a another moment is stupid. You know that Conda/Jeremy will win if you don't stop them. Why not eliminate Conda with the "death Lei"? You might have actually won, if you had taken out Conda with the Lei. And offering it to Mark??? Yeesh. If I were Mark, I would have taken it and put it on Kimmy's post. That would have been a riot.

I hate the challenges where it is a popularity contest. There's no skill involved, it's just staying under the radar until you have enough to get rid of the others remaining. As soon as I heard the contest I knew Kim was not going to win. I would almost have just refused to go down the hill since what is the point?

The whole rest of the team should have bonded together to eliminate Conda or Jeremy since if they were both around at the end then one of them would win. Mark was just doing the Conda/Jeremy group's bidding.

Oh well, whatever. I continue to watch the train wreck. Eventually someone from the power group will go home and I eagerly await it. Of course it will probably be Kim since she is alone. I dearly hope for the day when Conda/Jeremy are both below the yellow line. Of course in that case, clearly Conda should go home since Jeremy has a shot at the money.


----------



## gchance

KungFuCow said:


> And once again, Conda skates through.





ehusen said:


> Conda - Yeah whatever. You only won immunity because they gave it to you. And you're not going to win anything because you are too far behind anyway. Everybody hates you and that's not going to change. My DVR is autoset to FF whenever you speak...


Did you notice, though, the special situation with her immunity? I hope this is standard for the show from now on...

Conda had immunity, but if she GAINED weight (i.e., waterloaded to pump the numbers for NEXT week), she loses immunity. Not only that, but she's automatically under the yellow line and up for elimination.

Goodbye waterloading.

Greg


----------



## JLucPicard

Though I knew there was no way in heck it was going to happen, I was SOOOO hoping that the power team would "cowgirl up" and continue on their "take out the biggest threat" track they were on last week and send Megan home.

Of course, we all know that was all BS anyway and just their excuse to get rid of Emily.


----------



## JLucPicard

Oh, ya - and at about the 1:19 point, was there full boob spillage that the blur-guy missed there when Kim got up to leave with Mark???


----------



## KungFuCow

JLucPicard said:


> Oh, ya - and at about the 1:19 point, was there full boob spillage that the blur-guy missed there when Kim got up to leave with Mark???


Id normally post the "This thread is worthless without pics" icon for boobage but Im not sure I want to see that.


----------



## Martha

I kept thinking about how much it would stink to save up for a dream vacation to Hawaii and then when you get there, realize the Biggest Loser cast and crew are staying at your hotel and are taking over the beach.


----------



## gchance

JLucPicard said:


> Oh, ya - and at about the 1:19 point, was there full boob spillage that the blur-guy missed there when Kim got up to leave with Mark???





KungFuCow said:


> Id normally post the "This thread is worthless without pics" icon for boobage but Im not sure I want to see that.


For scientific research purposes, I checked NBC's site, and while she had to adjust her top after she got up, you couldn't see anything. I couldn't see anything, anyway. 

At least it wasn't Conda.

Greg


----------



## bareyb

I think I fell in love with Alison just a bit this episode (and the one where they showed her autographed photo) when she called Conda out about her brother giving her another win. I could NOT believe Conda then had the gall to act like she had earned it... What a piece of work...  So the ugly alliance continues.... :down:

ETA: I too LOVED that the rules have changed to prevent (excessive) water loading. How cool would it be if Conda screwed up and ended up under the yellow line? I'd love to see how that played out.


----------



## bareyb

ehusen said:


> Yeah, I agree. My wife and I are kind of done with the show now. We will watch the end just because but the SP is getting deleted after this. It will free up our Tuesdays.
> 
> But on to my rants about people this episode...
> 
> Kim - Yes, you have a target on your back. Stop telling everyone about it. It sucks, get over it and stay above the yellow line. And saying they should eliminate Meghan cause she's more of a threat is silly. If she actually were a threat you can bet they would eliminate her. Kudos to you for now taking the lead in total weight loss %. I want her to win just because she is not part of the "power trio" of Mark/Conda/Jeremy.
> 
> Mark - Interesting play to befriend Kim. I think he finally realized that aligning with Conda/Jeremy will only lead to Mark being the last sacrifice. I still don't trust Mark somehow. Maybe it's not his fault but he seems to be ready to vote you off but still wants you to be happy about it.
> 
> Conda - Yeah whatever. You only won immunity because they gave it to you. And you're not going to win anything because you are too far behind anyway. Everybody hates you and that's not going to change. My DVR is autoset to FF whenever you speak...
> 
> Kimmy - You are an idiot, Kimmy. Saying "Hey, it's a game" in the immunity challenge and then eliminating Kim, who was gone in a another moment is stupid. You know that Conda/Jeremy will win if you don't stop them. Why not eliminate Conda with the "death Lei"? You might have actually won, if you had taken out Conda with the Lei. And offering it to Mark??? Yeesh. If I were Mark, I would have taken it and put it on Kimmy's post. That would have been a riot.
> 
> I hate the challenges where it is a popularity contest. There's no skill involved, it's just staying under the radar until you have enough to get rid of the others remaining. As soon as I heard the contest I knew Kim was not going to win. I would almost have just refused to go down the hill since what is the point?
> 
> The whole rest of the team should have bonded together to eliminate Conda or Jeremy since if they were both around at the end then one of them would win. Mark was just doing the Conda/Jeremy group's bidding.
> 
> Oh well, whatever. I continue to watch the train wreck. Eventually someone from the power group will go home and I eagerly await it. Of course it will probably be Kim since she is alone. *I dearly hope for the day when Conda/Jeremy are both below the yellow line. Of course in that case, clearly Conda should go home since Jeremy has a shot at the money.*


Yeah, but based on how it's been going he'd probably let Conda have the win.


----------



## laria

gchance said:


> Did you notice, though, the special situation with her immunity? I hope this is standard for the show from now on...
> 
> Conda had immunity, but if she GAINED weight (i.e., waterloaded to pump the numbers for NEXT week), she loses immunity. Not only that, but she's automatically under the yellow line and up for elimination.
> 
> Goodbye waterloading.
> 
> Greg


I thought this was always the case that you lost your immunity if you gained weight... they just don't always make a big deal about giving a speech about it.

Although maybe not the automatic yellow line. But if you gained weight, chances are good that you are going to be there anyway.


----------



## sburnside1

I find it kinda funny that Conda is loved in the house, but hated by the audience.


This season may have ruined TBL for me. At best, its become a background show as I do other things. There have been a few episodes this season where I have just peeked at this thread instead and saved an hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## KungFuCow

sburnside1 said:


> I find it kinda funny that Conda is loved in the house, but hated by the audience.
> 
> This season may have ruined TBL for me. At best, its become a background show as I do other things. There have been a few episodes this season where I have just peeked at this thread instead and saved an hour and 20 minutes.


Maybe the people in the house werent privy to Conda's backstabbing.


----------



## bareyb

sburnside1 said:


> I find it kinda funny that Conda is loved in the house, but hated by the audience.
> 
> This season may have ruined TBL for me. *At best, its become a background show as I do other things. * There have been a few episodes this season where I have just peeked at this thread instead and saved an hour and 20 minutes.


Same here. I surf the net and catch up on emails while it's on. They really are going to kill the golden goose with these constant two hour episodes. It's pure GREED on the part of the network, and I think it's short sighted.

They are also forgetting what made this show so great in the beginning. It provided the viewer with inspiration to do better _themselves_. This show used to get me stoked to work out and improve my health. It made me feel good about what I do and how I eat... That's been almost completely replaced by showing very uninspiring people doing very uninspiring things. They need to get back on track. They need another season with people like Tara and Ali.


----------



## Sadara

I had to come around and read what you all were posting.  I keep hoping Conda will get hers. I stopped watch a few weeks ago. Just couldn't stand this season any more. Too bad Conda is still around.


----------



## KungFuCow

Any of you guys ever procure any of the AU version? Its superior in every way. They're down to final 9 I believe now also. They have 4 trainers in that version and the trainers are a lot more involved than Bob and the guy with the whitest teeth on the planet.


----------



## tcristy

One of Marks's comments made me wonder if they showed contestants feedback from the first episodes that aired while they were filming later episode. Torwards the end of the challenge he said to Jeremy and Conda (jokingly): You are both terrible people - America is right.

How would he know what America thinks of Conda if the producers hadn't shown them things?


----------



## flyers088

tcristy said:


> One of Marks's comments made me wonder if they showed contestants feedback from the first episodes that aired while they were filming later episode. Torwards the end of the challenge he said to Jeremy and Conda (jokingly): You are both terrible people - America is right.
> 
> How would he know what America thinks of Conda if the producers hadn't shown them things?


They have gone home. Maybe they have talked to people at home about others.


----------



## KungFuCow

flyers088 said:


> They have gone home. Maybe they have talked to people at home about others.


Was the show actually airing when they went home tho? The last time they showed any at home time, it was before Xmas. Didnt the show not debut until January? America didnt know about Conda when they went home.


----------



## gchance

KungFuCow said:


> Was the show actually airing when they went home tho? The last time they showed any at home time, it was before Xmas. Didnt the show not debut until January? America didnt know about Conda when they went home.


I think being in Hawaii it would be harder to keep things from the contestants than when sequestered on the ranch.

Greg


----------



## mrdazzo7

I really wish we could figure out the logistics of the show, officially and not just guessing. I'm always interested to know exactly how things actually are--how they shoot the scenes, what the weigh-ins are really like, if they're TRULY cut off from everyone they know, and stuff like exactly when things are filmed in relation to when they air. The timing does seem odd, but having no idea whatsoever when things are physically taking place, it's impossible to know when they were actually in Hawaii. 

Funny, I wasn't paying attention when I saw the post about Mark calling Jeremy and Conda out and for some reason thought it came during the elimination so I was watching it hoping for a throw down. I was confused when there was no mention of it but see now that it was during the challenge which I FF through.


----------



## tiams

Why do the men not take their shirts off at weigh-ins anymore? And why are the women no longer in sports bras?


----------



## laria

tiams said:


> Why do the men not take their shirts off at weigh-ins anymore? And why are the women no longer in sports bras?


At a certain point when they have lost a lot of weight and are starting to look all saggy and floppy in the skin department, they switch to the fitted tanks.


----------



## mrdazzo7

tiams said:


> Why do the men not take their shirts off at weigh-ins anymore? And why are the women no longer in sports bras?


That happens every season and I kind of can't believe they haven't changed that after all this time, since it's one of the biggest complaints people have. I can't stand that they make them leave their shirts off when they're heavy but wear them when they look better, I feel like it's unnecessary humilation.

It could be because of the "skin issues" that happen when they lose a lot weight maybe? Either way I say just let them wear the damn shirts the whole time. I also wish they gave them chairs, lol. I've read that it takes several hours to shoot the weigh-ins and they have to just stand there, it's gotta be crazy uncomfortable, especially in the beginning. I'm sure they take breaks but still


----------



## JLucPicard

mrdazzo7 said:


> <snip> I kind of can't believe they haven't changed that after all this time, since it's one of the biggest complaints people have.


Really??? People complain that they put their shirts back on?

I'm more interested in the overall progress and don't mind at all that they wear their shirts at a point when they probably really DO look better with them on.

What seems to be the complaint?


----------



## gchance

I think later they put on shirts AND girdles. The shirts hide the girdles.

Greg


----------



## tiams

JLucPicard said:


> Really??? People complain that they put their shirts back on?
> 
> I'm more interested in the overall progress and don't mind at all that they wear their shirts at a point when they probably really DO look better with them on.
> 
> What seems to be the complaint?


I want to see what their bodies look like with the weight loss. Show us the ugly truth!

I never thought it was fair that the women had to stand around in a bra while the men could keep their shirts on while waiting their turn to weigh and put it right back on afterwards. I can understand taking the shirts off because shirts that big probably weigh a lb. by themselves. But it's not fair to the women.

And I'm sure they are wearing compression clothing and spanx underneath.


----------



## tcristy

tiams said:


> I can understand taking the shirts off because shirts that big probably weigh a lb. by themselves.


The weigh in we see isn't real. They are all weighed separately earlier in the day and it is that weight that comes up on the fake scale. They could be wearing anything at the filmed weigh in and it wouldn't make any difference. They do that so they can arrange the order of weigh in for maximum drama and be properly prepared for milestones and other things to go down.


----------



## laria

Speaking of the shirts, it has always driven me nuts that they can't spring for some tech shirts instead of those cotton things!


----------



## tiams

tcristy said:


> The weigh in we see isn't real. They are all weighed separately earlier in the day and it is that weight that comes up on the fake scale. They could be wearing anything at the filmed weigh in and it wouldn't make any difference. They do that so they can arrange the order of weigh in for maximum drama and be properly prepared for milestones and other things to go down.


OK, then why make the women stand around in sports bras while the men get to be covered?


----------



## jradosh

I only watched the first half of last night's show... up to the point where Kim won the cook-off. Whoop!!! I was so happy that Conda had the smug wiped off her face like that!


----------



## KungFuCow

Kim did great and I have to say, now that she is out from under Conda's thumb, Im starting to like her and root for her. 

Theyve definitely taken it down a notch with Conda. I guess all the public backlash against them/her made them go back and re-edit things.

So now that we're down to 7, I have to wonder if they are going to gloss over "the event" and not mention it on TV at all. I dont see how they can avoid it and maybe it hasnt happened yet, I dont know. I really thought we would have seen that transpire before now.

And what was the deal with Antawn? Seeing him up there made me remember how much I despised him. "Is this cheese??!!" Really, dude? It was like 10 shreds of cheese and they're standing on their heads over it. My wife and I were having some drinks and decided if we hear "As a former NFL player...." we would have to chug out drinks but we were denied.


----------



## jradosh

Small thing... did anyone else notice the typo on (I think) Kim's entree's nutritional info? For calories it said "33z"


----------



## KungFuCow

jradosh said:


> Small thing... did anyone else notice the typo on (I think) Kim's entree's nutritional info? For calories it said "33z"


Hahaha.. yea.. my wife was like "WTF is that??!!"


----------



## tcristy

And they yelled at Buddy for using a teaspoon of mayo when his meal was similar in calories to the others. A tsp of regular mayo is all of 30 calories (lite is 10). Way to over-react about 20 cal. Our bodies need some fat in our diet to be healthy and to get the fat-soluble vitamins anyway so that little bit of fat may have helped absorb more of the nutrition from the veggies.

Chris has to be one of the mentally weakest contestants in a while. She actually thought Antone's words undid everything she has done. Did her 70 lbs magically reappear? Did all her fitness gained from working out 6-8 hours a day for 3 months suddenly leave her body? No! They are just words and they cant change anything about you. Ignore it and move on!


----------



## laria

tcristy said:


> And they yelled at Buddy for using a teaspoon of mayo when his meal was similar in calories to the others. A tsp of regular mayo is all of 30 calories (lite is 10). Way to over-react about 20 cal. Our bodies need some fat in our diet to be healthy and to get the fat-soluble vitamins anyway so that little bit of fat may have helped absorb more of the nutrition from the veggies.
> 
> Chris has to be one of the mentally weakest contestants in a while. She actually thought Antone's words undid everything she has done. Did her 70 lbs magically reappear? Did all her fitness gained from working out 6-8 hours a day for 3 months suddenly leave her body? No! They are just words and they cant change anything about you. Ignore it and move on!


Yeah, I did some serious eye rolling about the spaz-out about the mayo. Of course I hated Antone and the lady (Becky?) from that season, anyway, so I was already annoyed with that segment. 

I agree with all of that about Chris, too. She drives me crazy... I kept yelling at the tv, "STOP WHINING!"


----------



## DancnDude

They didn't give Jeremy nearly as much grief as Chris though and at least Chris tried to cook something. I find it hard to believe they did a cooking challenge where there weren't enough burners for all the contestants to use simultaneously.


----------



## tiams

jradosh said:


> I only watched the first half of last night's show... up to the point where Kim won the cook-off. Whoop!!! I was so happy that Conda had the smug wiped off her face like that!


Cabbage stew??? Gross. That sounds awful to me. Glad Kim won.

This episode really could have been an hour.

They are stupid to keep Mark. He won the 1lb advantage this week and he will again next week. He is physically the strongest, so why keep him around? Might as well hand him the win. Really nobody had a chance against him in loading the truck.


----------



## ehusen

tiams said:


> Cabbage stew??? Gross. That sounds awful to me. Glad Kim won.
> 
> This episode really could have been an hour.
> 
> They are stupid to keep Mark. He won the 1lb advantage this week and he will again next week. He is physically the strongest, so why keep him around? Might as well hand him the win. Really nobody had a chance against him in loading the truck.


Well it depends on the challenge. It will probably be a popularity contest one (like the lei's of death) again or an eating challenge so he won't win.

As for people trying to win the whole thing, he's a great one to keep around since he is close to goal weight and still behind the other frontrunners...

Kim 38 5' 8" 38.3 252 24.9 164 88 -34.9%
Buddy 42 6' 0" 54.7 403 36.5 269 134 -33.3%
Jeremy 22 5' 8" 59.1 389 39.5 260 129 -33.2%
Mark 43 6' 0" 39.5 291 27.1 200 91 -31.3%
Christine 42 5' 3" 42.5 240 30.1 170 70 -29.2%
Conda 24 5' 5" 48.9 294 34.9 210 84 -28.6%

So at the moment, Mark is 2% behind the front runners. That's a lot to catch up to at this point, especially with a lower BMI of 27.1 (less than my own BMI right now  ) So he's probably not going to win and he's not going to catch the top ones, so yeah you want to keep him in the final three if you are one of the other 2.

That's why I think Buddy or Jeremy are going to win. They are still obese and have plenty of weight to drop. Plus Jeremy has the protection of his clique and sister.

Buddy has a good chance of never falling below the yellow line so may win it all. I'm just afraid that Kim is going to get eliminated 1 or 2 weighins before the final. She should be a lock to win the at home prize then though.


----------



## tiams

ehusen said:


> Well it depends on the challenge. It will probably be a popularity contest one (like the lei's of death) again or an eating challenge so he won't win.
> 
> As for people trying to win the whole thing, he's a great one to keep around since he is close to goal weight and still behind the other frontrunners...
> 
> Kim 38 5' 8" 38.3 252 24.9 164 88 -34.9%
> Buddy 42 6' 0" 54.7 403 36.5 269 134 -33.3%
> Jeremy 22 5' 8" 59.1 389 39.5 260 129 -33.2%
> Mark 43 6' 0" 39.5 291 27.1 200 91 -31.3%
> Christine 42 5' 3" 42.5 240 30.1 170 70 -29.2%
> Conda 24 5' 5" 48.9 294 34.9 210 84 -28.6%
> 
> So at the moment, Mark is 2% behind the front runners. That's a lot to catch up to at this point, especially with a lower BMI of 27.1 (less than my own BMI right now  ) So he's probably not going to win and he's not going to catch the top ones, so yeah you want to keep him in the final three if you are one of the other 2.
> 
> That's why I think Buddy or Jeremy are going to win. They are still obese and have plenty of weight to drop. Plus Jeremy has the protection of his clique and sister.
> 
> Buddy has a good chance of never falling below the yellow line so may win it all. I'm just afraid that Kim is going to get eliminated 1 or 2 weighins before the final. She should be a lock to win the at home prize then though.


Whatever the challenge is next week, Mark is more likely to win than Megan. Therefore it was stupid to keep him and get rid of her.


----------



## ehusen

tiams said:


> Whatever the challenge is next week, Mark is more likely to win than Megan. Therefore it was stupid to keep him and get rid of her.


Good point but maybe they are planning for next week. He is part of the "alliance" so maybe they are honoring the pact. Plus he is a voting ally for the next round.

Mark, I think, is realizing he made a mistake to ally with Conda/Jeremy. Because in the end, they will stick together against him if necessary. That's why he extended the olive branch to Kim. I think he is trying to work both sides.


----------



## bareyb

ehusen said:


> Mark, I think, is realizing he made a mistake to ally with Conda/Jeremy. Because in the end, they will stick together against him if necessary. That's why he extended the olive branch to Kim. I think he is trying to work both sides.


Too little too late for Mark I think, and it serves him right for being so short sighted. They should have broken up the Brother Sister alliance long ago. It's like these people have never seen a reality show... I'm not a fan of Mark anyway, he's been kind of a weasel for most of the game.


----------



## KungFuCow

Well, I guess as the OP I have an obligation to post in this thread.

Last night's episode was "meh." I guess when people were talking about Buddy "playing the game"we now see what he meant. Him, Conda, Jeremy and Marc are definitely allianced into trying to get into the final 4. Thats trouble for Kim and Chris.

The makeovers were okay. Buddy looked really different, Kim looked great and even Conda cleaned up okay. Michelle Obama has a HUGE forehead. Wow.. you could watch a movie on it.

No way Conda goes home even with the 1# disadvantage unless one of the other alliance members falls below with her. Judging by next week's previews, that doenst look like it will be the case.


----------



## laria

Last night was super boring. All I was looking forward to was seeing who got booted and we didn't even get that.


----------



## bareyb

Not much to add. This is the dumbest group ever. At least Conda is a little happier now and is not whining quite _so_ much. So that's good...


----------



## daveak

bareyb said:


> Not much to add. This is the dumbest group ever. At least Conda is a little happier now and is not whining quite _so_ much. So that's good...


Probably just editing.


----------



## laria

Conda still has a lot of weight to lose but I have to admit, she looked really good up above the shoulders after her makeover. A lot older/more mature.


----------



## JLucPicard

I think Conda is happeir because there are fewer people calling her on her crap - and the few that are left that could clearly put themselves in the line of fire if they do.

If she ever falls below the yellow line - even with someone in her own alliance - I'm guessing they still wouldn't vote for her.


----------



## bareyb

JLucPicard said:


> I think Conda is happeir because there are fewer people calling her on her crap - and the few that are left that could clearly put themselves in the line of fire if they do.
> 
> If she ever falls below the yellow line - even with someone in her own alliance - I'm guessing they still wouldn't vote for her.


I almost hope that happens. That would be the proverbial cherry on top for this season.


----------



## laria

Although she (Conda) has to keep her mouth shut if she wants to continue to appear to be more mature, because like, every other, like, word out of her mouth is, like, still, "like".


----------



## ehusen

stevieleej said:


> My wife & I were a little embarrassed for our country that our first lady was taking part in a reality TV show.


Well, as first lady she is kind of in the PR department. And part of her agenda is to get more physically fit children (remember when all the republican dufi jumped on her for having the gall to maybe suggest that kids should be more active and eat healthier) so I can kind of see it.

I'm actually more bothered when the President is doing the talk show circuit. I supposed its campaigning but I still feel like the president should have better things to do with his/her time.


----------



## bareyb

stevieleej said:


> My wife & I were a little embarrassed for our country that our first lady was taking part in a reality TV show.


I would normally agree, but since she is pushing Fitness I don't have a problem with it. God knows this country needs some guidance in that area and I'm happy to see people at the top taking notice and trying to promote change, no matter where they do it.


----------



## plateau10

Meh, this is what First Ladies do. I can still remember Nancy just saying "No" on Diff'rent Strokes.


----------



## bareyb

I sure thought Christine (Gray hair, glasses) looked a lot better as did Buddy (guy with Goatee that's not Chism's dad). It's amazing to me that at this point in the show, I still had to go look up the Cast so I could get their names...  Just haven't been able to get behind anyone so far. And apparently neither has Bob:



> Bob Harper told Radar that the contestants this season are "bullies," saying, "I'm going to regret this. Emily, Cassandra, Chism, I love them they're really fantastic. Buddy, Buddy's a really sweet guy. The rest of them, they're nasty!'"


Christine, Kim and Buddy are almost unrecognizable from their former selves. Kudo's to them.


----------



## gchance

stevieleej said:


> My wife & I were a little embarrassed for our country that our first lady was taking part in a reality TV show.


Yeah, that sort of thing has never happened before.












bareyb said:


> I sure thought Christine (Gray hair, glasses) looked a lot better as did Buddy (guy with Goatee that's not Chism's dad).


I told my wife before they showed them, Buddy & Chism's dad will be shaved... wham, sure enough. Then I said, Christine will have her hair dyed. Bam. I swear, does makeover mean "our view of how you should look"?

You've been there, barey... a moustache and/or goatee defines part of who a person is if they've had it long enough. That's why mine is still there after what, 25 years? Other than a couple occasions of shaving, I've kept it. I feel strange without it.

Greg


----------



## bareyb

gchance said:


> Yeah, that sort of thing has never happened before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told my wife before they showed them, Buddy & Chism's dad will be shaved... wham, sure enough. Then I said, Christine will have her hair dyed. Bam. I swear, does makeover mean "our view of how you should look"?
> 
> *You've been there, barey... a moustache and/or goatee defines part of who a person is if they've had it long enough. * *That's why mine is still there after what, 25 years? Other than a couple occasions of shaving, I've kept it. I feel strange without it.
> *
> Greg


I hear you. I shaved mine off I think 4 or 5 years ago and I'm just now starting to get used to me without it.


----------



## tiams

If Conda falls below the yellow line, I hope Jeremy does also. That will mean that Jeremy won't be able to vote to keep her, therefore she may be voted off or at least there might be a tie vote. Right?


----------



## JLucPicard

I am not in the least bit a fan of President Obama's policies or where he seems to want to take the country, but I think it's a great thing that Michelle Obama is a part of these couple of episodes. It helps to support and get out the message she has, and I think it's a real thrill for the contestants to be able to meet the First Lady, and a nice reward for the progress they have made.

I thought Kim looked stunning in that red dress she tried on!

I was at first a bit surprised, but then not, to not see Roy or Chism join their family member at the White House. Keeping them completely under wraps until the finale, or the season ending marathon or whatever?

A lot to squeeze into an hour, I suppose, but it sure didn't look like they were getting in much time workout-wise. If that's the case, I wonder how bad the weigh-ins will be this coming episode? I hope it's more of the idea of having to pick what to actually air.


----------



## ThatOne

bareyb said:


> I would normally agree, but since she is pushing Fitness I don't have a problem with it. God knows this country needs some guidance in that area and I'm happy to see people at the top taking notice and trying to promote change, no matter where they do it.


She needs to practice what she preaches


----------



## bareyb

Harsh! Compared to those two, anyone would look bad.


----------



## daveak

So with part 1 this week and part 2 next week, does that by chance mean


Spoiler



they are avoiding the contestant revolt that is rumored to have occurred


 they wanted to just shorten the show for some reason?


----------



## KungFuCow

daveak said:


> So with part 1 this week and part 2 next week, does that by chance mean
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> they are avoiding the contestant revolt that is rumored to have occurred
> 
> 
> they wanted to just shorten the show for some reason?


Theyve GOT to address that at some point. Does anyone still not know about this? Can we remove it from spoiler status and openly discuss it? I cant think of any way to talk about it and skirt the issue without letting the cat out of the bag.


----------



## tiams

KungFuCow said:


> Theyve GOT to address that at some point. Does anyone still not know about this? Can we remove it from spoiler status and openly discuss it? I cant think of any way to talk about it and skirt the issue without letting the cat out of the bag.


They don't have to address it if it was a bogus rumor. And it seems it was or it would have happened by now.


----------



## tcristy

Based on the content of the rumor...


Spoiler



I think it happens the week they are scheduled to go home to train for the marathon (the cut from 5 to final 4 week). They are at six now, so it should happen week after next unless they split the following week into two weeks also. I'm guessing they split this episode over two weeks to help fill the gap caused by the event.


----------



## KungFuCow

tcristy said:


> Based on the content of the rumor...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think it happens the week they are scheduled to go home to train for the marathon (the cut from 5 to final 4 week). They are at six now, so it should happen week after next unless they split the following week into two weeks also. I'm guessing they split this episode over two weeks to help fill the gap caused by the event.


That was my thoughts as well. NBC confirmed this so I dont think its a rumor.


----------



## gchance

daveak said:


> So with part 1 this week and part 2 next week, does that by chance mean
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> they are avoiding the contestant revolt that is rumored to have occurred
> 
> 
> they wanted to just shorten the show for some reason?


Unrelated. It was an hour last week (and presumably next) because of the 2-hour live episodes of The Voice.

Greg


----------



## Squeak

KungFuCow said:


> That was my thoughts as well. NBC confirmed this so I dont think its a rumor.


NBC has never confirmed. Right now it is only a rumor based upon TMZ.


----------



## tiams

KungFuCow said:


> That was my thoughts as well. NBC confirmed this so I dont think its a rumor.


NBC confirmed what?


----------



## jradosh

For goodness sake, someone start a thread for this rumor so y'all can discuss it openly. 

Bareyb... I've been sporting my beard since high school and I think it's going to be really hard to get rid of it. But I may try this weekend. If I do, I'll post before/after shots like you.


----------



## gchance

jradosh said:


> For goodness sake, someone start a thread for this rumor so y'all can discuss it openly.


I just can't wait for it to come to pass (or not) on the show so we can stop talking about it!

The last time I shaved my moustache was when I dressed as Fat Elvis for Halloween. I wanted for a few years to dress up as a thinner Elvis, preferably 1969 Comeback Elvis, but those leather jumpsuits are EXPENSIVE, even to rent. 

That and the fact that I don't work at my old job anymore, so the callback to the earlier costume would be lost on everyone.

Greg


----------



## bareyb

jradosh said:


> For goodness sake, someone start a thread for this rumor so y'all can discuss it openly.
> 
> Bareyb... I've been sporting my beard since high school and I think it's going to be really hard to get rid of it. But I may try this weekend. If I do, I'll post before/after shots like you.


Yep. I'd had mine since high school too. It was the first time I'd ever shaved it off since I'd grown it. Don't be surprised if your upper lip looks funny to you. Mine did for a few weeks until it got some exposure to the elements. It looks pretty normal to me now and I sure don't miss the hassles of keeping it all trimmed. All the gray hair was getting to be a hassle.


----------



## bareyb

tiams said:


> NBC confirmed what?


The rumor that is inside all the Spoiler Tags. So can't really say...


----------



## tiams

bareyb said:


> The rumor that is inside all the Spoiler Tags. So can't really say...


Do you have a source then? I would like to know which part NBC confirms. I have not seen anything except what was on TMZ.


----------



## bareyb

tiams said:


> *Do you have a source then? *I would like to know which part NBC confirms. I have not seen anything except what was on TMZ.


Oh. Have no idea. It wasn't my post...


----------



## tiams

A spoilered post above says it happened when they were down to 8, so I think it was bogus since we are past that point..


----------



## tcristy

Spoiler



Take a look at this, which was posted in February: http://www.phillyburbs.com/blogs/pop_culture_blog/biggest_loser/the-biggest-loser-season-is-officially-the-worst-ever-now/article_fbbec36e-5e22-11e1-8274-001a4bcf6878.html

Who ever confirmed the walkout said it was after a trip Hawaii and meeting Michelle Obama. The person they talked to clearly had inside info since this was written before these events were shown.


----------



## KungFuCow

tcristy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at this, which was posted in February: http://www.phillyburbs.com/blogs/pop_culture_blog/biggest_loser/the-biggest-loser-season-is-officially-the-worst-ever-now/article_fbbec36e-5e22-11e1-8274-001a4bcf6878.html
> 
> Who ever confirmed the walkout said it was after a trip Hawaii and meeting Michelle Obama. The person they talked to clearly had inside info since this was written before these events were shown.


It certainly sounds like we just havent made it there yet.


----------



## tiams

KungFuCow said:


> It certainly sounds like we just havent made it there yet.


I hope it does happen. Will be interesting.


----------



## KungFuCow

Redemption

Its finally here!


----------



## DancnDude

I'm actually pretty surprised that Kim didn't go home. I thought they'd be going for the biggest threat like they did all season.

I think Chris is not going to do well at home. If she can't even have the willpower to not eat on a weight loss show with a camera on her that will be shown to millions of people, it's a bad sign that she'll just go back to her old ways. 

Same thing as when Antone showed up and made her freak out. She doesn't have any confidence in herself to stand up to somebody. Roy says he wants her home and she jumps. And by the sounds of it, Roy never supports her in things she wants to do.

And yay, next week is it!


----------



## KungFuCow

Conda finally earned some redemption last night. The smart choice was to send Kim home but they voted Chris instead.

Chris is probably the most mentally weak contestant theyve ever had and I cant believe how much of a dbag Roy was to guilt her on the phone like that. I wasnt surprised by her gain and Im happy to see her go.

Next week looks REALLY interesting. Looks like the poop finally hits the fan.


----------



## KungFuCow

DancnDude said:


> I think Chris is not going to do well at home. If she can't even have the willpower to not eat on a weight loss show with a camera on her that will be shown to millions of people, it's a bad sign that she'll just go back to her old ways.


Did you see her "Where are they now" clip? She looked great and I think she said she was in the 150s. She could have a real shot at the at home if she can lose another 20#s and she looked like she still had it to lose.


----------



## DancnDude

KungFuCow said:


> Did you see her "Where are they now" clip? She looked great and I think she said she was in the 150s. She could have a real shot at the at home if she can lose another 20#s and she looked like she still had it to lose.


Yeah I saw it. She did look good, but I'm talking more long-term. Once things are back to normal in her life, I hope she can remember some of these lessons she's learned and not just go back to her old self. She's already shown how easy it is for her to go back with the binge eating this week.


----------



## ehusen

KungFuCow said:


> Conda finally earned some redemption last night. The smart choice was to send Kim home but they voted Chris instead.


I must say I thought Conda would happily backstab her "Friend" Kim and I thought for sure Buddy would vote her off. I was totally ranting to my wife about how this is why the show sucks, the most deserving person, IMHO, gets voted off because she is to close to her goal weight while an annoying whiney crybaby gets to stay.

I was, quite happily, totally wrong. Although, ironically, at this point the smart thing would have been to eliminate Kim. That kind vote by Buddy may wind up costing him 250K.

So next week is the big reveal? Or will they try to drag out the mystery for another week?


----------



## gchance

KungFuCow said:


> Did you see her "Where are they now" clip? She looked great and I think she said she was in the 150s. She could have a real shot at the at home if she can lose another 20#s and she looked like she still had it to lose.


I was trying to figure out how long it had been between her last weigh-in and the "where are they now" segment. She lost 17 pounds in that time. I told my wife, my bet is she'll either stay the same or gain before the finale.

My wife is pretty oblivious to anything that goes on behind the scenes. She doesn't actively look for things, and I don't think she reads any online news sources. Once in a while I see her reading articles online, but they're never TV related.

Which means that for a change, after watching the preview for next week, she's excited about it. This rarely happens with TBL.

Greg


----------



## laria

KungFuCow said:


> I cant believe how much of a dbag Roy was to guilt her on the phone like that.


Seriously! Come on, Santa, man up while your wife has her chance of a lifetime.  He was so pathetically co-dependent when he was on the show, though, that I am not surprised he did that.


----------



## KungFuCow

Is next week an hour or two? The Voice live is after it and I have a hard time believing they would put that on at 10.

They've cut the AU version back to a half hour. Im not liking this.


----------



## gchance

laria said:


> Seriously! Come on, Santa, man up while your wife has her chance of a lifetime.  He was so pathetically co-dependent when he was on the show, though, that I am not surprised he did that.


No kidding... here you are, Roy, you have a wife 20 years younger than you, who's getting pretty hot after her little makeover there. Let her finish, man, trophy wife!

I could easily see him being afraid she'd leave him after getting healthy though, that's pretty common.

Greg


----------



## gchance

KungFuCow said:


> Is next week an hour or two? The Voice live is after it and I have a hard time believing they would put that on at 10.
> 
> They've cut the AU version back to a half hour. Im not liking this.


It's an hour next week according to the Dish schedule. I like it at an hour, my wife and I went to bed at 9 last night. 

Greg


----------



## DancnDude

And actually what's with her being able to call Roy anyways? Seems like the contestants were mostly sequestered from home and that was saved for either winning a prize or a special exception from one of the trainers. Maybe it was because they were away and they wouldn't let Roy come back as her guest at the White House?


----------



## JFriday

The worst part of the episode was the Mayo on the grilled cheese. YUCK!!! Santa should be ashamed of himself. Especially since he was there and knows what it means to be there.


----------



## laria

DancnDude said:


> And actually what's with her being able to call Roy anyways? Seems like the contestants were mostly sequestered from home and that was saved for either winning a prize or a special exception from one of the trainers. Maybe it was because they were away and they wouldn't let Roy come back as her guest at the White House?


I think it was because they were in a hotel in DC and they couldn't really prevent them from using the phones in the hotel rooms.



JFriday said:


> The worst part of the episode was the Mayo on the grilled cheese. YUCK!!!


The peanut butter on the cheeseburger was pretty gross, too.


----------



## Hansky

laria said:


> I think it was because they were in a hotel in DC and they couldn't really prevent them from using the phones in the hotel rooms.


The hotel phone was conveniently wired to hear both parties to the conversation (and a conversation that both parties should have known would have made them look bad). That scene just did not add up. It obviously was not planned as a private call.


----------



## JFriday

And the jar of peanut butter and Mayo, now really if your going to do that wouldn't you get a small jar of each. What was the production asst thinking when they bought it.


----------



## gchance

JFriday said:


> The worst part of the episode was the Mayo on the grilled cheese. YUCK!!! Santa should be ashamed of himself. Especially since he was there and knows what it means to be there.


Back when I was an early teen (12, 13, something like that), there was a Best Foods mayo commercial where they made grilled cheese sandwiches using mayo instead of butter/margarine. My dad said, GROSS, but I was intrigued and made it that way. Not like she did, mind you, but without butter at all.

It wasn't bad. The cooked mayo wouldn't stay on the bread and didn't penetrate it the way butter did.



laria said:


> I think it was because they were in a hotel in DC and they couldn't really prevent them from using the phones in the hotel rooms.
> 
> The peanut butter on the cheeseburger was pretty gross, too.


I've done far worse. Far, far worse.

Greg


----------



## KungFuCow

I like how she conveniently had all the labels facing away from the camera too.


----------



## bareyb

Booo to Roy! Was a BABY! God. I can't believe he did that to his own wife. I agree with Greg. I think his head started working on him at home and he started getting insecure. At least he seems to be back on board with her now that he has her home with him again. Still... I thought it was pretty selfish, and you can bet Roy is going to take a lot of guff for doing that... Who does that??? 

Happy the big "spoiler" was finally revealed in the previews. Can't wait to see that whole deal blow up. I have always had the impression that the producers hate this particular group of people, and I'm not surprised at wanting to "change it up" a bit to mess with their heads... I'm still being careful not to spoil since it was a preview. 

I'm not so quick to let Conda and company off the hook for not voting off Kim. Chris did have more weight to lose and Kim had slowed down quite a bit. Still, you guys are probably right. My guess is, they got hold of Internet Access and read up on themselves a bit. Conda probably didn't realize how badly her little group was being trashed on the Blogs and decided she better back it up a bit. I hear her Facebook Page is rife with haters. Some of the others too.


----------



## mrdazzo7

DancnDude said:


> I'm actually pretty surprised that Kim didn't go home. I thought they'd be going for the biggest threat like they did all season.


I was glad, I thought for sure they'd get rid of Kim, and even though Kim is easily one of the most annoying people they've had on the show (which is mainly due to the fact that the producers choose to use only clips of her saying "I'm a threat" and nothing else), I was glad they did the right thing. We'll see if it costs them I guess but it was a nice gesture(sp?).



DancnDude said:


> Yeah I saw it. She did look good, but I'm talking more long-term. Once things are back to normal in her life, I hope she can remember some of these lessons she's learned and not just go back to her old self. She's already shown how easy it is for her to go back with the binge eating this week.


She's someone who has clearly had a TON of issues for a very long time, she's not gonna be fixed after a few of months away. You could tell Roy is way too dependent on her and the fact that she's aged so far past 42 shows how stressed she is. I think she needs therapy in addition to the weight loss stuff but to be fair, she seemed to be holding it down.



gchance said:


> I was trying to figure out how long it had been between her last weigh-in and the "where are they now" segment. She lost 17 pounds in that time. I told my wife, my bet is she'll either stay the same or gain before the finale.


The stuff that happens next week happened the week of Feb 22nd so the follow up was probably shot 4-5 weeks later... she seemed to be incorporating what she learned and passing it on to her kids. Give the lady a break, lol...



KungFuCow said:


> I like how she conveniently had all the labels facing away from the camera too.


That whole scene is exactly why I hate reality TV. I can't even watch scenes like that because it's so obviously staged it may as well not even happen. They had like four different camera angles, the labels were all facing away, she's on the bed with everything strategically placed around her... give me a break. How can we actually believe that was a legitimate breakdown when it was set up and shot like that? She had to say "Guys I'm gonna have a break down!!" then they order the food, set it up on the bed, set up lighting, etc... give me a break. What's the point? And then watching them talk about it like it was some spur of the moment thing. Even the way Bob was watching her on the treadmill and was just like "what happened?" like it was a random conversation.

Anyway, looking forward to next week, which is probably the first time I've actually looked forward to it... glad I avoided the spoilers for so long... I only know very little but I don't know the end result. Plus I love when the show "breaks the fourth wall" so to speak, it's always interesting.


----------



## gchance

mrdazzo7 said:


> The stuff that happens next week happened the week of Feb 22nd so the follow up was probably shot 4-5 weeks later... she seemed to be incorporating what she learned and passing it on to her kids. Give the lady a break, lol...


Sure, she incorporated what she learned, AND rode her bike. Without a helmet. Yay, NBC! How hard would it have been, even if they don't regularly wear helmets, to show them with them on as a good example?

Greg


----------



## KungFuCow

gchance said:


> Sure, she incorporated what she learned, AND rode her bike. Without a helmet. Yay, NBC! How hard would it have been, even if they don't regularly wear helmets, to show them with them on as a good example?
> 
> Greg


As a cyclist, that really irks me too. Every time I take the kids to the greenway and see people without helmets, I want to slap them upside the head.

My wife got taken out by a guy last year going up a small hill in a paceline. He downshifted and dropped his chain and just basically came to a stop. She hit his back wheel and went down hard on the pavement. Busted her helmet but other than that, she was fine. If she hadnt been wearing a helmet, Id hate to see what would have happened.


----------



## daveak

The whole Chis meltdown scene, wholly staged. As discussed.

And now the hidden spoiler is about to be revealed. This should actually be a good BL show and now we can get right down to it. And I am sure the producers must have planned to do the event that led to the publicly unrevealed spoiler in this forum. Imagine some of the people hosed by AnaConda and her buds with how they just might feel about her...


----------



## Squeak

Hansky said:


> The hotel phone was conveniently wired to hear both parties to the conversation (and a conversation that both parties should have known would have made them look bad). That scene just did not add up. It obviously was not planned as a private call.


Speaker phone.

Completely staged.

Food labels had tape over them.

Ughh


----------



## KungFuCow

I cant help but notice that Adrian's Facebook page hasnt been updated in quite a while.


----------



## daveak

KungFuCow said:


> I cant help but notice that Adrian's Facebook page hasnt been updated in quite a while.


Interesting.



Spoiler



http://www.facebook.com/AdrianDortchBL13
Now that could be telling - or he fell of the food wagon


----------



## KungFuCow

daveak said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/AdrianDortchBL13
> Now that could be telling - or he fell of the food wagon


I dont think thats the case. He was posting all kinds of stuff almost daily. Not just motivational stuff but things like "Hey, Im gonna be on Rock 93 today in NY City" then nothing........... Even if that happened, he'd still have SOMETHING to be posting about, especially since he just launched that new line of neck ties that he wore on the show.


----------



## daveak

KungFuCow said:


> I dont think thats the case. He was posting all kinds of stuff almost daily. Not just motivational stuff but things like "Hey, Im gonna be on Rock 93 today in NY City" then nothing........... Even if that happened, he'd still have SOMETHING to be posting about, especially since he just launched that new line of neck ties that he wore on the show.


I am pretty certain he did not fall off the food wagon.


----------



## bareyb

KungFuCow said:


> I dont think thats the case. He was posting all kinds of stuff almost daily. Not just motivational stuff but things like "Hey, Im gonna be on Rock 93 today in NY City" then nothing........... Even if that happened, he'd still have SOMETHING to be posting about, *especially since he just launched that new line of neck ties that he wore on the show.*


For real? That explains those stupid looking Ascots. Dude was obviously planning to cash-in from the beginning. I wonder if he can bring Ascots back? I kinda doubt it...


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> For real? That explains those stupid looking Ascots. Dude was obviously planning to cash-in from the beginning. I wonder if he can bring Ascots back? I kinda doubt it...


It aint for lack of trying. LOL

From an article online....



> He brought a little piece of Entrepreneur Endeavors to The Biggest Loser ranch, as well. Each week during weigh-in he would have a color-coordinated ascot tucked into his t-shirt. He explained the significance. "Everybody does skinny ties. And if you wear a bow tie you're just Pee Wee Herman-ish. The ascot was so prestigious and clean. And so not only is it an ascot, but its beautiful, and its actually my own line  Ascot by Adrian. And so everybody wears ribbons for cancer. When you wear this ascot, not only are [you showing] a great fashion sense, but you're actually supporting families and kids in the community or the community next to you. I take money from Ascots by Adrian and I run my not-for-profit Entrepreneur Endeavors."


So yea.. now that I think about it, its very weird how quiet his Facebook page has been for quite a while. Might tie into "the event" which would make me LOL a whole lot.


----------



## tiams

I cannot wait for next week! I love the drama!



Spoiler



I don't want to see Adrian again! I hate when TV shows bring back somebody who was voted off. And I do think it is unfair to change the rules in the middle of the game. But, if Mark, Conda, and Jeremy throw a hissy fit, and threaten to quit because things aren't going the way they want, I hope the producers ditch their whiny asses. That kind of attitude is why they are fat in the first place. Remember when Mark wanted them to change the rules for him when Chism was going home? Because he acted that way before, I can totally see him refusing to play by the rules and threatening to walk off.


----------



## daveak

tiams said:


> I cannot wait for next week! I love the drama!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to see Adrian again! I hate when TV shows bring back somebody who was voted off. And I do think it is unfair to change the rules in the middle of the game. But, if Mark, Conda, and Jeremy throw a hissy fit, and threaten to quit because things aren't going the way they want, I hope the producers ditch their whiny asses. That kind of attitude is why they are fat in the first place. Remember when Mark wanted them to change the rules for him when Chism was going home? Because he acted that way before, I can totally see him refusing to play by the rules and threatening to walk off.





Spoiler



And Mark is the one I expect to see leaving and I seem to think one more for good measure.


----------



## bareyb

Spoiler



Pretty sure I read it's going to be TWO people they show the door.... (Woot!)


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I read it's going to be TWO people they show the door.... (Woot!)





Spoiler



Im going with Marc and Buddy


----------



## bareyb

KungFuCow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Im going with Marc and Buddy


Oh I HOPE soooo. That would leave some very delicious wreckage in it's wake... If you know what I mean...


----------



## jradosh

No matter what happens... _anything_ that happens to upset the apple cart of these smug, self-centered contestants will be great!

As long as it doesn't involve Kim. She's my favorite now.


----------



## flyers088

Can't believe I am actually excited for Biggest Loser tonight!! Hope NBC breaks down the 4th wall and let us see what really happens.


----------



## tiams

flyers088 said:


> Can't believe I am actually excited for Biggest Loser tonight!! Hope NBC breaks down the 4th wall and let us see what really happens.


I'm excited too. This is the first time I have wished it was 2 hours!


----------



## ehusen

I must admit to some anticipation of tonight's episode. I am wondering though if they are kind of tricking us into watching. I wonder if we are just being manipulated and it's really nothing. They storm out for an afternoon or something stupid like that. 

I'm sure the ratings will be high. And they've still lost my viewership after this season, so it doesn't really matter I guess.


----------



## daveak

jradosh said:


> No matter what happens... _anything_ that happens to upset the apple cart of these smug, self-centered contestants will be great!
> 
> As long as it doesn't involve Kim. She's my favorite now.


:up::up:


----------



## KungFuCow

ehusen said:


> I must admit to some anticipation of tonight's episode. I am wondering though if they are kind of tricking us into watching. I wonder if we are just being manipulated and it's really nothing. They storm out for an afternoon or something stupid like that.
> 
> I'm sure the ratings will be high. And they've still lost my viewership after this season, so it doesn't really matter I guess.





Spoiler



If they really had to shut down production for a week, I doubt they're tricking us. Whats going to be interesting tho is how they handle the weigh in after the walkout. If people were gone for a week on their own and at home people are brought back in who have been training and dieting hardcore, it could be trouble for the final 5.



And like everyone else, that would suit me just find as long as Kim isnt involved.


----------



## mrdazzo7

Since it's on now, I'm starting the discussion.... Don't read below if you don't wanna know....














WOW is all I can say. I didn't read the spoilers so I"ve been curious as to what happened and why, and I really can't believe the answer... I knew they were upset with a twist but I had no idea it was the standard, run of the mill "everyone comes back and one person gets to join the group again" twist that has happened in every single season I've ever seen... Not only that but it's clearly outlined in their contracts and not vague at all. 

These people are absolute idiots. I'm all about standing up for your principles even when it's not popular but their decisions made no sense. FIrst of all, the fact that the returning contestant could potentially be their partner/family member seemed to have went totally over their heads. They acted like they were cheated (despite knowing all season that it was happening), and acted like the people who left, who could have been busting their asses off at home the whole time, didn't deserve to come back... It was just ******baggery--no ability to put themselves on the other side. 

I couldn't believe the two people who left actually letf, especially since one of them coule have won the whole thing. If you make it to the final four, the only way you win is by having the highest percentage of weight loss, so what does it matter if someone comes back to the game because they won a challenege--if they didn't do the work, they're not gonna win. But you're gonna leave the show and now have no shot at winning 250 grand/"pride" for winning/etc. 

I get being mad about it (not really but I'm not on the show so trying to be empathetic), but to go so far as to actually walk away over it is incredibly stupid. It's a majorly dramatic reaction to something that warrants a few minutes of anger at the most. With what we were presented with, I'm baffled. Waiting to see what happens now because it's only mid-april so I guess they have to replace the two who left and then add the "returning" cast member also if the show is gonna last until May....


----------



## daveak

mrdazzo7 said:


> Since it's on now, I'm starting the discussion.... Don't read below if you don't wanna know....
> 
> WOW is all I can say. I didn't read the spoilers so I"ve been curious as to what happened and why, and I really can't believe the answer... I knew they were upset with a twist but I had no idea it was the standard, run of the mill "everyone comes back and one person gets to join the group again" twist that has happened in every single season I've ever seen... Not only that but it's clearly outlined in their contracts and not vague at all.
> 
> These people are absolute idiots. I'm all about standing up for your principles even when it's not popular but their decisions made no sense. FIrst of all, the fact that the returning contestant could potentially be their partner/family member seemed to have went totally over their heads. They acted like they were cheated (despite knowing all season that it was happening), and acted like the people who left, who could have been busting their asses off at home the whole time, didn't deserve to come back... It was just ******baggery--no ability to put themselves on the other side.
> 
> I couldn't believe the two people who left actually letf, especially since one of them coule have won the whole thing. If you make it to the final four, the only way you win is by having the highest percentage of weight loss, so what does it matter if someone comes back to the game because they won a challenege--if they didn't do the work, they're not gonna win. But you're gonna leave the show and now have no shot at winning 250 grand/"pride" for winning/etc.
> 
> I get being mad about it (not really but I'm not on the show so trying to be empathetic), but to go so far as to actually walk away over it is incredibly stupid. It's a majorly dramatic reaction to something that warrants a few minutes of anger at the most. With what we were presented with, I'm baffled. Waiting to see what happens now because it's only mid-april so I guess they have to replace the two who left and then add the "returning" cast member also if the show is gonna last until May....


I couldn't keep myself from reading and the show has yet to air here... at least you did not mention the two names, now to ignore this thread for a little while.


----------



## JLucPicard

I also didn't read the spoilered stuff, but when it came down to people actually leaving, I was not at all surprised about who actually left. I'm glad the rest stayed, especially Kim.

I was EXTREMELY disappointed, however, to not hear one of those people actually step up and say, "You know what - I signed a contract and regardless of how I feel about it, I am going to take responsibility and stand behind the commitment I made".

I know that there has always been a time during the show when an eliminated person returned. It seems to me (and my recall is horrible with these kinds of things), but it seems to me that it was just last season where there was a guaranteed spot in the finals for the returning person (whoever won the marathon). In seasons prior to that, did they actually have a guaranteed spot in the finals for whoever it was that returned from being eliminated? I had the feeling the returnees before were a few weeks earlier in the competition and they were generally targeted to be sent home again before the finals.

I caught myself cheering out loud for Kim when she nailed a 15 lb loss! Blew right past the 150s.

And of course I didn't really appreciate it when Conda made the comment about Jeremy 'deserving' it more than Kim did. Kim's been working her ass off, too, in case you didn't notice, sis.


----------



## gchance

Don't forget, Ali Vincent was eliminated in WEEK FOUR. She returned for the "twist" in Week 11, and ended up winning the whole thing. That was Season 5.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Biggest_Loser:_Couples

Idiots.

Greg


----------



## laria

JLucPicard said:


> It seems to me (and my recall is horrible with these kinds of things), but it seems to me that it was just last season where there was a guaranteed spot in the finals for the returning person (whoever won the marathon). In seasons prior to that, did they actually have a guaranteed spot in the finals for whoever it was that returned from being eliminated?


Your memory is correct... before last season, it was always around mid-season or maybe 3/4 of the way through when they did the returning player thing.



> I caught myself cheering out loud for Kim when she nailed a 15 lb loss! Blew right past the 150s.


I thought it was kind of annoying that they kept saying "this week" about everything. There is no way that it was only one week and she lost 15 lbs when she is so close to her goal weight. Plus, the previously spoilered info had mentioned that this whole dramafest shut down production for like 2 weeks if I am remembering correctly. Which is still an amazing amount of weight for her to lose even in 2 weeks, but it just kept rubbing me the wrong way when they kept referring to it as a single week. 

I was really surprised that Jeremy only lost 10 lbs. His face was very noticeably thinner when they went in for the weigh in... I was guessing about 20 lbs based on Kim's loss.


----------



## laria

Oh, something else that was bugging me about tonight's episode. I am guessing that these episodes were never meant to only be one hour and they got edited later on. The description for tonight's in the TiVo guide talked about past winners coming back and doing something, which I am guessing was the Tough Mudder that they showed in that little blurb before a commercial break, but none of that was even in the episode, only online!


----------



## Roadblock

Mark & Buddy - just stupid.


----------



## JLucPicard

laria said:


> Your memory is correct... before last season, it was always around mid-season or maybe 3/4 of the way through when they did the returning player thing.


The other thought that crossed my mind when I posted earlier, then I got side tracked, was do these 'seasons' tend to overlap in a similar manner to what _Survivor_ does? If last season was the first where the returning player who won the task (marathon in that case) got a spot in the finals, would the current players have known that going into this season? I'm guess they definitely should have if there's no similar overlap, which makes this walk out even worse, in my opinion.


----------



## bareyb

Roadblock said:


> Mark & Buddy - just stupid.


Yeah. I honestly dont' think some of them read their contracts before they signed them. At least not closely. As soon as you heard the lawyer explain it and READ IT out loud, it was a no brainer. It was clearly stated and that's that.

As for Buddy and Mark? They quit for nothing and it proved NOTHING. They didn't make any point or really have any point to stand on. I think they didn't realize how clearly it was stated in the contract until after they'd taken the strong stand. They were painted into a corner and wouldn't back out. I also think Mark was so close to goal he knew he couldn't win. Buddy has been wanting out for a while and this gave him a way to quit while appearing to be making a moral stand. Unfortunately, all it did was make him look dumb.

Ascot guy looks like some kind of nutjob in those things... What is he thinking? He slit his Biggest Loser T Shirt to give it a faux collar and tucked that ascot into it! Oh. My god. That's just so wrong it may actually work. I hope he sells a million of those things, but if I ever see anyone wearing one in public, I'm gonna have a hard time not laughing in their face. I may just buy one or two for Gag gifts.


----------



## tcristy

This group started before the point this twist was shown on the previous season so they hadn't seen it on the show. As Barey says though, they clearly did not read they contracts very closely!

Deliberately taking your chance of winning anything to 0 over a twist that might switch you from the main prize competition to the at home prize competition is stupid. I'm kind of surprised the show did not point out (or if they did it was not shown) that one of them is going home this week and very well might end up being the returning player so the twist could still result in three of the final five in the finale.


----------



## jradosh

Conda's comments after Jeremy's elimination were so insulting to Kim... I couldn't believe it!  I understand that she was upset, but really


----------



## KungFuCow

Nice job by Kim and boo hoo Conda. She shouldnt even be up there but her brother covered her ass all the way through the game letting her win immunity, etc.

These people are all idiots. Im so glad there are only two weeks left in this season. I hate having to wait until fall for the next season but I think its a small price to pay to be done with this one.

Its going to be interesting to see if Jeremy can make his way back into the house.


----------



## ScottE22

I had to check myself several times during this episode because I found myself actually getting angry at the sense of entitlement of these contestants. I loved when the attorney pointed out that, yes, indeed, this is word-for-word in the contracts that YOU SIGNED before you came on the show.

I enjoyed Ali calling out Buddy (I think? Maybe Mark...) and basically saying, "You agreed to be on the show. We've provided you with training and nutrition and in exchange we ask you to be an inspiration and role model to America. So one thing doesn't go your way and you're ready to quit?"

Regarding Conda, she should be pissed at Buddy and Mark! If it weren't for those guys bailing, her brother probably would have stayed. No way Mark was losing a higher percentage of his body weight this week.

ETA: Oh, and Kim. She reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where Jerry's girlfriend alternated between being very pretty and very ugly. When she smiles she looks great, but her "mean face" scowl -- DANG!


----------



## laria

ScottE22 said:


> ETA: Oh, and Kim. She reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where Jerry's girlfriend alternated between being very pretty and very ugly. When she smiles she looks great, but her "mean face" scowl -- DANG!


Her body looks great but weight loss has not been kind to her face. She looks a lot older now and kind of haggard, especially with those ginormous bags under her eyes.


----------



## jradosh

ScottE22 said:


> Oh, and Kim. She reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where Jerry's girlfriend alternated between being very pretty and very ugly. When she smiles she looks great, but her "mean face" scowl -- DANG!





laria said:


> Her body looks great but weight loss has not been kind to her face. She looks a lot older now and kind of haggard, especially with those ginormous bags under her eyes.


She should smile more. 

But after being locked up with those idiots for so long I can't say I blame her for looking 'haggard'.


----------



## DancnDude

Ugg Conda in the finals  Really wish she had been eliminated or walked off the show. 

The whole reason for those guys leaving was stupid. What sort of moral ground do they have to stand on? It's an excuse in a season of no excuses. They always bring somebody back and it was obvious when the lawyer started reading the contract that it was stated clearly that this season somebody would. They probably also forfeit a bunch of other payment for being on the show and breaking their contracts.

It's the same thing as early in the season when they all felt entitled to their spots and "it wasn't fair" that the blue team was able to come back onto the ranch. If it were themselves that got eliminated the first week, they would have liked that twist. It's fair to everybody.


----------



## JFriday

Mark and Buddy give a new meaning to Biggest Loser. I was rooting for Buddy, but damn that was dumb. Besides giving up a chance to win he gave up any chance of ever being involved with the show again.


----------



## stalemate

JFriday said:


> Mark and Buddy give a new meaning to Biggest Loser.


This.


----------



## tiams

I wish the producers had coddled them less. They brought in the trainers and Allison to try and soothe them. I think the producers should have said, oh yeah, you have stopped abiding by the contract, so you are fired! Get out! Either get in the gym or start walking.

I really don't want to see Adrian again. I hope he sells zero asshattery ascots.


----------



## Squeak

tiams said:


> I wish the producers had coddled them less. They brought in the trainers and Allison to try and soothe them. I think the producers should have said, oh yeah, you have stopped abiding by the contract, so you are fired! Get out! Either get in the gym or start walking.
> 
> I really don't want to see Adrian again. I hope he sells zero asshattery ascots.


I don't think it was coddling, I think it was more the producers trying to get usable footage out of the situation.


----------



## jradosh

They shouldn't have given them a ride out of there. Make them walk home and get footage of that!


----------



## gchance

tiams said:


> I wish the producers had coddled them less. They brought in the trainers and Allison to try and soothe them. I think the producers should have said, oh yeah, you have stopped abiding by the contract, so you are fired! Get out! Either get in the gym or start walking.
> 
> I really don't want to see Adrian again. I hope he sells zero asshattery ascots.





Squeak said:


> I don't think it was coddling, I think it was more the producers trying to get usable footage out of the situation.


Exactly, we didn't see ANYTHING that happened during that week before they clammed up. I personally think that the whole Bob going to tell Dolvett thing was a put-on. They knew what was happening.

Another thing we didn't see, and this pure speculation on my part: what of Conda? Look at her interactions at the table when they all closed their mouths. Is it possible Conda got everyone all riled up, talked them into leaving... then stayed?

Greg


----------



## laria

This episode really could have benefited from being 2 hours. I can't believe I'm saying that! Not only did we not get to see them rolling around in the mud and stuff during the Warrior Dash, but we got zero context leading up to all the drama.


----------



## Squeak

gchance said:


> Exactly, we didn't see ANYTHING that happened during that week before they clammed up. I personally think that the whole Bob going to tell Dolvett thing was a put-on. They knew what was happening.
> 
> Another thing we didn't see, and this pure speculation on my part: what of Conda? Look at her interactions at the table when they all closed their mouths. Is it possible Conda got everyone all riled up, talked them into leaving... then stayed?
> 
> Greg


Oh yeah...we saw nothing of the true behind the scenes. No true reactions from anybody. All either staged, rehearsed, or delayed.

You could also tell real quick who stayed and who went when they did the "confessionals" outside, and it was everybody by Buddy and Mark.


----------



## KungFuCow

Yea.. well, I personally like the show so these 1 hour episodes have been a real disappointment to me. Thankfully Im getting my TBL fix from the Australian version. Theyre back to doing 4-5 hours a week.


----------



## JFriday

I'm fine with 1 hour, 2 hours has to much filler thrown in.


----------



## daveak

Mark and Buddy. Go big or go home I always say..... That was just dumb. And dumber. And, as mentioned earlier, maybe AnaConda did just push and get them riled up - Black Widow that she is. I know it might be quite the conspiracy theory, but I wouldn't put it past her.


----------



## Marc

ScottE22 said:


> I loved when the attorney pointed out that, yes, indeed, this is word-for-word in the contracts that YOU SIGNED before you came on the show.
> 
> I enjoyed Ali calling out Buddy (I think? Maybe Mark...) and basically saying, "You agreed to be on the show. We've provided you with training and nutrition and in exchange we ask you to be an inspiration and role model to America. So one thing doesn't go your way and you're ready to quit?"


Yeah, that was the part that was most notable to me. I would think that if I were in that position, and I had signed a contract that had revealed exactly what was going to happen, I would rather stick with what I had originally agreed to rather than renege on it when it didn't suit me later on.


----------



## bareyb

gchance said:


> Exactly, we didn't see ANYTHING that happened during that week before they clammed up. I personally think that the whole Bob going to tell Dolvett thing was a put-on. They knew what was happening.
> 
> *Another thing we didn't see, and this pure speculation on my part: what of Conda? Look at her interactions at the table when they all closed their mouths. Is it possible Conda got everyone all riled up, talked them into leaving... then stayed?*
> 
> Greg





daveak said:


> Mark and Buddy. Go big or go home I always say..... That was just dumb. And dumber. *And, as mentioned earlier, maybe AnaConda did just push and get them riled up - Black Widow that she is. I know it might be quite the conspiracy theory, but I wouldn't put it past her.*


I think it's not only possible but likely. Conda has been behind most of the drama this season and it's completely within her MO to rile everyone up, get the guys all up in arms and then quietly sit back and eat some (low calorie) Popcorn and watch the fun. She's incredibly manipulative, so yeah, definitely possible.


----------



## tiams

If that was Conda's plan then it backfired because it got her brother sent home this week instead of Mark.


----------



## bareyb

tiams said:


> If that was Conda's plan then it backfired because it got her brother sent home this week instead of Mark.


When she put the plan in place she didn't know there was going to be a "Red Line". I think the producers put that in there in HOPES that Conda would fall under it.


----------



## jradosh

I liked that Bob acknowledged that Conda isn't one of the most liked contestants ever.


----------



## bareyb

jradosh said:


> I liked that Bob acknowledged that Conda isn't one of the most liked contestants ever.


Yes. Me too. From reading around, it appears the producers are not particularly fond of this group either, and Conda in particular. LOTS of folks out there swearing this is the last year they will ever watch etc... In large part due to Conda. I'm thinking the Red Line was designed to get her OUT of the finals. It just happened to backfire on them since she had such a good weigh-in and Jeremy did _not_.


----------



## mrdazzo7

I think you guys are reaching a little too much with the idea that Conda set that whole thing in motion, lol. The girl can barely get out a coherent sentence, to peg her as some kind of evil genius mastermind capable of not only coming up with a plan to get people to walk off a TV show, but successfully executing it, is a little crazy to me. She's annoying and she sucks, but she doesn't have super human mind control abilities.

I'd like to see more on exactly what Mark and Buddy's reasons were because I still don't get it. The whole thing was just strange. It was definitely hilarious when the lawyer was like "actually, it says exactly that right here...". That's what makes it odd. You know it's gonna happen, why is it shocking. I guess their main complaint was that it came so late, etc, but I don't see why that matters, you still knew it was coming.

And again, if their complaint was that someone who didn't work as hard as them shouldn't get to be a finalist (which I guess I could understand a little bit), then my thing is why does it even matter--they're not gonna win. And if they come back and it turns out they do have the highest percentage of weight loss and win the season, then how does that mean they didn't earn it? In fact they earned it more because they did it without the resources those still on the show had.

Anyway I can see being annoyed by it in general, but to walk away is nuts. I love how Allison didn't deviate from the corny reality show script during the weigh-in, despite the fact that, OBVIOUSLY, it wasn't a surprise... hahahah... "Well we have one more surprise... actually we have 14"... Like what is the point of that when the first half of the episode was _about _that happening? Stupid reality shows.

So I'm still confused, are they replacing Mark and Buddy with new people plus a returning finalist who wins the challenge? Or did them leaving just cut two weeks out of the show? So the finalists would be Kim and Conda plus a third person determined next week, and then the finale? I think they said during the weigh in that conda and kim are finalists so I guess that's how it's playing out. Either the finale is airing in April which would be weird, or there will be a break between the last show and the finale.


----------



## Squeak

mrdazzo7 said:


> So I'm still confused, are they replacing Mark and Buddy with new people plus a returning finalist who wins the challenge? Or did them leaving just cut two weeks out of the show? So the finalists would be Kim and Conda plus a third person determined next week, and then the finale? I think they said during the weigh in that conda and kim are finalists so I guess that's how it's playing out. Either the finale is airing in April which would be weird, or there will be a break between the last show and the finale.


They said at the end that the Finale is on May 1st.

Next week is the challenge for one of the the kicked-off people (minus buddy and mark) to get back into it, and then the Finale is the next week


----------



## ScottE22

Marc said:


> Yeah, that was the part that was most notable to me. I would think that if I were in that position, and I had signed a contract that had revealed exactly what was going to happen, I would rather stick with what I had originally agreed to rather than renege on it when it didn't suit me later on.


I've tried to resist, but I'm going to be That Guy who says that this is "what's wrong with people" these days. You signed a contract. You made an agreement. In writing. And you're mad and entitled when the thing they told you was going to happen, happens.

The words they were using - "ridiculous" and "unfair" - come on. When I sign my mortgage and I get tired of living in my house, I think I'll call up GMAC Mortgage and tell them it's ridiculous and unfair that I have to pay for my house since I don't like it anymore.

What they should do is shut up and say, "Thank you," for the privilege of being on the show. Then apologize to the viewers for having to watch their whiny butts.

/rant


----------



## JLucPicard

ScottE22,

If you are That Guy, you're not alone. See post #367.


----------



## ScottE22

JLucPicard said:


> ScottE22,
> 
> If you are That Guy, you're not alone. See post #367.


Ha! How did I miss that?

Great minds...


----------



## laria

Squeak said:


> Next week is the challenge for one of the the kicked-off people (minus buddy and mark) to get back into it, and then the Finale is the next week


Minus Joe, too, who quit in Week 3!  (I had to look up his name because I have absolutely no recollection of him)


----------



## KungFuCow

Im guessing there wont be a marathon this year either. Man.. this show has really gone downhill since Jillian left.


----------



## JFriday

Thats the best part of this season still no Jillian. People are complaining about the people quitting, she's quit twice already.


----------



## tiams

mrdazzo7 said:


> So I'm still confused, are they replacing Mark and Buddy with new people plus a returning finalist who wins the challenge? Or did them leaving just cut two weeks out of the show? So the finalists would be Kim and Conda plus a third person determined next week, and then the finale? I think they said during the weigh in that conda and kim are finalists so I guess that's how it's playing out. Either the finale is airing in April which would be weird, or there will be a break between the last show and the finale.


2 extra people left this week. They already made up for one because the week they went to the White House was split over 2 weeks with only 1 person going home.


----------



## jradosh

I would have liked to have seen Jillian's reactions to Conda and the rest of the entitlement crowd.


----------



## Squeak

KungFuCow said:


> Im guessing there wont be a marathon this year either. Man.. this show has really gone downhill since Jillian left.


They had the marathon last season, and Jillian was gone.


----------



## ehusen

Yeah I just don't get the whole "protest" thing. Aside from it being completely within the current listed rules, what do you expect to have happen anyway? If they all walked off, the producers would just bring back some of the other contestants to play instead.

If there goal was to threaten/harm the show then it had the exact opposite affect. A lot more people watched this week then ever. (I'm assuming just from the responses here).

Mark probably knew he wasn't in the running so he's not losing anything other than future ad jobs or such with the BL. But Buddy had a real shot at winning so he just threw away 250K.

I'm starting to think it is all manipulated by the producers, which makes the whole thing even more evil. They needed some drama so they got the 5 worked up in a frenzy to get them to go off and do this stupid thing.

Oh well, it's Kim's game to lose now (Conda is a full 8% behind her) unless one of the at-home people comes back to surprise them. But that usually doesn't happen. Unless Jeremy can maybe win back in next week. Wouldn't that be ironic?


----------



## tiams

bareyb said:


> When she put the plan in place she didn't know there was going to be a "Red Line".


The red line made no difference. With Mark and Buddy gone either Conda or Jeremy was going to go home. The only way both Conda and Jeremy could have stayed was if Mark and Buddy had not left and were part of the weigh-in. So if Conda goaded Mark and Buddy into leaving it was a stupid move.


----------



## cl8855

that was so strange...

Aside from the whole "it was word for word in the contact" that it was going to happen, Buddy is just an idiot. He could have very well cost himself 100-250k with this stupid decision. Mark I get because he was never going to win anyway, and was probably going home this week.

weird people, thinking "reality shows should be fair"


----------



## MikeMar

cl8855 said:


> that was so strange...
> 
> Aside from the whole "it was word for word in the contact" that it was going to happen, Buddy is just an idiot. He could have very well cost himself 100-250k with this stupid decision. Mark I get because he was never going to win anyway, and was probably going home this week.
> 
> weird people, thinking "reality shows should be fair"


I generally just watch this in the background as Maggie watches this, but even if he had ZERO chance to win, wouldn't walking off hurt any paid speaking or any other gigs he might get locally from being on the show.

What's he going to say at a motivation speech "never give up... ummm wait a sec. Kinda give up but only when you have no chance"


----------



## KungFuCow

Yea.. as much as people seem to benefit AFTER being on the show, it was stupid to leave.

Anyone else watching the AU version or am I alone over here?


----------



## laria

KungFuCow said:


> Anyone else watching the AU version or am I alone over here?


I am far too lazy to search for tv show torrents. 

Plus, I am scared to torrent stuff. We have gotten busted by Comcast twice for downloading things when we forgot to turn off the uploading part.


----------



## Marc

ScottE22 said:


> Marc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was the part that was most notable to me. I would think that if I were in that position, and I had signed a contract that had revealed exactly what was going to happen, I would rather stick with what I had originally agreed to rather than renege on it when it didn't suit me later on.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to resist, but I'm going to be That Guy who says that this is "what's wrong with people" these days. You signed a contract. You made an agreement. In writing. And you're mad and entitled when the thing they told you was going to happen, happens.
Click to expand...

Perhaps you quoted me mistakenly, but that's what I was saying, too. I'd stick with the contract rather than renege on my agreement. I don't think you mean to say that my opinion is "what's wrong" since it looks like we agree.


----------



## KungFuCow

laria said:


> I am far too lazy to search for tv show torrents.
> 
> Plus, I am scared to torrent stuff. We have gotten busted by Comcast twice for downloading things when we forgot to turn off the uploading part.


Usenet 

The AU version does some really crazy stuff and next week its "Face your fears week" and theyre going to the Swiss alps. Bungee jumping, jumping in an ice lake and mountain biking look to be on tap along with climbing a frozen mountain.


----------



## Cragmyre

So, had they both not quit. I wonder how it would have worked. I'm guessing they would have had both a red and yellow line. But that still would have left 3 players in the game. They would have needed one more week to make it turn out like it did.


----------



## JFriday

Didn't the weigh in take place 2 weeks after the previous one? If they stayed they would have had another elimination the week before.


----------



## bareyb

KungFuCow said:


> Usenet
> 
> The AU version does some really crazy stuff and next week its "Face your fears week" and theyre going to the Swiss alps. Bungee jumping, jumping in an ice lake and mountain biking look to be on tap along with climbing a frozen mountain.


Which season are you watching?


----------



## Hansky

Marc said:


> Perhaps you quoted me mistakenly, but that's what I was saying, too. I'd stick with the contract rather than renege on my agreement.


I don't believe anyone said that quitting was "reneging" (or breaching or violating) the contract.


----------



## ScottE22

Marc said:


> Perhaps you quoted me mistakenly, but that's what I was saying, too. I'd stick with the contract rather than renege on my agreement. I don't think you mean to say that my opinion is "what's wrong" since it looks like we agree.


No mistake - I was agreeing. Sorry it was unclear!!


----------



## mattack

ScottE22 said:


> I've tried to resist, but I'm going to be That Guy who says that this is "what's wrong with people" these days. You signed a contract. You made an agreement. In writing. And you're mad and entitled when the thing they told you was going to happen, happens.
> 
> The words they were using - "ridiculous" and "unfair" - come on. When I sign my mortgage and I get tired of living in my house, I think I'll call up GMAC Mortgage and tell them it's ridiculous and unfair that I have to pay for my house since I don't like it anymore.


That's funny, because I was going to mention mortgages in response to your first paragraph, before reading the second. I say the same thing about the vast majority of people who went into foreclosure.


----------



## mattack

laria said:


> Oh, something else that was bugging me about tonight's episode. I am guessing that these episodes were never meant to only be one hour and they got edited later on. The description for tonight's in the TiVo guide talked about past winners coming back and doing something, which I am guessing was the Tough Mudder that they showed in that little blurb before a commercial break, but none of that was even in the episode, only online!


I can't remember for sure, but isn't there another usually 2 hour show that has been 1 hour lately?

This is actually a too hard/too soft/just right kind of thing. Heck, even though I usually watch Biggest Loser on my non-Tivo at 1.5x, it still seems really padded. Yet the 1 hour shows ARE too short. 1 1/2 hours might be a reasonable thing to try. (Though I do think they could edit down the weigh ins -- for the past few seasons, those have taken far too long.)


----------



## mattack

KungFuCow said:


> The AU version does some really crazy stuff and next week its "Face your fears week" and theyre going to the Swiss alps. Bungee jumping, jumping in an ice lake and mountain biking look to be on tap along with climbing a frozen mountain.


We really need a "Biggest Loser: Abroad", just like there's an "Undercover Boss: Abroad", that picks various episodes from foreign (Canada, Australia, and England, so far) versions. It's amusing how much of the British one they have to subtitle though.


----------



## laria

mattack said:


> I can't remember for sure, but isn't there another usually 2 hour show that has been 1 hour lately?


I dunno... TBL is the only 2h show that I watch. 



> Yet the 1 hour shows ARE too short. 1 1/2 hours might be a reasonable thing to try. (Though I do think they could edit down the weigh ins -- for the past few seasons, those have taken far too long.)


Well, I don't know. Normally I don't mind the 1h shows. I only thought that this one was too short because from the program guide, they clearly didn't focus on anything they were "supposed to" for this episode and spent most of it on the drama... but even then we missed a lot of what happened with the drama!

The weigh ins are DEFINITELY too long. There is no need to drag that crap out for an entire hour. It is a joke between me and my SO that I fall asleep about 5 minutes into the weigh ins every week.


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> I really need to learn how Usenet works... Which season are you watching?


Season 7 which is the current one. Theyre down to the final 5 over there. So many twists and turns in this one. Its far, FAR superior to the US version.

For example, for the past two seasons, theyve had this twist where they do a challenge and the winner wins $25,000. The catch is, tho, that they cant decide right then if they want to take the money and leave or leave it and stay so they have to have the briefcase handcuffed to them until the weigh in. Its rather amusing to see people trying to work out with a Haliburton handcuffed to their wrist.

They also take the money out of the $250K prize fund so if people leave and take the $25K, it lowers the winners purse to $225K.

If you like TBL and you're not watching the AU version, you're really missing out. Its superior to the US version in every way. Haley Mills is a way better host and the trainers seem genuinely invested in the contestants.

Usenet is easy. Download SabNZB, sign up with a Usenet provider, get a NZBMatrix account and you're off to the races.


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> I finally caved and signed up for EasyNews (UseNet for Dummies) so I could get a look at TBL Australia. You're right, it's awesome. Thanks for being so persistent. This IS pretty cool.  :up:


Im glad youre in on it now. Its GREAT. This season has been FANTASTIC and I recommend last season too. We didnt start watching it until last season and if you want to go farther back, skip season 6 for now because they bring in all the past winners in season 6 and kind of spoil things for previous ones.


----------



## KungFuCow

mattack said:


> We really need a "Biggest Loser: Abroad", just like there's an "Undercover Boss: Abroad", that picks various episodes from foreign (Canada, Australia, and England, so far) versions. It's amusing how much of the British one they have to subtitle though.


That would be awesome, especially since TBL plays in a ton of markets.

I tried to watch the UK version but man, talk about a bunch of Debbie Downers. We made it through about half a season and just gave up. We could find no redeeming qualities in any of the contestants and they were kind of hard to understand.


----------



## jradosh

KungFuCow... I think you need to start a new thread for this discussion of usenet and international BL.   I keep seeing updates to this thread and I'm getting disappointed there's not more Conda-bashing


----------



## KungFuCow

jradosh said:


> KungFuCow... I think you need to start a new thread for this discussion of usenet and international BL.  I keep seeing updates to this thread and I'm getting disappointed there's not more Conda-bashing


There is already a Usenet thread but no one else is watching the AU version so a thread would be kind of pointless. Sorry it bothers you so much.

Either Conda has toned herself down or editting did it for her but there hasnt been a lot to bash her about. I did think her remarks to Kim were totally out of line and I hope Kim owns her in the final.


----------



## tiams

Uh, I think you should put all of that in spoiler tags. Some people might want to watch it.


----------



## JLucPicard

tiams said:


> Uh, I think you should put all of that in spoiler tags. Some people might want to watch it.


I agree - at least the second sentence.


----------



## jradosh

ditto


----------



## sburnside1

finally watched this week.

I am not sure which of 3 things is happening:
1. they gave Conda a rough edit to start
2. they are giving her a nicer edit now
3. she is actually growing a lot as a person

I am hoping and believing its 3. We dont really know their life going into this. I hope she comes out a much better and stronger person then she was when it started.

Also, I am not a huge Obama fan since my views are diametrically opposite of theirs, but I did like Michelle Obama's appearance. If you are going to take one Obesity in this country, I dont think there is a better partner. This show has shown successes and failures. Its nice if you can combine powerful inspirational forces.


----------



## MrCouchPotato

Sure seemed like they were telegraphing Jeromy's comeback during the whole episode.

I was really hoping it would not happen, especially after all the self-righteous indignation about being unfairly chopped. Did he have any scheming to send any of those others home before their time? None of them were pouting last week and planning to walk off the show. At least we didn't have to see Buddy and Mark this week.

I was pulling for Emily, but she never had a chance in that sprint. I wonder if she had an injury. 

Hoping Kim get's it next week. I don't see how the other two can catch her unless there is a lot more time left between this episode and the finale next week.


----------



## jradosh

I actually thought they were telegraphing the other guy returning (Mike?). I was surprised (and very disappointed) to see Jeremy win.  

It must have been REALLY cold the night of the challenge. Kim was bundled up like an Eskimo! 

She (Kim) looked really good at her homecoming. 

Jeremy and Conda... not so much. But I'm prejudiced against them.


----------



## flyers088

So I guess Conda is really mad at Jeremy since he was eliminated and no one that was eliminated deserved a second chance in her opinion. 

After seeing the competition last night I am more convinced than ever that Conda was the puppet master in getting everyone to walk. Mark would have never dropped in that last challenge and would have really eliminated Jeremy in the first challenge since he would have easily beat everyone in the 100m race, making Jeremy 6th at best and out of the competition. 
Yes I know its a stretch to think Conda knew what was coming but I hate her that much I think she was probably sneaking around at night spying on production and found out Jeremy could not win without her getting rid of people who could not come back and beat him.


----------



## laria

jradosh said:


> I actually thought they were telegraphing the other guy returning (Mike?). I was surprised (and very disappointed) to see Jeremy win.
> [snip]
> Jeremy and Conda... not so much. But I'm prejudiced against them.


I don't mind Jeremy... he doesn't seem like a bad kid.


----------



## KungFuCow

Man.. here's hoping Kim can pull it out. I had high hopes for Mike.. I REALLY wanted Emily back in but wow, talk about not being able to run.

Only one more week and we can put this season in the books. Hopefully the next one is better.


----------



## jradosh

laria said:


> I don't mind Jeremy... he doesn't seem like a bad kid.


He doesn't seem as mean-spirited as Conda, but he has the same sense of entitlement. IMO of course.


----------



## JFriday

I hope Kim beats them both.


----------



## DancnDude

I kinda liked Jeremy this season up until last night's episode. Out came the same whining and complaining that it wasn't fair and sense of entitlement just like Conda. 

The only thing that will somewhat save the season is if Kim wins (and I'm not a huge fan of Kim). And as a bonus, Conda better come in 3rd.


----------



## flyers088

The only problem I can see with Kim winning is the time from the last show to the live finale. There is not much more weight for Kim to lose (I guess maybe if she really pushes it she has 10 pounds she could take off) but Jeremy has plenty to lose and if there is enough time he will probably lose enough to overtake Kim and win.


----------



## laria

flyers088 said:


> The only problem I can see with Kim winning is the time from the last show to the live finale. There is not much more weight for Kim to lose (I guess maybe if she really pushes it she has 10 pounds she could take off) but Jeremy has plenty to lose and if there is enough time he will probably lose enough to overtake Kim and win.


The weird thing is though, Alison specifically said that she would see them "next week at the live finale". Maybe the whole drama with the other contestants ate up enough time that they aren't going home for as long as they usually do?


----------



## flyers088

laria said:


> The weird thing is though, Alison specifically said that she would see them "next week at the live finale". Maybe the whole drama with the other contestants ate up enough time that they aren't going home for as long as they usually do?


I am not sure if that was "tv speak" to keep the continuity going in the world of the show or not?

I think I like the marathon better than the "Survivor/Big Brother" challenges. There is no way Jeremy would have won an endurance race and I really like the inspiration the race shows about how far people have come over 4 months.


----------



## KungFuCow

flyers088 said:


> The only problem I can see with Kim winning is the time from the last show to the live finale. There is not much more weight for Kim to lose (I guess maybe if she really pushes it she has 10 pounds she could take off) but Jeremy has plenty to lose and if there is enough time he will probably lose enough to overtake Kim and win.


What was Kim's starting weight? Is she close to 50%? That seems to be the magic number but I just dont see Conda or Jeremy getting there.


----------



## plateau10

Wikipedia has the following:


Code:


Kim 	38 	5' 8" 	38.3 	252 	22.4 	147 	105 	-41.7%
Jeremy 	22 	5' 8" 	59.1 	389 	36.3 	239 	150 	-38.6%
Conda 	24 	5' 5" 	48.9 	294 	32.4 	195 	99 	-33.7%

Jeremy and Conda still have obese BMI.


----------



## KungFuCow

I think Kim can make 135 but I dont know if she'll be able to get much lower. No way she gets down to 126 which would give her 50%. Jeremy's got a lot of work to do to get to 50%. Im not even considering Conda at this point.


----------



## laria

flyers088 said:


> I am not sure if that was "tv speak" to keep the continuity going in the world of the show or not?


Yeah, I'm not really sure either. But I am pretty sure their schedule was screwed up somewhat by the whole dramafest.


----------



## tcristy

From the things I've read from the more reliable sources (like former contestants) the timing was something like this:
The walk out was last week of February.
2 Week production shutdown while they figured out what to do, ending with Mark and Buddy leaving.
1 "normal" week with the three remaining ending with Jeremy voted out and the others returning
1 week or partial week of workouts + challenge with the returning contestants.

So that works out to the end of what we saw being late March, so they will have had about a month after that to get ready for the finale. We are unlikely to see the large additional losses we normally do when they have 2 months at home where we dont see them. That works to Kim's favor for sure.


----------



## cl8855

i like jeremy ok, even with the pouty act. Conda I can't stand even with the better film at the end...


----------



## bareyb

I'm rooting hard for Kim. She's been my fave since the beginning. Unfortunately, I have a horrible feeling that Jeremy is going to win. Not that I hate the kid or anything, I just prefer the winner to be someone more inspiring. This group really hasn't had much going in that area. In fact, the whole show has really seemed to have lost it's focus. Between the two hour episodes and the weak contestants it's really going downhill. Try watching the current version of Biggest Loser Australia if you want some inspiring TV.


----------



## Squeak

laria said:


> The weird thing is though, Alison specifically said that she would see them "next week at the live finale". Maybe the whole drama with the other contestants ate up enough time that they aren't going home for as long as they usually do?


They talk about "weeks" to mean the next week when the audience will watch the show.

But we have seen where "weeks" in real-time could be 7, or 10, or 18 or 30 days.

Put another way, that was not taped 7 days ago.


----------



## JLucPicard

The whole time I was watching Jeremy I was thinking, "Holy crap, if this kid isn't the product of the "Entitlement" generation, I don't know who is!"


----------



## daveak

So Jeremy pouts, moans, and complains bitterly about losing contestants being allowed to earn a spot back on the show.. He loses a weigh-in and then willingly competes to earn a spot back on the show. Would a more ethical person just accepted defeat and go home, instead of attempting to do what he said was so wrong? Jeremy obviously has 'situational' ethics...  As long as it is to my benefit, then it must be OK. Such a sense of entitlement.


----------



## ehusen

daveak said:


> So Jeremy pouts, moans, and complains bitterly about losing contestants being allowed to earn a spot back on the show.. He loses a weigh-in and then willingly competes to earn a spot back on the show. Would a more ethical person just accepted defeat and go home, instead of attempting to do what he said was so wrong? Jeremy obviously has 'situational' ethics...  As long as it is to my benefit, then it must be OK. Such a sense of entitlement.


Yeah, but in his mind that was "his spot" so "winning" it back is just the world karma balancing out. What a doorknob. Yeesh, I couldn't believe his statement to Conda about how he worked so much harder then them. I think for a brief moment there Conda had a revelation of "Wow. Is that what I sound like???"

Jeremy, you lost the weigh-in. You lost! Don't then sit there and whine about how unfair it is. You sound like a 2 year old, "whaaaa! I didn't get my way! It's not fair that everything doesn't always go exactly my way! whaaaa!".

I find most of them believe whatever best serves them at any given time. Principles are fine until they really cost you something, then they just fade away.

I didn't mind Jeremy too much until this last episode, now I realize he is just as lousy a person as Conda. I can only hope that Kim beats him in the finale and he finds out that if he had been eliminated that he would won the at home prize. Now THAT would be karmic balance.

Oh well, I've made my statement. The season pass is gone, I just manually recorded the finale.


----------



## KungFuCow

Its going to take a miracle for him to beat Kim. Dude should have stayed eliminated, he'd have had the at home in the bag.


----------



## JFriday

I wonder if anyone saw Kim and decided they didn't want to go to the finals?


----------



## KungFuCow

JFriday said:


> I wonder if anyone saw Kim and decided they didn't want to go to the finals?


Buddy had a good shot. I think he was about the only one. I dont remember who was leading the at home but I think who wins the at home is going to be more exciting than who wins the title at this point.


----------



## JFriday

KungFuCow said:


> Buddy had a good shot. I think he was about the only one. I dont remember who was leading the at home but I think who wins the at home is going to be more exciting than who wins the title at this point.


I meant the ones they brought back. Buddy definetly screwed himself out of money.


----------



## KungFuCow

JFriday said:


> I meant the ones they brought back. Buddy definetly screwed himself out of money.


I dunno.. a lot of stuff can happen when you go home. Some people lose motivation or struggle to lose so its not outside of the realm of possibilities that someone like Mike could have stolen it. Mike looked great and still had a lot to lose. With the numbers being as low as they have been, someone who went home early could have come back and stolen it.


----------



## jradosh

Yeah, I think Mike has the 'at home' prize locked up. :up: Good for him :up:

On an unrelated note... I found out yesterday that Alison is running a half marathon with me next month (5/20) in Fredericksburg VA. Whoop!


----------



## gchance

Wow, looks like Sam Poueu is recovered enough for his and Stephanie Anderson's wedding, which is today. Good to hear!

http://www.dietsinreview.com/diet_column/04/biggest-losers-sam-and-stephanie-plan-to-marry-april-28/

Greg


----------



## bareyb

gchance said:


> Wow, looks like Sam Poueu is recovered enough for his and Stephanie Anderson's wedding, which is today. Good to hear!
> 
> http://www.dietsinreview.com/diet_column/04/biggest-losers-sam-and-stephanie-plan-to-marry-april-28/
> 
> Greg


It's _today_ in San Francisco. Maybe we can go crash it?


----------



## KungFuCow

Barey, how are you liking the AU version and how far have you made it?


----------



## bareyb

KungFuCow said:


> Barey, how are you liking the AU version and how far have you made it?


I'm watching it now! I just got back from the Gym and I'm enjoying Season 7, episode 5 as we speak. I'm planning on watching a couple of more too. Today is TBL (AU) day. 

What a great group of people. I love the "singles" premise, but oh my God, some of their stories... I will admit, it's gotten me choked up a few times already. I used to be pretty obese myself, and very much alone, so it's really striking a chord in me. 

I really LIKE this group of people and it's a nice feeling after the "Season of Entitlement" we're having here in the States. I like the Trainers for the most part too.


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> I'm watching it now! I just got back from the Gym and I'm enjoying Season 7, episode 5 as we speak. I'm planning on watching a couple of more too. Today is TBL (AU) day.
> 
> What a great group of people. I love the "singles" premise, but oh my God, some of their stories... I will admit, it's gotten me choked up a few times already. I used to be pretty obese myself, and very much alone, so it's really striking a chord in me.
> 
> I really LIKE this group of people and it's a nice feeling after the "Season of Entitlement" we're having here in the States. I like the Trainers for the most part too.


Yea.. for the most part this season had a great group of people. They start to show their true colors a little later on but still, its been a great ride this season. I think finale down there is next week.

They only do one season a year which sucks but Id imagine their production costs are significantly higher than the US version because they do WAAAAAAY more crazy stuff than the US version does. Wait until you get farther into this. You're not going to BELIEVE some of the things these people get/have to do.

Also, avoid spoliers at all costs. One player gets thrown out of the game about halfway through. I know thats kind of a spoiler too but trust me, you aint gonna see this one coming.


----------



## JFriday

KungFuCow said:


> I dunno.. a lot of stuff can happen when you go home. Some people lose motivation or struggle to lose so its not outside of the realm of possibilities that someone like Mike could have stolen it. Mike looked great and still had a lot to lose. With the numbers being as low as they have been, someone who went home early could have come back and stolen it.


True I should have said a good chance of winning money. Now he has no chance at all or a chance to be a BL alum.


----------



## KungFuCow

JFriday said:


> True I should have said a good chance of winning money. Now he has no chance at all or a chance to be a BL alum.


Very true... no excuses but plenty of dummies.


----------



## KungFuCow

Looks like they shortened the finale to an hour too. I guess that will cut out most of the "Heres what we did at home" stuff which I really enjoyed. They're going to basically have to rush through the weigh ins to finish this thing up in an hour. I guess ever the producers realized this season was a bust.


----------



## debtoine

So bummed about who won, but glad I won't be seeing Conda's face anymore.

deb


----------



## mrdazzo7

debtoine said:


> So bummed about who won, but glad I won't be seeing Conda's face anymore.


I don't get the Jeremy hate, the kid lost 200 pounds in seven months--anyone who does that deserves some recognition for it....? It's awkward when the person that weighs in last isn't the winner--it totally ruins that moment, lol. Kim lost 118 lbs and it was like "Jeremy wins!!"... I remember when that happened with Tara who pretty much everyone figured was a lock. She didn't even realize she didn't win for a couple of seconds.

I thought the returnees looks good, especially Mike and Buddy's brother who were only on campus a couple of weeks... it's awesome when people can drop weight like that pretty much exclusively at home... I thought Roy looked like he lost more than he did...either way, glad the dude lost the santa beard.

They didn't show any clips from the next cycle, which is weird. I guess cause it's only an hour but they usually do that. If they started seven months ago then I guess they were filming in November and they were done the first week of March so they should technically have a month or two done on the next show, depending on how much of a break they take in between. I'm guessing that if they started shooting that cycle in March, they had plenty of time to absorb the negative response to this season, so we'll see if that changes how it plays out.


----------



## Bars & Tone

debtoine said:


> So bummed about who won, but glad I won't be seeing Conda's face anymore.
> deb


Indeed.


----------



## Bars & Tone

mrdazzo7 said:


> I don't get the Jeremy hate...


Did you not watch any of the previous episodes??


----------



## JFriday

bareyb said:


> Ugh. I knew I shouldn't have come in here.
> 
> I wish you people on the East Coast would wait three hours before you rush in and give away the ending. I know... It's my fault... I shouldn't have come in here, but I forgot it was an all season thread... crap.


Why should they have to wait?


----------



## cl8855

Bars & Tone said:


> Did you not watch any of the previous episodes??


i did, and other than the whiny one right at the end, he was a funny normal guy. I dont mind him winning at all, but I thought Kim had it in the bag!


----------



## gchance

mrdazzo7 said:


> I don't get the Jeremy hate, the kid lost 200 pounds in seven months--anyone who does that deserves some recognition for it....?


Well yeah, he clearly deserved it. Clearly. He even said so himself. Conda was right, Kim didn't deserve it at all, Jeremy. DESERVED. It.

Go watch the season again and tell me you don't get the Jeremy hate.

Greg


----------



## laria

I didn't miss all the stupid clip recaps of stuff that we've already seen over and over all season long, but I do miss the "at home" stuff for the finalists. But they haven't done that as much for a number of seasons now.


----------



## bareyb

Bah! I knew it was going to be Jeremy anyway, so not really a spoiler once I thought about it. No big surprise there. Of the three I'd prefer Kim but i knew she wouldn't be able to lose enough weight. She sure looked lean and great though. More Power to Jeremy. It's too bad he didn't have enough time to make it all the way. Those are the most inspiring winners for me.


----------



## flyers088

Wow, as much as I dislike Jeremy I have to give him credit for losing 50lbs at home in whatever time frame they had to lose. Once he weighed in you knew there was no shot for Kim to win. She just did not have that much left to lose. She looked very toned and probably the best outside of Mike in terms of appearance. A lot of these people will definitely need some surgery to remove the excess skin. This is the first time in a while I remember so many looking so bad with the excess skin.


----------



## KungFuCow

Jeremy wins.. meh

Mike looked great. Emily's boobs didnt get any smaller. I dont know how to she lives with those things.

I guess thats all we'll be seeing until the fall. I think they skipped the summer last year which I guess they are doing this year too.


----------



## laria

Emily's boobs were doing some sort of gravity defying act last night. I don't know what kind of bra they had her in, but it was working overtime!


----------



## maggsm82

My recording cut off before the finalists weighed in. Something was up with the DVR last night. What I saw seemed really rushed. Alison almost seemed like she had no interest in being nice to the contestants. 

I have no idea what kind of bra they had Emily in, but I agree, it was working overtime! It looked like her nipples were off to the sides.


----------



## KungFuCow

Yea... I think its pretty obvious they just wanted to put this season in the books. With the nastiness of Conda and the walk out, this was the worst season of all times. Be interesting to see how many times they bring Jeremy back in the future. 

Very disappointing they didnt show any past winners or do much of anything other than rush this season to a close.

Poor Sam looked all kinds of messed up. I hate it for that guy. He was an inspiration. Id like to know to what extent he is impaired now.


----------



## laria

KungFuCow said:


> Poor Sam looked all kinds of messed up. I hate it for that guy. He was an inspiration. Id like to know to what extent he is impaired now.


Yeah, me too. He definitely looks like he's gained weight back and his eyes looked kind of weird. Really sucks for him.


----------



## KungFuCow

laria said:


> Yeah, me too. He definitely looks like he's gained weight back and his eyes looked kind of weird. Really sucks for him.


You could also see a big crease on the side of his forehead. I couldnt really tell if it was from a cut or something else but it looked odd.

I guess its a testament that the dude survived a four story fall. Most people wouldnt.


----------



## JFriday

When did they show Sam?

I bet Chism puts on back all his weight, of everyone he looked the worse.


----------



## laria

JFriday said:


> When did they show Sam?


Not sure of the exact time... sometime in the middle of the show, I think when they came back from a commercial break, they mentioned he and Stephanie were newlyweds, and showed them briefly in the audience. He flashed his wedding ring and said "thank you" while people were applauding.


----------



## daveak

Kim looked really good. As said above, once I saw Jeremy weigh in I knew Kim was not likely to win - Besides, she lost the perfect amount of weight. 

Too bad this season went the way it did. And too bad someone from the green team won, but at least it was not AnaConda. Though I never really thought for a moment she would have a chance. And Jeremy, he was eliminated. How is that fair that he lost a weigh-in, but he gets to compete for a spot back on the show and then he even wins the whole thing? How is that even fair for a minute? Contestants have quit over little things like that.....


----------



## gchance

JFriday said:


> When did they show Sam?
> 
> I bet Chism puts on back all his weight, of everyone he looked the worse.





laria said:


> Not sure of the exact time... sometime in the middle of the show, I think when they came back from a commercial break, they mentioned he and Stephanie were newlyweds, and showed them briefly in the audience. He flashed his wedding ring and said "thank you" while people were applauding.


I'd missed it as well, but I went to NBC's site and skimmed it. Knowing it was a commercial break helped, it was coming back into the show from the 4th break, they showed Mike sit down, then brought up Sam & Stephanie.

That was unfair, Sam didn't look "all kinds of messed up". He just looked like he wasn't expecting them to put the camera on him, he looks great after almost dying from a 4-story fall only 9 months ago.

Greg


----------



## bareyb

Are we all in agreement that the current producers are ruining this show? 

I realize NBC doesn't have whole lot of Primetime winners, but they are going to kill the Golden Goose if they keep this up. I think if they were smart they'd cut back to one hour episodes again and stop pimping out the show to anyone with a checkbook. I think they should spend more time working out and doing challenges and less time showing the contestants talking to Personal Trainers about their childhoods... It's getting to be less of a show I watch for inspiration and more of a show I watch in the background while I'm doing other things...


----------



## KungFuCow

gchance said:


> That was unfair, Sam didn't look "all kinds of messed up". He just looked like he wasn't expecting them to put the camera on him, he looks great after almost dying from a 4-story fall only 9 months ago.


I dont think thats the case but we can agree to disagree. Maybe he was caught off guard but there was some neurological damage from the fall Im pretty sure.


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> Are we all in agreement that the current producers are ruining this show?
> 
> I realize NBC doesn't have whole lot of Primetime winners, but they are going to kill the Golden Goose if they keep this up. I think if they were smart they'd cut back to one hour episodes again and stop pimping out the show to anyone with a checkbook. I think they should spend more time working out and doing challenges and less time showing the contestants talking to Personal Trainers about their childhoods... It's getting to be less of a show I watch for inspiration and more of a show I watch in the background while I'm doing other things...


One hour a week aint gonna work. Too much stuff happens. How could they cram two challenges and a weigh in in an hour and still show any footage of them working out, etc. Maybe they could do it in 90 minutes if they cut out the infomercials.

You've seen how they drag out the week on the AU version and I really like that but its probably because the format is slightly different.


----------



## laria

gchance said:


> That was unfair, Sam didn't look "all kinds of messed up". He just looked like he wasn't expecting them to put the camera on him, he looks great after almost dying from a 4-story fall only 9 months ago.
> 
> Greg


I don't think that anyone is disputing that he has had an amazing recovery, but he does have some issues. I wouldn't go so far to have said "all kinds of messed up," though, either. I really only noticed it in his eyes during the brief clip.

I went looking to see what kind of neurological damage he might have suffered from the fall and found this video from February on US Magazine's site: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ow-i-cheated-death-after-54-foot-fall-2012102

Stephanie says in the video that he has a TBI... his brain shifted when his head hit the pavement and he had some hemorraghing and a stroke. He looks fantastic after all the injuries he suffered, but you can tell he still has some neurological issues with his speech and his eyes, and the left side of his face looks like it may still be partially paralyzed sometimes (I'm guessing from the stroke).

It is amazing that he survived such a fall, and hopefully he continues to keep getting better. :up:


----------



## gchance

laria said:


> I went looking to see what kind of neurological damage he might have suffered from the fall and found this video from February on US Magazine's site: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ow-i-cheated-death-after-54-foot-fall-2012102


Wow, thanks for posting the video. It was great, except for the stupid music in the background.

Greg


----------



## bareyb

KungFuCow said:


> One hour a week aint gonna work. Too much stuff happens. How could they cram two challenges and a weigh in in an hour and still show any footage of them working out, etc. Maybe they could do it in 90 minutes if they cut out the infomercials.
> 
> You've seen how they drag out the week on the AU version and I really like that but its probably because the format is slightly different.


They didn't always have two hour episodes and it seemed to work out fine before. Not sure WHEN they started doing the two hour ones all the time, but it's just too much.

Maybe they should have a longer season or less BS? Either way, I feel the show has changed for the worse. This used to be my absolute favorite show on TV. Now... not so much. I'm actually enjoying the Australian version a lot more.


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> They didn't always have two hour episodes and it seemed to work out fine before. Not sure WHEN they started doing the two hour ones all the time, but it's just too much.
> 
> Maybe they should have a longer season or less BS? Either way, I feel the show has changed for the worse. This used to be my absolute favorite show on TV. Now... not so much. I'm actually enjoying the Australian version a lot more.


You cant compare the US and the AU version. The AU version kicks the US version's butt in every way. Better trainers, better contestants, better challenges, way more twists and some SERIOUSLY epic stuff that comes up later in the season.

The AU version is 4 hours a week and a 30 minutes on Thursday from "unreleased footage."


----------



## DevdogAZ

KungFuCow said:


> One hour a week aint gonna work. Too much stuff happens. How could they cram two challenges and a weigh in in an hour and still show any footage of them working out, etc. Maybe they could do it in 90 minutes if they cut out the infomercials.
> 
> You've seen how they drag out the week on the AU version and I really like that but its probably because the format is slightly different.


They could easily show an episode in an hour if they didn't spend so long on the weigh in. They don't have to have the stupid numbers flash around on so many random results before showing the real thing. They could just have them step on the scale and then 1-2 seconds later, show the weight. They could get through a weigh in in 5-7 minutes if they wanted to. It doesn't have to take 30-40 minutes.


----------



## KungFuCow

DevdogAZ said:


> They could easily show an episode in an hour if they didn't spend so long on the weigh in. They don't have to have the stupid numbers flash around on so many random results before showing the real thing. They could just have them step on the scale and then 1-2 seconds later, show the weight. They could get through a weigh in in 5-7 minutes if they wanted to. It doesn't have to take 30-40 minutes.


I guess thats true however in interviews Ive read, contestants say the weigh ins take HOURS so it sure seems like they cut it back pretty far. Plus the weigh in is part of the suspense.. 90 minutes would probably be the best length if they would cut out the infomercials.


----------



## bareyb

What would be ideal for me is if they went to two nights a week with one hour each night. Or an hour and half on Tuesday with a half hour elimination show on Wednesday. I think I'd like that better than the two hour marathons.


----------



## KungFuCow

bareyb said:


> What would be ideal for me is if they went to two nights a week with one hour each night. Or an hour and half on Tuesday with a half hour elimination show on Wednesday. I think I'd like that better than the two hour marathons.


I could get behind that and I think we both know that would work great. I wish they showed more, not less like the AU version.


----------



## mattack

maggsm82 said:


> My recording cut off before the finalists weighed in. Something was up with the DVR last night. What I saw seemed really rushed. Alison almost seemed like she had no interest in being nice to the contestants.


Funny thing is, I thought that for the finale, the rushed-ness worked pretty well.. Though they could cut even more (and have more time for "real content") if they QUIT BRINGING THEM OUT IN REGULAR CLOTHES AND THEN HAVE THEM CHANGE INTO THEIR WORKOUT CLOTHES. (Yes, I know it's a "fake" weigh in.. but just bring them out in the close they weigh in in..)

I do think ~1.5 hour would probably work better for regular weekly shows (yes, it's a too hard, too soft situation with normal 2 hr vs 1 hr shows).. Or have fewer competitions per show, or have the weigh ins take up less time in the show (as I said earlier).. Or have 2/week similar to Big Brother (I know they have 3/week). A competition show and then a weigh in show, something like that. Heck, that would SORT of fit the "performance + results show" paradigm of Idol.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> Funny thing is, I thought that for the finale, the rushed-ness worked pretty well.. Though they could cut even more (and have more time for "real content") if they *QUIT BRINGING THEM OUT IN REGULAR CLOTHES* AND THEN HAVE THEM CHANGE INTO THEIR WORKOUT CLOTHES. (Yes, I know it's a "fake" weigh in.. but just bring them out in the close they weigh in in..)
> 
> I do think ~1.5 hour would probably work better for regular weekly shows (yes, it's a too hard, too soft situation with normal 2 hr vs 1 hr shows).. Or have fewer competitions per show, or have the weigh ins take up less time in the show (as I said earlier).. Or have 2/week similar to Big Brother (I know they have 3/week). A competition show and then a weigh in show, something like that. Heck, that would SORT of fit the "performance + results show" paradigm of Idol.


That reminds me - can you guys believe how horrible Jeremy's suit fit him? If you know you're going on national TV, couldn't you do a little better than that? If you're NBC, and you're trying to show off how great your finalists look, wouldn't you give them a professional wardrobe person to help them look their best?


----------



## SleepyBob

maggsm82 said:


> My recording cut off before the finalists weighed in. Something was up with the DVR last night. What I saw seemed really rushed. Alison almost seemed like she had no interest in being nice to the contestants.
> 
> I have no idea what kind of bra they had Emily in, but I agree, it was working overtime! It looked like her nipples were off to the sides.


What kind of DVR do you have? I just switched to Dish's Hopper and only got half of the show.


----------

